# قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة



## بنت الفادى (10 يناير 2007)

قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة
الموضوع لا فيه تأليف ولا تلكيك ولا تشهير ولا إهانة
الموضوع منقول كما هو من أهرام الإثنين  1 يناير 2007
مقال بقلم رئيس جامعة الأزهر الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد الطيب
الصورة واضحة ويمكن تكبيرها بسهولة والجزء الأهم موضح بدائرة
لكن السؤال الأهم هنا
لماذا أزالت حكومة المملكة السعودية تمثال السيدة العذراء والسيد المسيح من داخل الكعبة مخالفة لوصية نبيهم؟؟







:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## christ my lord (10 يناير 2007)

موضوع خطير بجد ... عقبال كدة يارب لما تكون الكعبة كنيسة .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 يناير 2007)

يوساب قال:


> موضوع خطير بجد ... عقبال كدة يارب لما تكون الكعبة كنيسة .. ربنا يباركك​



اللهم ما امين يارب
قريب باذن الله
شكرا لمرورك

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (10 يناير 2007)

جااااااااااااااااااااامده بجد


----------



## Bino (10 يناير 2007)

موضوع جباااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## jim_halim (10 يناير 2007)

*موضوع جميل و معلومات جديدة أول مرة أعرفها .. 
شكراً ليك علي تعبك .. 
*


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمروكم
ولسه 
فى حجات كتير بتاعتنا هترجعلنا قريب باذن الله ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (10 يناير 2007)

_وااااااااااو

بجد انتى فنانه يا بنت الفادى موضوعك فى منتهى الجمال

ربنا يعوض تعبك ويباركك

جـــــــو​_


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك يا جووو
وشكرا لتشجيعك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Einshtein (10 يناير 2007)

*كالعادة يا بنت الفادي ... متوقعش منك موضوع أقل من كده *
*كل مواضيعك صواريخ وقنابل ... :36_22_25: *


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

Einshtein قال:


> *كالعادة يا بنت الفادي ... متوقعش منك موضوع أقل من كده *
> *كل مواضيعك صواريخ وقنابل ... :36_22_25: *




اخجلتم تواضعنا يا استاذى 
شكرا لمرورك
:smil12: :smil12: :smil12:​


----------



## stan55 (11 يناير 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا والله موضوع جميل


----------



## ororniny (11 يناير 2007)

*إيه الحلاوة والجمال والروعة دى موضوع جامد جدا*
*وما كل المساجد القديمة مبنية على كنائس*


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

stan55 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااا والله موضوع جميل



شكرا لمرورك ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يناير 2007)

ororniny قال:


> *إيه الحلاوة والجمال والروعة دى موضوع جامد جدا*
> *وما كل المساجد القديمة مبنية على كنائس*



شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل
باذن الله قريب كل حاجه هترجع لاصلها
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## kimo14th (11 يناير 2007)

واو الموضوع شكله بجد 

ومن مين احمد الطيب !!!

برافو يابنت الفادى


----------



## free_adam (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا يابنت الفادي علي المجهود دة بس عندي ملاحظة .... انا شايف ان الكلام اللي قاله الدكتور احمد الطيب كلام غير صحيح من أساسة .... مأعتقدش أن كان فيه تماثيل للسيدة العذراء و المسيح موجودة قبل كدة في مكان الكعبة قبل تجديدها ...... لأن قبل ما المسلمين ياخدوا الكعبة كان  الحجر الأسود شئ يخص الأوثان ..... بصراحة مش متأكد من معلوماتي .....لكن أعتقد كدة


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 يناير 2007)

free_adam قال:


> شكرا يابنت الفادي علي المجهود دة بس عندي ملاحظة .... انا شايف ان الكلام اللي قاله الدكتور احمد الطيب كلام غير صحيح من أساسة .... مأعتقدش أن كان فيه تماثيل للسيدة العذراء و المسيح موجودة قبل كدة في مكان الكعبة قبل تجديدها ...... لأن قبل ما المسلمين ياخدوا الكعبة كان  الحجر الأسود شئ يخص الأوثان ..... بصراحة مش متأكد من معلوماتي .....لكن أعتقد كدة




من المعروف ان المسحيه قبل الاسلام بحوالى 600 سنه واحنا عرفين ان لوقا الطبيب كان بيرسم وهو اللى رسم العدرا مريم والسيد المسيح علشان كدا احنا معنا صورهم دلوقتى

ممكن يكون اتبنا كنيسه واترسم فيها الصوردى  دا مش ممكن دا اكيد طبعا
وعايزة الفت نظرك انها صورة على عمود مش تمثال
وبعدين مش احنا اللى بنقول دا دكتور فى الازهر
وفى جريدة كبيرة
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 يناير 2007)

kimo14th قال:


> واو الموضوع شكله بجد
> 
> ومن مين احمد الطيب !!!
> 
> برافو يابنت الفادى



شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Badr (12 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة
> الموضوع لا فيه تأليف ولا تلكيك ولا تشهير ولا إهانة
> الموضوع منقول كما هو من أهرام الإثنين  1 يناير 2007
> مقال بقلم رئيس جامعة الأزهر الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد الطيب
> ...



أنا سمعت الخبر ده قبل كده ,,, يعني حكاية صور الملائكه و الانبياء بما فيهم السيد المسيح بس بجد أول مره أعرف حكاية التماثيل دي ..... و بعدين ياريت نبص على الموضوع من كل جوانبه مانبصش عليه من ناحيه و احده بس .


----------



## fouly78 (12 يناير 2007)

thanx ya man​


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (12 يناير 2007)

هل هذه تتمة الموضوع أم أن الموضوع انتهى الى هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


يبدو أن المقال له تكملة


----------



## mnga (12 يناير 2007)

فين الصورة؟


----------



## K A T Y (12 يناير 2007)

موضوع فوق الرائع يا بنت الفادي

شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## adel baket (12 يناير 2007)

*بنت الفادى الرب يباركك .*
*الموضوع قنبله بالفعل ونطلب من الرب ان    *

* القوه وتكتبى مواضيع اشد.*
*                                          :yaka: *


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 يناير 2007)

شكرا ليكم ولتعلقيتكم الجميله المشجعه
صلو من اجلى​


----------



## king (12 يناير 2007)

ياريت يعرفو الحقيقة


----------



## الباشا (13 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 

أولا انا اوجه كلامي الى كل 


أصحاب العقول الواعيه ،الى كل اصحاب الضمائر اليقظه ، الى كل باحث 

عن الحرية و السعاده ، الى كل من يكره الظلام والجهل الى كل من 

يبحث عن الحقيقه اخاطب فيكم عقولكم قبل قلوبكم 

شاهدو واسمعو وتدبرو واجعلو عقولكم وذكائكم وفطنتكم 

هي الحكم بينكم 

واليكم الحقيقه

 ***************


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 يناير 2007)

الباشا;171764 قال:
			
		

> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> أولا انا اوجه كلامي الى كل
> 
> ...


 
يا عم الحج انت الموضوع دا نزلته 10 مرات فى المنتدى فا خليك بقا انت عاقل وفكر بعقل​ 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## الباشا (13 يناير 2007)

وانتي زعلانه ليه 

   اولا  انا بوجه رسالتي الى اصحاب العقول 

   ثانيا  انا موجهتلكيش  اي كلام  ولو غلطتي مره تانيه انا هارد عليكي رد يليق بيكي وبمكانتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 يناير 2007)

الباشا قال:


> وانتي زعلانه ليه
> 
> اولا  انا بوجه رسالتي الى اصحاب العقول
> 
> ثانيا  انا موجهتلكيش  اي كلام  ولو غلطتي مره تانيه انا هارد عليكي رد يليق بيكي وبمكانتك



نمرة واحد انا مغلطتش فيك
نمرة اتنين من حقى انى ارد عليك علشان انا اللى كتبت الموضوع
والمفرود انى حضرتك ترد عليه مش تكتب موضوع بدل الرد
نمرة تلاته بقا
ياريت تلاحظ انك لسه جديد  ياريت تلاحظها كويس
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2007)

نمرة اربعة لو حطيت لينكات اسلامية تانية او نقلت مواضيع كوبي وبست وحطيتها في المنتدي 

هتلاقي نفسك اترميت بره ياباشا


----------



## الباشا (13 يناير 2007)

******************

*تم طردك لعدم انصياغك لقوانين المنتدي*

*coptic man*


----------



## bebosho (13 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا ليكى يا بنت الفادى


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> نمرة اربعة لو حطيت لينكات اسلامية تانية او نقلت مواضيع كوبي وبست وحطيتها في المنتدي
> 
> هتلاقي نفسك اترميت بره ياباشا[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## بنت الفادى (13 يناير 2007)

bebosho قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> شكرا ليكى يا بنت الفادى



شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## dr.kirols (14 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل
راجل يا coptic man
احلى حاجه حكايه الطرد 
بس بنت الفادي مسكتتش ردت بس رد البنت المسيحيه المؤدبه بس اخلاقك عاليه
وسيبي الباقي على رجاله المنتدى 
اي حد كده وللا كده بره على طول


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 يناير 2007)

kirols قال:


> موضوع جميل
> راجل يا coptic man
> احلى حاجه حكايه الطرد
> بس بنت الفادي مسكتتش ردت بس رد البنت المسيحيه المؤدبه بس اخلاقك عاليه
> ...





شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل​


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 يناير 2007)

هاليلويا!
شكراً للفادي،ولبنت الفادي...روعة يا أختي بنت الفادي!
وروعة كمان طرد الباشا ده،لأنه فعلاً عضو قليل أدب،وتهكّمي....وكلامه بلا أدب!
شكراً للجميع،وللعذراء معزّية الحزانى ومعونة النصارى!


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا لمرورك  *s.o.g* 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
اذكرونى فى صلوتكم​


----------



## +++حنين+++ (14 يناير 2007)

*بيعترفو بمسيحنا وبدينا العظيم شويه بشويه بدون ميشعورو وده فخر لينا
وشيئ يخلينا نفخر بمسيحنا اكتر واكتر
شكرا ليكى يا بنت الفادى
موضوع هايل*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 يناير 2007)

شكر لمروك حنين ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 يناير 2007)

نعم يا أختي حنين..
هذا هو يسوع الذي يضطهدوه..
ينتزع الخير من أعماق الشرور...
العظام اليابسة يحيلها حياة...
كل الشهوب تعترف بيه...
وحتّى الاسلام...
شويّة شويّة بيعترفوا بألوهيّته...
إلهنا القادر على كل شيء...
يستنبط التسبيح من أفواه الأشرار...
هللويا!


----------



## مسيحي بجد (17 يناير 2007)

قوووووووووووووية دة صعب كتير عليهم


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

مسيحي:
ابقى صليلهم علشان ماتصيبهم سكتة قلبية مثلاً!!!
شكراً ليك.


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 يناير 2007)

tohamy150 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مش مكسوفين من نفسكم
> بدل ماتقعدوا تدوروا على صوره مرسومه او شكل منقوش اثبتوا الوهية المسيح
> محسيسنا انكم حققتوا نصر عظيم واثبتوا ان المسيح هو الخلاص عشان حتة صورة
> لا حول ولا قوة الا الله





لا يا استاذى الفاضل احنا مش بنفرح بصور احنا فرحنين بالحقيقه اللى ظهرت بعد مرور السنين دى كلها وعلى لسان واحد من عندكم
ولسه يامه بكرة هتظهر حقايق كتير ويبان المستور وفضيحه الاسلام تبقا بجلاجل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اما عن الوهيه المسيح مش محتاجه اثبات اقراء قرانك كويس وانت تعرف 

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## adel baket (18 يناير 2007)

بنت الفادى لا تردى عليهم لانهم لايفموا شىء الرب يباركك


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 يناير 2007)

بشكرا جدا اخى nazeradel 

 هما مشفهمين المفروض نفهمهم علشان يعرفو ​


----------



## المسلم الحر (19 يناير 2007)

ياجماعة أنا من المملكة العربية السعودية ومن مكة وأقسم أني لم أسمع ولم أقرء في حياتي ان السيدة العذراء مريم كانت منحوتة عند الكعبة...

افهمونا يا جماعة واللي في قلبه طيب ما يعاند ويشوف ان كل كلمة نقولها كذب في كذب وادخلو موقع احمد ديدا وشوفو المناظرات بينه وبين القسيسين وشوفو النتيجة..

((والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم))


----------



## Christian Knight (19 يناير 2007)

المسلم الحر قال:


> ياجماعة أنا من المملكة العربية السعودية ومن مكة وأقسم أني لم أسمع ولم أقرء في حياتي ان السيدة العذراء مريم كانت منحوتة عند الكعبة...
> 
> افهمونا يا جماعة واللي في قلبه طيب ما يعاند ويشوف ان كل كلمة نقولها كذب في كذب وادخلو موقع احمد ديدا وشوفو المناظرات بينه وبين القسيسين وشوفو النتيجة..
> 
> ((والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم))



*مع احترامى لك يا اخ مسلم لكن لا اعتقد ان مفتى جمهورية مصر العربية سيكون جاهل او كاذب حينما يتحدث عن الكعبة
اما بالنسبة لديدات فجميع ادعاءاته مردود عليها*


----------



## jesus mon pere (19 يناير 2007)

معلومه قويه
شكرا


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 يناير 2007)

المسلم الحر قال:


> ياجماعة أنا من المملكة العربية السعودية ومن مكة وأقسم أني لم أسمع ولم أقرء في حياتي ان السيدة العذراء مريم كانت منحوتة عند الكعبة...
> 
> افهمونا يا جماعة واللي في قلبه طيب ما يعاند ويشوف ان كل كلمة نقولها كذب في كذب وادخلو موقع احمد ديدا وشوفو المناظرات بينه وبين القسيسين وشوفو النتيجة..
> 
> ((والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم))




يا استاذى الفاضل الكلام دا مش احنا اللى بنقوله ولا احنا اللى نشرناه فى الجرايد 
الكلام دا طالع من الازهر يا استاذ مش جيباه من بتنا
يارب ارحمنا​
عجبى عليك يا زمن​


----------



## Mariamegypt (21 يناير 2007)

وجود هذه التماثيل سواء داخل الكعبة الشريفة أو خارجها أمر طبيعي لان المسيحية سبقت الاسلام وبالطبع كان يوجد مسيحين كثير جدا في جزيرة العرب ومكة قبل ظهور الاسلام.

هذا ليس معناه ان الكعبة بتاعت المسيحين ابدا ولن تكون بإذن الله.

ولكن ردودكم على الموضوع تظهر حقدكم الدفين على الاسلام الذي هو خاتم الاديان.

والقرآن وهو الكتاب الخاتم يقول فيه رب العزة جل وعلى " إن الدين عند الله الاسلام , فمن إبتغى غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه "  صدق الله العظيم

توبوا الى الله وأسلموا قبل فوات الأوان فالنار حرها شديد وقيل أن أقل أهل النار عذابا من توضع جمرة من نار تحت قدمه تغلي منها رأسه أما غير المسلمين فهم في النار خالدين فيها أبدا يذوقون من العذاب ألوانا وأصنافا


"والله غالب على أمره ولو كره الكافرون"

إمضاء

مسلم غيور على دينه أكثر من غيرتكم على دينكم


----------



## Mariamegypt (21 يناير 2007)

*Egypt*

وجود هذه التماثيل سواء داخل الكعبة الشريفة أو خارجها أمر طبيعي لان المسيحية سبقت الاسلام وبالطبع كان يوجد مسيحين كثير جدا في جزيرة العرب ومكة قبل ظهور الاسلام.

هذا ليس معناه ان الكعبة بتاعت المسيحين ابدا ولن تكون بإذن الله.

ولكن ردودكم على الموضوع تظهر حقدكم الدفين على الاسلام الذي هو خاتم الاديان.

والقرآن وهو الكتاب الخاتم يقول فيه رب العزة جل وعلى " إن الدين عند الله الاسلام , فمن إبتغى غير الاسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه "  صدق الله العظيم

توبوا الى الله وأسلموا قبل فوات الأوان فالنار حرها شديد وقيل أن أقل أهل النار عذابا من توضع جمرة من نار تحت قدمه تغلي منها رأسه أما غير المسلمين فهم في النار خالدين فيها أبدا يذوقون من العذاب ألوانا وأصنافا


"والله غالب على أمره ولو كره الكافرون"

إمضاء

مسلم غيور على دينه أكثر من غيرتكم على دينكم


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 يناير 2007)

المسلم الحر قال:


> ياجماعة أنا من المملكة العربية السعودية ومن مكة وأقسم أني لم أسمع ولم أقرء في حياتي ان السيدة العذراء مريم كانت منحوتة عند الكعبة...
> 
> افهمونا يا جماعة واللي في قلبه طيب ما يعاند ويشوف ان كل كلمة نقولها كذب في كذب وادخلو موقع احمد ديدا وشوفو المناظرات بينه وبين القسيسين وشوفو النتيجة..
> 
> ((والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم))




يا استاذى الفاضل رجاءا اقرا الموضوع كويس
مش المسحين اللى بيقولو كدااااا دا من الازهر عندكم
يعنى فى الازهر كدبين يعنى
وبعدين الكلام دا كان منشور فى جريد الجمهوريه
مش نشرينه احنا
رجاءا ركز واقرا الموضوع من الاول
احنا مش بنالف

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 يناير 2007)

Mariamegypt قال:


> وجود هذه التماثيل سواء داخل الكعبة الشريفة أو خارجها أمر طبيعي لان المسيحية سبقت الاسلام وبالطبع كان يوجد مسيحين كثير جدا في جزيرة العرب ومكة قبل ظهور الاسلام.
> 
> هذا ليس معناه ان الكعبة بتاعت المسيحين ابدا ولن تكون بإذن الله.
> 
> ...



لو غيور على دينك بجد اقراة وافهمه كويس وبعدين قرر تبقا غيور ولا لا
ربنا معاك ويفتح عينك ويرشدك ويوجهك للطريق الصح

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## free_adam (21 يناير 2007)

أحييكي يا بنت الفادي ...... ردك جامد موووووووت


----------



## kmmmoo (21 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## Mariamegypt (22 يناير 2007)

أولا:
 أنا لو قلت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 طردني من الموقع لقلة الأدب وهيتهمني بمعاداة السامية Coptic man هلاقي المعلم 

ثانيا :
 حقدكم موجود وانتم تعملون ليل نهار لمحو الاسلام والمسلمين من على الأرض وعندي مقال من البابا تم في إجتماع سري جدا في كنيسة الدمرداش حصلنا عليه بطريقة سرية يفضح كل هذه المخططات

أما جواز الأربعة فهي رخصة رخصها الله للمسلين مثل قصر الصلاة للمسافر وإفطار المريض في رمضان. لكن ليس بالضرورة أن المسلم يتجوز أربعة كما هو الحال بمصر وكثير من الدول الإسلامية بالعالم الذين يكتفون بزوجة واحدة ماعدا بعض الدول القليلة مثل دول الخليج. علي عكس الحال عندكم ومما أذكر أن أحد الأشخاص قال لي عندما إختلفنا في العمل أنا وزميل لي لدرجة لايمكن معها التفاهم قال لي " إعتبره جواز نصاري"  يعني هيقعد على قلبك بالذوق أو بالعافية . ماذا لو أن الزوجة مريضة ولا يستطيع الزوج معاشرتها يروح يزني بره البيت ولا يتجوز واحدة تاني بشرع الله وبرضا مراته الأولي؟ ماذا لو زاد عدد الإناث عن الرجال كما هو الحال الآن بنسبة 3:1 يفضلوا لغاية مايعنسوا ولا يتجوزوا ؟ ماذا لو وجدت هناك إمراة فقيرة وتحتاج للمال هل تروح تشحت في الشوارع ولا تلاقي زوج يصرف عليها بطريقة كريمة؟  ماذا لو أن الزوج 64 حصان والزوجة نصف حصان ؟ يطلع يفضي ال 63.5 حصان الفاضلين له في بيوت الدعارة ؟ طبعا أنا مش داعية إسلامي لإن الحكمة من تعدد الزوجات كثيرة جدا وأنا لا أعلم الا قليل القليل منها.

ثالثا :
الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أمر من الله أنا يقاتل الناس وليس من تلقاء نفسه وعندما يكون الأمر من الله تعجز عقولنا البشرية الضعيفة عن فهم الحكمة منه. ولكن أقول أنه عند نزول الإسلام كان هناك ناس يعبدوا الشمس وكان هناك من يعبد البقر ومن يعبد الأصنام ومن يعبد البشر مثل عبادة بني إسرائيل لفرعون ومن تبعهم من ملوكهم وكذلك عبادة بعض الناس لعيسى ولمريم وهم عباد لله . ولذلك أمر الله الرسول أن يخرج العباد من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة رب العباد بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة فإن لم يتعظوا فيقاتلهم بأمر من الله. أما أهل الكتاب مثل اليهود والنصارى كان يكفيهم أن يدفعوا الجزية ويعيشوا على دينهم بدون غصب على أن يسلموا. 

رابعا :
الإسلام كله ميزات ولايوجد فيه أي عيب وإن كان هناك أي عيب ترونه فبسبب ضعف فهمنا له وتقصيرنا في تعلمه وخطأ تطبيق بعض الجماعات والإفراد لتعاليمه وأحكامه والإسلام من أفعالهم برئ حتي لو كانوا مسلمين. 
من ميزات الإسلام أنه نشر العدل والسلام في العالم حتى كان راعى الغنم لايخشى على غنمه والذئب يرعى غنمه ولايأكل منها أي واحدة , حدث هذا على عهد الخليفة الخامس عمر بن عبد العزيز عندما زوج كل شباب المسلمين الغير قادرين على الزواج بسبب المال وكذلك لم يوجد شحات واحد على عهده لان كل المسلمين كانوا يدفعون زكاة أموالهم مما أغنى فقرائهم . 
يكفي أن الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب عندما كان أميرا للمؤمنين يعني رئيس الدولة بلغة النهارده كان ينام آمنا مطمئنا تحت ظل الشجر وفي هذا قال الشاعر "عدلت فأمنت فنمت ياعمر". هل يستطيع أى رئيس دولة الآن أن ينام بدون حراسة ومصفحات ومدرعات ورشاشات تحرسه حتى بعد ما يسيب الرئاسة؟

يكفي أن المسيحين في بيت المقدس عاشوا في سلام وأمان على عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي الذي حرر بيت المقدس من الصليبيين والرومان الذين سفكوا ونهبوا وقتلوا إخوانهم المسيحيين العرب بدون رحمة في هذا الزمان. 
النهارده لو أي مسيحي سافر أو هاجر حتى لأمريكا أو أي دولة مسيحية أخرى بيعتبروه هناك فرز ثالث لأنه مسيحي عربي.
روحوا شوفوا عدد الغير مسلمين اللي بيدخلوا الإسلام في أمريكا والغرب والعالم كل عام مئات الآلاف والملايين . هاتوا قناة المجد الفضائية وشوفوهم وهم ينطقون الشهادة . ولا دول كمان بيدخلوا الاسلام بالسيف؟

يكفي أن كتابنا واحد في العالم كله "القرآن" أما انتم فعندكم 13675 إنجيل ولغاية دلوقتي أنا مش عارف فين الإنجيل الحقيقي بتاع عيسى.
على فكرة نحن أولى بعيسى وبأمه مريم منكم ونحبهم أكتر منكم وأنا سميت بنتي مريم علشان تطلع طاهرة ومتدينة وعابدة  زيها " آمين يارب ".
ماحكاية الرهبانية اللي إبتدعتها المسيحية  ؟ ليه الراهب أو الراهبة بيعتزلوا الناس ومايتجوزوش ؟ علشان زاهدين في الدنيا وعلشان يعبدوا ربنا كويس. طب ماهم ممكن يعملوا كده وهمه متجوزين ومختلطين بالناس زيكم . وبعدين لو الراهب أو الراهبة في يوم من الأيام فكر في الجنس الآخر أو أثير يعمل ايه؟ مش بتحصل؟ ولا همه مش بشر وبني أدمين لهم غريزة جنسية زينا بالظبط. يقول الله عز وجل في قرآنه الكريم " ورهبانية إبتدعوها " يعني إخترعوها " ما كتبناها عليهم " يعني لم يأمرهم الله بها . طب في الحالة دي أيه أصل الفكرة دي.

طيب ياللي بتقولي إمرت أن أقاتل الناس , تسمحي تقولي لي أيه اللي حصل في البوسنه والهرسك من الصرب . ليه قتلوا المسلمين بدون رحمة ولا شفقة وبدون ذنب إرتكبوه . تسمحي تقولي لي إيه اللي بتعمله أمريكا "قائدة الصليب" في العالم الحديث في بلاد مسلمة زي أفغانستان والعراق وغيرهم. أحنا عارفين كويس جدا أنه قتل تحت شعار خفي وغير معلن وهو الصليب وإن كان الاسباب الظاهرة عكس ذلك.  طبعا أمريكا دي كوكتيل مسيحي منذ نشأتها من إنجلترا وفرنسا والبرتغال وأسبانيا واستراليا و إيطاليا وغيرهم.
شاء الله أن أعمل في إحدي الشركات في مصر والتي هي معقل من معاقلكم الحصينة. لو دخلت أي مكتب في هذه الشركة سواء في الإدارة أو مواقعها الكثيرة تلاقي الصليب وصور المسيح والعذراء و مار جرجس والإنجيل محطوطين على المكاتب والصور متعلقة على الحيطان. تلاقي التراتيل والصلوات شغالة على الكمبيوتر للي عندهم كمبيوتر واللي ماعندوش بيجيب كاسيت وشرطان . في البوفيه متعلقة صورة البابا شنودة . المهم أراد لي الله أني أشوف وأعرف الكثير. مثال بسيط جدا شاب أرثوذوكسي اتجوز حضر فرحه كل الناس زعيط ومعيط ونطاط الحيط من المدير حتي بتوع البوفيه والعمال. لكن لما بنت كاثوليكية إتجوزت ماحضرش فرحها حد من الهيصة دي كلها غير الأجانب اللي شغالين في المشروع لانهم ببساطة شديدة جدا كاثوليكين. لما سألت عن السبب قيل لي أنه ممنوع أن الأرثوذوكس يدخلوا كنائس الكاثوليك والعكس. الله أعلم إذا كان ده صحيح ولا ماخفي كان أعظم. غير كده الطحن كان شغال بينكم للركب . قلت في نفسي صدق الله العظيم إذ يقول " تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى ".

أنا عجبني المشجع الأهلاوي اللي قاعد يشجع بنت الفادي على اللعبة الحلوة ويقولها برافوا وجامدة موت وأفحمتيهم . طبعا عرفت أنه أهلاوي لانه رد بنت الفادي كان بالبنط الأحمر العريض. بس مش عارف ليه حسيت أن الأهلي لو جاب جون في نفسه حتى فالأهلاوي ده هيفرح بالجون برضه. يمكن لانه بيشجع الأهلي بقفاه مش بوشه.

أرجو منك يا بنت الفادي معلومة عن القديس مار جرجس وايه حكايه الثعبان اللي بيقتله في الصورة؟

كما أرجو منك يا بنت ال .... إنك تتوسطي لي عند العم Coptic man وتقولي له مايطردنيش من الموقع لقلة أدبي زي ماطرد السعودي اللي حط لينك مناظرات الشيخ أحمد ديدات واللي أنا شخصيا إستفدت منها . يعني موقعكم موقع دعوة إسلامية.

ولا أملك أن أقول للعم Coptic man غير كما قالت شهرزاد لشهريار " سيبني لبكره الله يخليك " لأني في حاجة للحوار معكم ولسبب آخر قوي جدا هو أنكم جايز تقدروا تخلوني أدخل المسيحية وأسيب الإسلام عن طريق الحوار معكم.

" والله غالب على أمره ولو كره الكافرون"


----------



## the fog (22 يناير 2007)

اختنا بنت الفادى  قد جاء لكى من يدافع عن دينة وعن الاسلام   سارد عليكى باذن اللله وانتظرى الصدمة  من ردى لان الله عز وجل تكفل بحفظ دينة وان  قيل هذا الكلام على لسان شخص مسلم واقول لا خ انة رئيس جامعة الازهر وليس مفتى الديار  وان قد قال هذا الكلام فليس احد من معصوم من الخطأ  والسلام عليكم


----------



## the fog (22 يناير 2007)

*Mohammed Rasol Allh*

السلام على امن اتبع الهدى

يأبي النصراني أن يعي أن مصادر التشريع الإسلامية هي كتاب الله " القرآن الكريم " وأحاديث رسوله الكريم " الأحاديث الصحيحة"

ولهذا نجدهم دائما يتخبطون يمينا ويسار متعلقين بأي كلمة يقرأونها ..............مهللين ......


والقنبلة 



41038 - يا شيب ! امح كل صورة فيها إلا ما تحت يدي ، فرفع يده عن عيسى وأمه 
الراوي: شيبة بن عثمان - خلاصة الدرجة: منكر - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الضعيفة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5802 

الحديث : منكر 



سؤال واحد فقط يايابنت الفادىأحضرى إلينا آية واحدة أو حديث صحيح ينفي تحريم الصور .
هذا نص كلام الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله



> (وفي الحديث عن ابن أبي نجيح، عن أبيه، عن حويطب بن عبد العزّى وغيره: فلما كان يوم الفتح دخل رسول الله ، صلى اله عليه وسلم ، إلى البيت، فأمر بثوب فبلّ بماء وأمر بطمس تلك الصّور، ووضع كفّيه على صورة عيسى وأمّه وقال: امحوا الجميع إلاّ ما تحت يدي. رواه الأزرقي.
> 
> ابن جريج قال: سأل سليمان بن موسى الشامي عطاء بن أبي رباح، وأنا أسمع: أدركت في البيت تمثال مريم وعيسى؟ قال: نعم أدركت تمثال مريم مزوّقاً في حجرها عيسى قاعد، وكان في البيت ستّة أعمدة سواري، وكان تمثال عيسى ومريم في العمود الذي يلي الباب، فقلت لعطاء: متى هلك؟ قال في الحريق زمن ابن الزّبير، قلت: أعلى عهد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تعني كان؟ قال: لا أدري، وإنّي لأظنّه قد كان على عهده.
> 
> ...




 في صحيح الإمام البخاري رحمه الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدخل الكعبة حتى أُخرجت منها الآلهة المزعومة 
فهذا يدل على عدم إقرار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبقاء شيء منها 
وأما وجود تمثال مريم وعيسى عليهما السلام فقد يكون ذلك مما وجد بعد ويمكن أنه كان مخفيا 

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح 
قال الإمام البخاري في صحيحه

حدثنا إبراهيم بن موسى أخبرنا هشام عن معمر عن أيوب عن عكرمة عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي لما رأى الصور في البيت لم يدخل حتى أمر بها فمحيت ورأى إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام بأيديهما الأزلام فقال قاتلهم الله والله إن استقسما بالأزلام قط

قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح

قوله الأزلام هي السهام التي كانوا يستقسمون بها الخير والشر 

وعند بن أبي شيبة من حديث جابر نحو حديث بن مسعود وفيه فأمر بها فكبت لوجوهها 
وفيه نحو حديث بن عباس وزاد قاتلهم الله ما كان إبراهيم يستقسم بالأزلام ثم دعا بزعفران فلطخ تلك التماثيل
وفي الحديث كراهية الصلاة في المكان الذي فيه صور لكونها مظنة الشرك وكان غالب كفر الأمم من جهة الصور 

الحديث السادس 
4037 قوله حدثني إسحاق هو بن منصور وعبد الصمد هو بن عبد الوارث بن سعيد قوله حدثني أبي سقط من رواية الأصيلي ولا بد منه 

قوله أبي أن يدخل البيت وفيه الآلهة فأمر بها فأخرجت

وقع في حديث جابر عند بن سعد وأبي داود أن النبي أمر عمر بن الخطاب وهو بالبطحاء أن يأتي الكعبة فيمحو كل صورة فيها فلم يدخلها حتى محيت الصور 

وكان عمر هو الذي أخرجها والذي يظهر أنه محا ما كان من الصور مدهونا مثلا وأخرج ما كان مخروطا 

وأما حديث أسامة أن النبي دخل الكعبة فرأى صورة إبراهيم فدعا بماء فجعل يمحوها وقد تقدم في الحج فهو محمول على أنه بقيت بقية خفي على من محاها أولا

وقد حكى ابن عائذ في المغازي عن الوليد بن مسلم عن سعيد بن عبد العزيز أن صورة عيسى وأمه بقيتا حتى رآهما بعض من أسلم من نصارى غسان فقال إنكما لبلاد غربة فلما هدم بن الزبير البيت ذهبا فلم يبق لهما أثر

وقد أطنب عمر بن شبة في كتاب مكة في تخريج طريق هذا الحديث فذكر ما تقدم وقال حدثنا أبو عاصم عن بن جريج سأل سليمان بن موسى عطاء أدركت في الكعبة تماثيل قال نعم أدركت تماثيل مريم في حجرها ابنها عيسى مزوقا وكان ذلك في العمود الأوسط الذي يلي الباب قال فمتى ذهب ذلك قال في الحريق

وفيه عن ابن جريج أخبرني عمرو بن دينار أنه بلغه أن النبي أمر بطمس الصور التي كانت في البيت وهذا سند صحيح 
ومن طريق عبد الرحمن بن مهران عن عمير مولى بن عباس عن أسامه أن النبي دخل الكعبة فأمرني فأتيته بماء في دلو فجعل يبل الثوب ويضرب به على الصور ويقول قاتل الله قوما يصورون ما لا يخلقون)انتهى .
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22456

فهذا يدل دلالة واضحة على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يقر ببقاء اي شيء من التماثيل التي كانت في الكعبة ، ويدل كذلك أن الذين أمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بطمس الصور طمسوا ما رأوه وخفي عليه بعضه كما في صورة إبراهيم مع الأزلام التي محاها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بنفسه ، 
فتمثال مريم وعيسى عليهما السلام يحتمل أنه خفي كذلك حتى ظهر فيما بعد ثم اختفى بعد الحريق في عهد ابن الزبير رضي الله عنه ، والله أعلم. 
__________________​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

the fog قال:


> اختنا بنت الفادى
> 
> كتر خيرك  مع انى كافرة يا اخوة بيقولى اختنا هههههههههههههه​
> قد جاء لكى من يدافع عن دينة وعن الاسلام
> ...



ماشى معاك انى مفيش انسان معصوم من الخطاء الكلام دا نزل فى جريدة مصريه كل المصرين قراؤه ليه محدش كذبه؟؟؟؟؟

على فكرة كلامك صح مفيش انسان معصوم من الخطاء
اذا السيد المسيح مكنش انسان عادى لانه لم يفعل الخطاء 
باعتراف دينك
على فكرة المنتدى كله منتظر الصعقه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (23 يناير 2007)

اشكرك جدا على المعلومات العظيمة دى
واكيد ربنا هيديكى كتير 
ويارب تكون حياتك كلها افراح وسعادة مع ربنا والاهنا يسوع المسيح
اذكرينى فى صلاتك
_:yaka: _


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

the fog قال:


> السلام على امن اتبع الهدى
> 
> يأبي النصراني أن يعي أن مصادر التشريع الإسلامية هي كتاب الله " القرآن الكريم " وأحاديث رسوله الكريم " الأحاديث الصحيحة"
> 
> ...




شوف بقا انت اعترفت بنفسك اهووووووووووو
المكان اللى فيه الكعبه من الاساس كان الاول بتاع مين ياخ
يعنى رسولكم لما حب يبنى الكعبه سرق الكنيسه وهدها  وغير معلمها 
يبقا رسولكم ايه انا مقولتش حاجه
وبعدين ياخ مش المسيحين اللى نشرو الكلام دا فى الجرنال
يعنى شهدا شاهدا من اهلهاااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo: ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

هانى عيد لبيب جرجس قال:


> اشكرك جدا على المعلومات العظيمة دى
> واكيد ربنا هيديكى كتير
> ويارب تكون حياتك كلها افراح وسعادة مع ربنا والاهنا يسوع المسيح
> اذكرينى فى صلاتك
> _:yaka: _




ربنا يبارك حياتك ويرشدك 
شكرا لمرورك​​


----------



## mars666 (23 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوعك جيد وان كان يوكد على شي عمق ترابط الاسلام والمسيحية وان الاسلام مكمل للمسيحية ومجددها .

لهده لا تنساقواء مثل القطيع الى الهاويه 

هل تعرفون ما اقصد بي الهاويه  

انهم من يحاولون اشعال نيران تحت الثلوج 


هده وتقبلي خالص تحياتي 
والذكي يفهم ماذا اقصد


----------



## نيللي (23 يناير 2007)

هههههههههه
الله يثبت العقل على الدين


----------



## the fog (23 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى



> شوف بقا انت اعترفت بنفسك اهووووووووووو
> 
> المكان اللى فيه الكعبه من الاساس كان الاول بتاع مين ياخ
> يعنى رسولكم لما حب يبنى الكعبه سرق الكنيسه وهدها وغير معلمها
> ...



 اول حاجة لا يحق لكى انت تقولى على رسول الله سارق  لان العالم يعرف انة الصادق الامين

إذا كانت صورة المسيح ابن مريم موجودة في الكعبة و  تفتخرى بيه يابنت الفادى  فإن الكعبة كان فيها 360 صنم بجانب هذه الصورة!!!!!!! فإذن صورة المسيح كانت مثل الأوثان التي كانت عند الكعبة ... و هذا لا يدعو للفخر مطلقا 
وهل تعلمى يابنت الفادى ان عدد القبائل كان كان بعدد الاصنام وكانت تلك الاصنام تحمل اسماء عباد كانوا صالحين واسم محرف لله مثل العزه او تانيث كلمة الله الى اللات وهل تعلم ان كل طائفه كانت تعيش فى الجزيره العربيه كانت تحج الى بيت الله كعاده من ايام ابراهيم عليه وعلى نبينا افضل الصلاة والسلام وعلى ذلك كانت كل طائفه او قبيله لها صنم كانت تعلق عليه مخطوطاتها واتفاقياتها كنوع من البركه ومن بين هذه الطوائف كانت طائفة النصارى فى نجران ؟
 وهل تعلمى ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طهر البيت كله من هذه الاوثان ؟
وهل تعلمى انه كان رؤؤفا على النصارى كونهم اصحاب كتاب ولم يجرح شعورهم بتقطيعها واكتفى بخلعها من البيت الحرام....... يا عظمتك يا سيدى يا رسول الله

وبالمناسبه لم تكن هذه الصوره كما تتخيلها كما قدمها لك دافنشى وانجلو وكانت بكيفيه اخرى والسبب ببداهه ان العرب كانوا شديدى الحرص على اصولهم واسس البيت الذى هو ملكا لهم كما يعتقدون فلا يسمحوا بمثل تلك الصور التى تمثل اقوام اخرين حتى مختلفين عن النصارى فى نجران ومعروف كم كانت عصبية العرب فى مثل تلك النواحى وسبب اخر ان اللوحات الزيتيه لم تكن منتشره اصلا فى جزيرة العرب انذاك,فاذا دققت فى سؤالك وجدت نفسك تدين نفسك بغير ان تشعر الم تسال نفسك عن ماهية شكل يسوع فى هذه الصور او ما يطلق عليها صوره وما هو الفرق بينها وبين صورة مايكل انجلو واجزم انها تختلف كليا عن المتداوله الان واين هذه الصوره او اين الشكل الذى كان مرسوما؟؟؟؟

يعنى لطعنك فى الاسلام ليس مهم عندك الطعن فى صورة وشكل الهك المهم الطعن فى الاسلام وبدون تفكير اليس كذلك

هل تعلم ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف الصليب بالوثن وهذا فعلا ادق وصف حيث انكم تسجدون اليه...
يا بنت الفادى تحرى جيدا ولا تاخذى بكلام زيكو بقلظ عميانا لانه ببساطه يخشى مواجهة اسود المناظرات من المسلمين وعلى ذلك لا تعتمد على كلامه فهو بالضبط"كما وصفه اخ اسمه ايوب2 "من من طلبوا مناظرته"مثل رجل يمسك بسيف خشبى ويقف على قمة جبل ويقول هل من مبارز وعند صعود احد يبارزه ينزل من الجهه الاخرى ويطلع جبل اخر وهكذا.........فلا تثق كثيرا فى كلامه الذى سرعان ما يفضح مع اقل المسلمين المام بالاسلام والنصرانيه
هذه هي الرواية التي جاءت في كتاب الأزرقي ( وقد استشهد بها الحريري في كتابه قس ونبي ) :


وحدثني جدي قال: حدثنا داود بن عبد الرحمن قال: أخبرني بعض الحجبة عن مسافع بن شيبة بن عثمان إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: يا شيبة أمح كل صورة فيه إلا ما تحت يدي قال: فرفع يده عن عيسى بن مريم وأمه.

... هذه الرواية واهية منكرة للأسباب التالية :

أولا : فيها الأزرقي وهو مجهول الحال عند أئمة الحديث .. قال العلاَّمة عبدالرحمن بن يحيى المعلِّمي ( ت : 1386هـ ) رحمه الله في كتابه عن مقام إبراهيم ط/ علي الحلبي (ص/56) بعد أن ساق خبراً من طريق الأزرقي : (( الأزرقي نفسه لم يوثِّقه أحدٌ من أئمة الجرح والتعديل ، ولم يذكره البخاري ، ولا ابن أبي حاتم . بل قال الفاسي في ترجمته من العقد الثمين : ( لم ارَ من ترجمه ) . فهو على قاعدة أئمة الحديث : مجهول الحال )) ... وذكر في (ص/58) حديثاً ثم أعلَّه بالأزرقي . ونحوه في (ص/61) . وقال الألباني عن الأزرقي: ( لم نجد له ترجمة في شيء من المصادر المعروفة المطبوعة والمخطوطة إلا قول السمعاني في كتابه أخبار مكة ) . ولذلك فقد اعتبره الشيخ الألباني، من ناحية روايته في حكم المستورين عند المحدثين الذي يستأنس بحديثهم لا يحتج به .. ويقول الحافظ الذهبي : (ويريبني من الأزرقي حُسنُ سياقه للحكايات ، وإشباعه القول فيها ، ومثل ذلك قليلٌ فيما يصحُّ عن الصحابة والتابعين ! ) ... 

ثانيا : الإرسال في الحديث إذ لم يروه صحابي , بل تابعي , وهو منقطع كذا ..

ثالثا : علــة لا تخفى في السند ( أخبرني بعض الحجبة ) , مما يوهن السند ..

رابعا : مخالفة هذه الرواية لما جاء في الصحاح ..

ففي البخاري : حدثني إسحاق، حدثنا عبد الصمد، قال حدثني أبي، حدثنا أيوب، عن عكرمة، عن ابن عباس ـ رضى الله عنهما ـ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قدم مكة أبى أن يدخل البيت وفيه الآلهة، فأمر بها فأخرجت، فأخرج صورة إبراهيم، وإسماعيل في أيديهما من الأزلام، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ قاتلهم الله لقد علموا ما استقسما بها قط ‏"‏ ‏.‏ ثم دخل البيت، فكبر في نواحي البيت، وخرج ولم يصل فيه ‏.

وفي سنن أبي داوود : حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ الصَّبَّاحِ، أَنَّ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ، حَدَّثَهُمْ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ، - يَعْنِي ابْنَ عَقِيلٍ - عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ وَهْبِ بْنِ مُنَبِّهٍ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم أَمَرَ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ - رضى الله عنه - زَمَنَ الْفَتْحِ وَهُوَ بِالْبَطْحَاءِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ الْكَعْبَةَ فَيَمْحُوَ كُلَّ صُورَةٍ فِيهَا فَلَمْ يَدْخُلْهَا النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم حَتَّى مُحِيَتْ كُلُّ صُورَةٍ فِيهَا ‏.‏

خامسا : وهو متعلق بالمتن .. فهذا منكر لمخالفته للعقيدة الإسلامية وتحريم التصوير .. وكيف لم يأت في الأثر من يسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك ؟

سادسا : .. فلقد روى الأزرقي غير هذه الرواية 165 في 168 & 169 : 

حدثني جدي قال: حدثنا داود بن عبد الرحمن عن ابن جريج عن سليمان بن موسى عن جابر بن عبد الله قال: زجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصور وأمر عمر بن الخطاب زمن الفتح أن يدخل البيت فيمحو ما فيه من صورة ولم يدخله حتى محي. & حدثني جدي قال: حدثنا ابن عيينة عن عمرو بن عبيد عن الحسن أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدخل الكعبة حتى أمر عمر بن الخطاب أن يطمس على كل صورة فيها.

فكما وضح لك .. فإن الرواية واهية سندا منكرة متنا .. والروايات الصحيحة تؤكد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يدخل الكعبة أصلا حتى أخرجت التماثيل ومحيت الصـور ..


ملاحظة: ملك الحبشة اسلم عقبالك​


----------



## the fog (23 يناير 2007)

مستنى رد اختنا بنت الفادى ولو كنت اناديكى اخت فهذا يدل على ماعلمة لنا رسولنا الكريم علية الصلاة والسلام عى احترام الغير وخصوصا اذا كانو اصحاب كتاب ​


----------



## the fog (23 يناير 2007)

*تاريخ الكعبة المشرفة التى تكفل الله عز وجل بحفظة الى ان تقوم الساعة*

تاريخ الكعبة المشرفة التى تكفل الله عز وجل بحفظة الى ان تقوم الساعة



الكعبة هي بيت الله الحرام ، وقبلة المسلمين ، جعلها الله سبحانه وتعالى مناراً للتوحيد ، ورمزا للعبادة ، يقول الله تعالى : { جعل الله الكعبة البيت الحرام قياما للناس} ( المائدة97) ، وهي أول بيت وضع للناس من أجل عبادة الله جل وعلا ، قال تعالى : { إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين} ( آل عمران96) .

وللكعبة المشرفة تاريخ طويل ، مرت فيه بمراحل عديدة ، ويبتدأ تاريخها في عهد نبي الله إبراهيم وولده إسماعيل - عليهما السلام - حين أمره الله سبحانه وتعالى بأن يسكن مكة هو وأهله ، وكانت مكة في ذلك الوقت جدباء قاحلة .

وبعد الاستقرار في مكة وبلوغ إسماعيل - عليه السلام - أذن الله تعالى لهما ببناء الكعبة ، ورفع قواعدها ، يقول الله تعالى : { وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا } ( البقرة127) ، فجعل إسماعيل - عليه السلام - يأتي بالحجارة و إبراهيم يبني ، وارتفع البيت شيئا فشيئا ، حتى أصبح عاليا لا تصل إليه الأيدي ، عندها جاء إسماعيل - عليه السلام - بحجر ليصعد عليه أبوه ويكمل عمله ، واستمرا على ذلك وهما يقولان : { ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم} ( البقرة127) حتى تم البناء واستوى.

ثم استقرت بعض القبائل العربية في مكة من "العماليق" و"جرهم" ، وتصدع بناء الكعبة أكثر من مرة نتيجة لكثرة السيول والعوامل المؤثرة في البناء ، وكان أفراد تلك القبيلتين يتولون إصلاحها ، ورعايتها. 

ومرت السنون ، حتى قامت قريش ببناء الكعبة ، وذلك قبل البعثة بخمس سنين ، وكان بناء الكعبة آنذاك على هيئة حجارة منضودة موضوعة بعضها فوق بعض من غير طين ، مما جعل السيول التي تجتاح مكة بين الحين والآخر تؤثر على متانة الكعبة فأوهت بنيانها ، وصدعت جدرانها ، حتى كادت أن تنهار ، فقررت قريش إعادة بناء الكعبة بناء متينا يصمد أمام السيول ، ولما أجمعوا أمرهم على ذلك وقف فيهم أبو وهب بن عمرو فقال : " يا معشر قريش ، لاتدخلوا في بنائها من كسبكم إلا طيبا ، لايدخل فيها مهر بغي ، ولا بيع ربا ، ولا مظلمة أحد من الناس" لكن قريشا تهيبت من هدم الكعبة ، وخشيت أن يحل عليهم بذلك سخط الله ، فقال لهم الوليد بن المغيرة : - أنا أبدؤكم في هدمها، فأخذ المعول وبدأ بالهدم وهو يقول : اللهم لم نزغ ، ولا نريد إلا الخير ، فهدم من ناحية الركنين ، فترقب الناس ليلتهم ليروا هل أصاب المغيرة شر بسبب ما فعل ؟ فلما رأوه يغدو عليهم لا بأس به ، قامو إلى الكعبة فأكملوا هدمها ، حتى لم يبق منها إلا أساس إبراهيم - عليه السلام - .

ثم تلى ذلك مرحلة البناء ، فتم تقسيم العمل بين القبائل ، وتولت كل واحدة منها ناحية من نواحي الكعبة ، فجعلوا يبنونها بحجارة الوادي، ولما بلغ البنيان موضع الحجر الأسود دبَ الشقاق بين قبائل قريش ، فكل يريد أن ينال شرف رفع الحجر إلى موضعه ، وكادوا أن يقتتلوا فيما بينهم ، حتى جاء أبو أمية بن المغيرة المخزومي فاقترح عليهم أن يحكّموا فيما اختلفوا فيه أول من يدخل عليهم من باب المسجد الحرام ، فوافقوا على اقتراحه وانتظروا أول قادم ، فإذا هو رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وما إن رأوه حتى هتفوا : هذا الأمين ، رضينا ، هذا محمد ، وما إن انتهى إليهم حتى أخبروه الخبر فقال : ( هلمّ إلي ثوبا ) فأتوه به فوضع الحجر في وسطه ثم قال : ( لتأخذ كل قبيلة بناحية من الثوب ثم ارفعوه جميعا ) ففعلوا ، فلما بلغوا به موضعه ، أخذه بيده الشريفة ووضعه في مكانه.
ولما كانت قريش قد عزمت على بناء الكعبة من حلال أموالها ، فقد جمعت لهذا الأمر ما استطاعت ، إلا أن النفقة قد قصرت بهم عن إتمام بناء الكعبة بالمال الحلال الخالص ، ولهذا أخرجوا الحِْجر ( الحطيم ) من البناء ، ووضعوا علامة تدل على أنه من الكعبة ، وقد ثبت في الصحيحين أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لعائشة - رضي الله عنها : ( ألم تري أن قومك قصرت بهم النفقة ؟ ولولا حدثان قومك بكفر لنقضت الكعبة ، وجعلت لها بابا شرقيا وبابا غربيا ، وأدخلت فيها الحجر ) .

ولما جاء عهد ابن الزبير - رضي الله عنه - قرر أن يعيد بناء الكعبة على نحو ما أراد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حياته ، فقام بهدمها ، وأعاد بناءها ، وزاد فيها ما قصرت عنه نفقة قريش - وكان حوالي ستة أذرع - ، وزاد في ارتفاع الكعبة عشرة أذرع ، وجعل لها بابين أحدهما من المشرق والآخر من المغرب ، يدخل الناس من باب ويخرجون من الآخر ، وجعلها في غاية الحسن والبهاء ، فكانت على الوصف النبوي كما أخبرته بذلك خالته عائشة أم المؤمنين - رضي الله عنها - . 

وفي عهد عبدالملك بن مروان كتب الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي إليه فيما صنعه ابن الزبير في الكعبة ، وما أحدثه في البناء من زيادة ، وظن أنه فعل ذلك بالرأي والاجتهاد ، فرد عليه عبدالملك بأن يعيدها كما كانت عليه من قبل ، فقام الحجاج بهدم الحائط الشمالى وأخرج الحِجْر كما بنته قريش ، وجعل للكعبة بابا واحد فقط ورفعه عاليا ، وسد الباب الآخر ، ثم لما بلغ عبدالملك بن مروان حديث عائشة - رضي الله عنها ندم على ما فعل ، وقال : " وددنا أنا تركناه وما تولى من ذلك" ، وأراد عبدالملك أن يعيدها على ما بناه ابن الزبير ، فاستشار الإمام مالك في ذلك ، فنهاه خشية أن تذهب هيبة البيت ، ويأتي كل ملك وينقض فعل من سبقه ، ويستبيح حرمة البيت .

وأما آخر بناء للكعبة فكان في العصر العثماني سنة1040 للهجرة ، عندما اجتاحت مكة سيول عارمة أغرقت المسجد الحرام ، حتى وصل ارتفاعها إلى القناديل المعلقة ، مما سبب ضعف بناء الكعبة ، عندها أمر محمد علي باشا - والي مصر - مهندسين مهرة ، وعمالاً يهدمون الكعبة ، ويعيدون بناءها ، واستمر البناء نصف سنة كاملة ، وكلفهم ذلك أموالا باهظة ، حتى تم العمل ، ولازالت الكعبة شامخة ، تهفو إليها قلوب المؤمنين ، وستظل كذلك حتى يقضي الله أمره في آخر الزمان بهدم الكعبة على أيدي الأحباش واستخراج كنز الكعبة ، وفي الجملة فإن الكعبة لها تاريخ طويل مليء بالأحداث والعبر التي لابد لنا أن نعيها ونستفيد منها.​


----------



## the fog (23 يناير 2007)

lololololololololololololololololololololololol​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

the fog قال:


> مستنى رد اختنا بنت الفادى ولو كنت اناديكى اخت فهذا يدل على ماعلمة لنا رسولنا الكريم علية الصلاة والسلام عى احترام الغير وخصوصا اذا كانو اصحاب كتاب ​




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
بصراحه بجد احرجتنى من اخلاق رسولك الكريم مش عارفه ارد اقول ايه​
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

the fog قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> اول حاجة لا يحق لكى انت تقولى على رسول الله سارق  لان العالم يعرف انة الصادق الامين
> ...




شوف انا هقولك حاجه لو خيرونى اروح الجنه بتاعتكم ولا اروح الحجيم البحيرة الممتلئه بالنار والكبريت
هختار الجحيم افضل مكون حوريه من الاتنين وسبعين  هختار المسيح اللى مات علشانى علشان يحررنى من العبوديه احسن ما اختار الاله اللى جعلنى مجرد شىء لاشباع شهوة
دا اولا  يعنى مختصر الكلام
( لى الحياة هى المسيح والموت هو ربح)


وبعدين عايزة اقولك حاجه مهمه قوى احنا عرفنا شكل المسيح لان
لوقا الطبيب لانه كان رسام بارع جدا هو اللى رسملنا صور السيد المسيح والعذراء مريم
مش كدا وبس لا

دكما صورة السيد المسيح طبعت على منديل والمنديل دا موجود لحد النهرد دا غير الكفن المقدس
اللى موجودين فى ايطاليا

ثالثا بقاااااا يا استاذ يا فاضل
لما تعمل صورة لنفسك تبقا صنم هههههههههههههههه
انا الهى حى قاهر الموت لما تكون صورته موجودة فى اى مكان لما بسجدلها انا بسجد له حى مش حجر مش قادر يعمل حاجه
ياعم الحاج فكر حرر فكرك من الخرفات الاسلاميه دى يا حاج راجع نفسك واقرا قرانك كويس واقرا الانجيل وقارن وشوف مش بطلب منك انك تقتنع بالمسحيه انا بس عايزاك تفكر وتقراة كويس
اطلب من ربنا يرشدك ويحرر فكر من المعتقدات دى
على فكرة اصل اخواتك المتنصرين هيقوللك الصور الموجدة للسيد المسيح قريبه للحقيقه ولا لا
علشان متقولش اننا بنخرف
على فكرة انت لو طلبته  ممكن تشوفه هو مش بيتاخر
رابعا بقا مين زيكو قلبظ دا انا معرفهوش
انا اعرف زكريا بطرس اللى هز  الاسلام بشهادة المسلمين
زى عبد الفتاح عساكر  وغيرة اللى قال اتحدا اى حد يقدر يرد على قناة الحياة وعلى البال توك
تعرفهم بتتفرج عليهم ولا لا
دا ابونا زكريا بيطلب من شيوخ الازهر انهم يجو يردو محدش منهم عايز ينطق بكلمه 
كل اللى قادرين عليه تهدرو دمه
ربنا يحميك يا ابونا زكريا علشان تمحى الاسلام

نسيت اقولك مش هدى ماتت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## الحوت (23 يناير 2007)

> *هل تعلم ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف الصليب بالوثن وهذا فعلا ادق وصف حيث انكم تسجدون اليه...*



*ومين قالك اننا نسجد للصليب ؟؟!!!

من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام يا يعفور ؟؟!!

فالله في العهد القديم قال :

4 لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا و لا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق و ما في الأرض من تحت و ما في الماء من تحت الأرض
5 لا تسجد لهن و لا تعبدهن لأني أنا الرب الهك اله غيور


فالمنع كان للتماثيل التى تستخدم للعبادة
و دليل آخر على هذا الكلام هو أن الله نفسه أمر موسى بصناعة كروبين رغم أنها تماثيل

+ و تصنع كروبين من ذهب صنعة خراطة , تصنعهما على طرفي الغطاء (الخروج 25 : 18)

فالكروبين لم تكن للعبادة
لكن الله منع التماثيل التى تستخدم فى العبادة 


فهمت يا يعفور والا لسه !!!!!!!!


بالنسبة للصليب فنحن لا نعبد الصليب بل نعبد المصلوب ، ونعتبر الصليب رمز افتخارنا وقوتنا لأنه به صار خلاصنا الذي صنعه الله لنا عليه



ولكن ماذا عن عن احتفال المسلمين بالمولد النبوى الشريف!!
العروسة والحصان يامسلمين لماذا هما من اهم مظاهر الاحتفال؟ حتى لو واحد لسة خاطب واحدة فالعروسة لازم تكون من ضمن الهدايا! 
العروسة وجمالها ولازم تكون خدودها احمر واخضر !!

والا يمكن هذه مش تماثيل :t33: 


وبعدين تقدر تقوللي مادام ربك نهي نهائيا عن وجود تماثيل او صور فلماذا تتخذون الحجر الاسود للأن كيمين الله و اذا كان الله يمينه حجر فما شماله و ما ارجله و ما راسه منتظر اجابتك ؟؟!!!


بلاش ...........


هل تعلم ان الهلال بتاعكم كان شعارا لآله القمر ( اللاه ) أو ( ايل مقة ) في الحضارة السبئية القديمة و النجمة الخماسية كانت شعارا لكوكب الزهرة و كان عبادة آلههه يوم الجمعة و كان رمزه النجمة !!!!!!!!!


الهلال موجود قبل العثمانيين بقرون و ظهر هو و النجمة الخماسية في الدولة الاسلامية سنة 75 ه

أنظر
http://www.al-hakawati.net/arabic/Culture_Traditions/culture11.asp


القمر والهلال

ظهر رمز الهلال في العصور الإسلامية الأولى حوالى سنة 75 للهجرة. وكانت تصاحبه نجمة خماسية. واعتمده العباسيون بعد الأمويون في نقودهم رمزاً. وظهر في نقوش المساجد كمسجد الصخرة في القدس، وفي نقوش تاريخية من عهد الخليفة الفاطمي الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله في أوائل القرن الخامس الهجري. وتميز به فن العمارة الإسلامية فارتفع الهلال فوق المآذن وقباب المساجد.

رفع العثمانيون الهلال على علمهم في القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر ميلادياً. وفي عهد السلطان سليم الثالث صار العلم العثماني أحمر اللون يتوسطه هلال ونجمة. وتبعت دول إسلامية عديدة هذا التحول بينها باكستان وماليزيا والجزائر وتونس والمغرب إلخ..

استعملت السلطات العثمانية الهلال الأحمر شارة لها على عربات الإسعاف بدءاً من أواخر القرن التاسع عشر. ووافق المؤتمر الدبلوماسي لعام 1929 على الاعتراف بشارة الهلال الأحمر وأصبح منذ ذلك الحين يستعمل في العديد من الدول، إما إلى جانب إشارة الصليب الأحمر أو لوحده. وهما الإشارتان الوحيدتان المعترف بهما دولياً.

حمل القمر في الأزمنة القديمة اسم أرخو السامية. وهو الكوكب الوحيد الذي شارك الشعوب القديمة الكثير من عاداتها ومعتقداتها. فكان رمز المخصِّب. فهو في ضمير هذه الشعوب كان رمز الأنوية التي تحمل وتثمر.

ارتبطت دورة القمر الشهرية بأساطير كثيرة توزعت على العالم القديم بأجمعه من أفريقيا إلى الشرق الأقصى مروراً بالشرق الأوسط والأدنى. ففي مصر الفرعونية ارتبطت دورة القمر بأسطورة أوزير وصراع الخير متمثلاً في حورس مع الشر متمثلاً في سث. ولم تبتعد القبائل الأفريقية عن هذه الأفكار، فكانت تقدم الأضاحي مع بداية الشهر ليثمر القمر الجديد خصباً ونعماً عليهم.اعتمدت شعوب قديمة عديدة التقويم القمري وظلت كذلك حتى تبين لها أن السنة في التقويم القمري ليس دقيقاً وثابتاً كالتقويم الشمسي. فالسنة القمرية 354 يوماً فيما تستغرق الأرض لتدور دورة كاملة حول الشمس 365 يوماً و5 ساعات و48 دقيقة وبضع ثوانِ. لذلك أبطلت بعض هذه الشعوب استعمال التقويم القمري مثل ما فعل الفراعنة وبعدهم يوليوس قيصر الروماني.

غير أن هذا التبديل لم يبطل التقويم القمري وظل حتى يومنا هذا يستعمل في الكثير من البلدان إلى جانب التقويم الشمسي.


واكرر 
الهلال كان شعارا لآله القمر ( اللاه ) أو ( ايل مقة ) في الحضارة السبئية القديمة و النجمة كانت شعارا لكوكب الزهرة و كان عبادة آلههه يوم الجمعة و كان رمزه النجمة

http://rowad.al-islam.com/rowad/?action=Display&view=2&doc=1&root=1&id=380&lang=ar&from=tree


وكوكب الزهرة في علم الفلك الحديث ثاني كوكب في البعد عن الشمس. ويقع هذا الكوكب بين عطارد والأرض. وهو ألمع جرم سماوي باستثناء الشمس و القمر ، وهو أكثر الكواكب قربا من الأرض. ولكوكب الزهرة أوجه كأوجه القمر، فيتغير حجم قرصه، لأن ه يصغر إذا ما صار بدرا، ويكبر وهو هلال لبعده عن الأرض في الحالة الأولى واقترابه من الأرض في الحالة الثانية.
وكوكب الزهرة يقطع مساره حول الشمس في 225 يوما، أما حجمه وكتلته وكثافته فقريبة من مقاييس الأرض، وكتلة الزهرة أربعة أخماس الأرض، وكوكب الزهرة لا يبتعد عن الشمس أكثر من 46 درجة، ولذلك لا يشاهد كوكب الزهرة من الأرض إلا في حدود ثلاث ساعات بعد الغروب أو الشروق، وهذا هو سر تسمية الكوكب قديما بـ "نجمة الصباح" ، و"نجمة المساء". 

أسمه بالأنجليزية فينوسvenus و هي ربة الجمال عند الأغريق .



ظهور الهلال لم يكن فقط للمواقيت كما ذكرت سيادتك بل هناك العديد من ( العبادات ) الاسلامية المقترنة بالقمر و حركته مثل الطواف حول الكعبة 7 دورات مثل ربع الشهر القمري أوحدة الأسبوع وهي الفترة التي تمثل الفرق الزمني بين أوجه القمر الأربعة المتتالية: المحاق، والتربيع الأول، والبدر، والتربيع الثاني. 

أما الحجر الاسود الذي نزل من السماء فظن العرب أنه منحة من آله القمر , آله السماء

راجع من فضلك الاحاديث التالية التي تظهر أهمية القمر و الشمس و علاقتهم بغضب
الله و رضاؤه فالقمر ذكر 127 مرة في الحديث و الهلال ذكر 566 مرة .

أليك الأمثلة سيدي الفاضل على التبرك بالقمر

من صحيح مسلم كتاب الأيمان


http://www.al-eman.com/hadeeth/viewchp.asp?BID=1&CID=8&SW=القمر#SR1


544 - حَدَّثَنِي حَرْمَلَةُ بْنُ يَحْيَى، اَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ، قَالَ اَخْبَرَنِي يُونُسُ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ، اَنَّ اَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ، حَدَّثَهُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَقُولُ ‏"‏ يَدْخُلُ مِنْ اُمَّتِي زُمْرَةٌ هُمْ سَبْعُونَ اَلْفًا تُضِيءُ وُجُوهُهُمْ اِضَاءَةَ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ قَالَ اَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ فَقَامَ عُكَّاشَةُ بْنُ مِحْصَنٍ الاَسَدِيُّ يَرْفَعُ نَمِرَةً عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ اَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ ‏.‏ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهُ مِنْهُمْ ‏"‏ ثُمَّ قَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الاَنْصَارِ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ اَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ ‏.‏ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ سَبَقَكَ بِهَا عُكَّاشَةُ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

545 - وَحَدَّثَنِي حَرْمَلَةُ بْنُ يَحْيَى، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ وَهْبٍ، اَخْبَرَنِي حَيْوَةُ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي اَبُو يُونُسَ، عَنْ اَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، اَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ ‏"‏ يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ مِنْ اُمَّتِي سَبْعُونَ اَلْفًا زُمْرَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْهُمْ عَلَى صُورَةِ الْقَمَرِ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 

تشبيه المؤمنين بالقمر لحظة دخولهم الجنة 

من صحيح مسلم كتاب المساجد و مواضع الصلاة


http://www.al-eman.com/hadeeth/viewchp.asp?BID=1&CID=22&SW=القمر#SR1


1466 - وَحَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ، حَدَّثَنَا مَرْوَانُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ الْفَزَارِيُّ، اَخْبَرَنَا اِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ اَبِي خَالِدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا قَيْسُ بْنُ اَبِي حَازِمٍ، قَالَ سَمِعْتُ جَرِيرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، وَهُوَ يَقُولُ كُنَّا جُلُوسًا عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم اِذْ نَظَرَ اِلَى الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ فَقَالَ ‏"‏ اَمَا اِنَّكُمْ سَتَرَوْنَ رَبَّكُمْ كَمَا تَرَوْنَ هَذَا الْقَمَرَ لاَ تُضَامُّونَ فِي رُؤْيَتِهِ فَاِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ اَنْ لاَ تُغْلَبُوا عَلَى صَلاَةٍ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا ‏"‏ ‏.‏ يَعْنِي الْعَصْرَ وَالْفَجْرَ ثُمَّ قَرَاَ جَرِيرٌ ‏{‏ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا‏}‏ ‏.‏ 
1467 - وَحَدَّثَنَا اَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ اَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ نُمَيْرٍ، وَاَبُو اُسَامَةَ وَوَكِيعٌ بِهَذَا الاِسْنَادِ وَقَالَ ‏"‏ اَمَا اِنَّكُمْ سَتُعْرَضُونَ عَلَى رَبِّكُمْ فَتَرَوْنَهُ كَمَا تَرَوْنَ هَذَا الْقَمَرَ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ وَقَالَ ثُمَّ قَرَاَ ‏.‏ وَلَمْ يَقُلْ جَرِيرٌ ‏.‏ 

في هذا الحديث تشبيه واضح لله بالقمر 

من سنن النسائي , كتاب الكسوف

الخوف من أختفاء القمر و أعتباره علامة على غضب الله .


http://www.al-eman.com/hadeeth/viewchp.asp?BID=2&CID=67&SW=القمر#SR1


باب الاَمْرِ بِالصَّلاَةِ عِنْدَ كُسُوفِ الْقَمَرِ حذف التشكيل 
1473 - اَخْبَرَنَا يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ اِبْرَاهِيمَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى، عَنْ اِسْمَاعِيلَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي قَيْسٌ، عَنْ اَبِي مَسْعُودٍ، قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‏"‏‏ اِنَّ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ لاَ يَنْكَسِفَانِ لِمَوْتِ اَحَدٍ وَلَكِنَّهُمَا ايَتَانِ مِنْ ايَاتِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَاِذَا رَاَيْتُمُوهُمَا فَصَلُّوا ‏‏"‏‏ ‏‏.‏‏ 


باب الاَمْرِ بِالصَّلاَةِ عِنْدَ الْكُسُوفِ حَتَّى تَنْجَلِيَ حذف التشكيل 
1474 - اَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَامِلٍ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ، عَنْ هُشَيْمٍ، عَنْ يُونُسَ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ، عَنْ اَبِي بَكْرَةَ، قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‏"‏‏ اِنَّ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ ايَتَانِ مِنْ ايَاتِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَاِنَّهُمَا لاَ يَنْكَسِفَانِ لِمَوْتِ اَحَدٍ وَلاَ لِحَيَاتِهِ فَاِذَا رَاَيْتُمُوهُمَا فَصَلُّوا حَتَّى تَنْجَلِيَ ‏‏"‏‏

من مسند أحمد المجلد الأول

أعتبار ليلة القدر التي تفتح فيها طاقة السماء مرتبط بالقمر


http://www.al-eman.com/hadeeth/viewchp.asp?BID=3&CID=7&SW=القمر#SR1


754 -حَدَّثَنَا عَبْد اللَّهِ، حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ، لُوَيْنٌ حَدَّثَنَا حُدَيْجٌ، عَنْ اَبِي اِسْحَاقَ، عَنْ اَبِي حُذَيْفَةَ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجْتُ حِينَ بَزَغَ الْقَمَرُ كَاَنَّهُ فِلْقُ جَفْنَةٍ فَقَالَ اللَّيْلَةَ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ‏.‏ 


http://www.al-eman.com/hadeeth/viewchp.asp?BID=7&CID=8&SW=الهلال#SR1


1159 - حَدَّثَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ عُمَرَ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ، عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ اَبِي وَحْشِيَّةَ، عَنْ اَبِي عُمَيْرِ بْنِ اَنَسٍ، عَنْ عُمُومَةٍ، لَهُ مِنْ اَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم اَنَّ رَكْبًا جَاءُوا اِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَشْهَدُونَ اَنَّهُمْ رَاَوُا الْهِلاَلَ بِالاَمْسِ فَاَمَرَهُمْ اَنْ يُفْطِرُوا وَاِذَا اَصْبَحُوا اَنْ يَغْدُوا اِلَى مُصَلاَّهُمْ 

أليست العبادة في هذه الحالة ( الصوم ) مرتبطة بظهور الهلال الذي هو علامة فلكية ؟؟؟؟
هل الصيام هنا مرتبط بحادثة دينية أو مناسبة معينة أم مجرد أرتباط بالقمر و حركته .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فكما ترى فأن رمز الهلال ليس فقط لأنه وسيلة لحساب الوقت بل أيضا كنوع من الامتداد لعبادة
آله القمر بالحضارات القديمة الى الاسلام .


ما رائك بوثينه اسلامك الان ؟؟!!


هل تريد المزيد ؟؟!!


*


----------



## monlove (23 يناير 2007)

بجد انتي فعلا بنت المسيح وربنا معاكي علي المعلومات الجديدة دي


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

monlove قال:


> بجد انتي فعلا بنت المسيح وربنا معاكي علي المعلومات الجديدة دي




ميرسى ليك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *ومين قالك اننا نسجد للصليب ؟؟!!!
> 
> من اين اتيت بهذا الكلام يا يعفور ؟؟!!
> 
> ...




ربنا يحميك  يا رياض ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليك

اكيد طبعا هو عايز تانى علشان يفهم
شكرالمروك والمعلموت الجديدة
ربنا معاك​


----------



## Mariamegypt (24 يناير 2007)

أولا:

أنا لو قلت 
_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​​



هلاقي المعلم*Coptic man *طردني من الموقع لقلة الأدب وهيتهمني بمعاداة السامية ​ 

ثانيا :
حقدكم موجود وانتم تعملون ليل نهار لمحو الاسلام والمسلمين من على الأرض وعندي مقال من البابا تم في إجتماع سري جدا في كنيسة الدمرداش حصلنا عليه بطريقة سرية يفضح كل هذه المخططات

أما جواز الأربعة فهي رخصة رخصها الله للمسلين مثل قصر الصلاة للمسافر وإفطار المريض في رمضان. لكن ليس بالضرورة أن المسلم يتجوز أربعة كما هو الحال بمصر وكثير من الدول الإسلامية بالعالم الذين يكتفون بزوجة واحدة ماعدا بعض الدول القليلة مثل دول الخليج. علي عكس الحال عندكم ومما أذكر أن أحد الأشخاص قال لي عندما إختلفنا في العمل أنا وزميل لي لدرجة لايمكن معها التفاهم قال لي " إعتبره جواز نصاري" يعني هيقعد على قلبك بالذوق أو بالعافية . ماذا لو أن الزوجة مريضة ولا يستطيع الزوج معاشرتها يروح يزني بره البيت ولا يتجوز واحدة تاني بشرع الله وبرضا مراته الأولي؟ ماذا لو زاد عدد الإناث عن الرجال كما هو الحال الآن بنسبة 3:1 يفضلوا لغاية مايعنسوا ولا يتجوزوا ؟ ماذا لو وجدت هناك إمراة فقيرة وتحتاج للمال هل تروح تشحت في الشوارع ولا تلاقي زوج يصرف عليها بطريقة كريمة؟ ماذا لو أن الزوج 64 حصان والزوجة نصف حصان ؟ يطلع يفضي ال 63.5 حصان الفاضلين له في بيوت الدعارة ؟ طبعا أنا مش داعية إسلامي لإن الحكمة من تعدد الزوجات كثيرة جدا وأنا لا أعلم الا قليل القليل منها.

ثالثا :​الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أمر من الله أنا يقاتل الناس وليس من تلقاء نفسه وعندما يكون الأمر من الله تعجز عقولنا البشرية الضعيفة عن فهم الحكمة منه. ولكن أقول أنه عند نزول الإسلام كان هناك ناس يعبدوا الشمس وكان هناك من يعبد البقر ومن يعبد الأصنام ومن يعبد البشر مثل عبادة بني إسرائيل لفرعون ومن تبعهم من ملوكهم وكذلك عبادة بعض الناس لعيسى ولمريم وهم عباد لله . ولذلك أمر الله الرسول أن يخرج العباد من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة رب العباد بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة فإن لم يتعظوا فيقاتلهم بأمر من الله. أما أهل الكتاب مثل اليهود والنصارى كان يكفيهم أن يدفعوا الجزية ويعيشوا على دينهم بدون غصب على أن يسلموا. 

رابعا :
الإسلام كله ميزات ولايوجد فيه أي عيب وإن كان هناك أي عيب ترونه فبسبب ضعف فهمنا له وتقصيرنا في تعلمه وخطأ تطبيق بعض الجماعات والإفراد لتعاليمه وأحكامه والإسلام من أفعالهم برئ حتي لو كانوا مسلمين. 
من ميزات الإسلام أنه نشر العدل والسلام في العالم حتى كان راعى الغنم لايخشى على غنمه والذئب يرعى غنمه ولايأكل منها أي واحدة , حدث هذا على عهد الخليفة الخامس عمر بن عبد العزيز عندما زوج كل شباب المسلمين الغير قادرين على الزواج بسبب المال وكذلك لم يوجد شحات واحد على عهده لان كل المسلمين كانوا يدفعون زكاة أموالهم مما أغنى فقرائهم . 
يكفي أن الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب عندما كان أميرا للمؤمنين يعني رئيس الدولة بلغة النهارده كان ينام آمنا مطمئنا تحت ظل الشجر وفي هذا قال الشاعر "عدلت فأمنت فنمت ياعمر". هل يستطيع أى رئيس دولة الآن أن ينام بدون حراسة ومصفحات ومدرعات ورشاشات تحرسه حتى بعد ما يسيب الرئاسة؟

يكفي أن المسيحين في بيت المقدس عاشوا في سلام وأمان على عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي الذي حرر بيت المقدس من الصليبيين والرومان الذين سفكوا ونهبوا وقتلوا إخوانهم المسيحيين العرب بدون رحمة في هذا الزمان. 
النهارده لو أي مسيحي سافر أو هاجر حتى لأمريكا أو أي دولة مسيحية أخرى بيعتبروه هناك فرز ثالث لأنه مسيحي عربي.
روحوا شوفوا عدد الغير مسلمين اللي بيدخلوا الإسلام في أمريكا والغرب والعالم كل عام مئات الآلاف والملايين . هاتوا قناة المجد الفضائية وشوفوهم وهم ينطقون الشهادة . ولا دول كمان بيدخلوا الاسلام بالسيف؟

يكفي أن كتابنا واحد في العالم كله "القرآن" أما انتم فعندكم 13675 إنجيل ولغاية دلوقتي أنا مش عارف فين الإنجيل الحقيقي بتاع عيسى.
على فكرة نحن أولى بعيسى وبأمه مريم منكم ونحبهم أكتر منكم وأنا سميت بنتي مريم علشان تطلع طاهرة ومتدينة وعابدة زيها " آمين يارب ".
ماحكاية الرهبانية اللي إبتدعتها المسيحية ؟ ليه الراهب أو الراهبة بيعتزلوا الناس ومايتجوزوش ؟ علشان زاهدين في الدنيا وعلشان يعبدوا ربنا كويس. طب ماهم ممكن يعملوا كده وهمه متجوزين ومختلطين بالناس زيكم . وبعدين لو الراهب أو الراهبة في يوم من الأيام فكر في الجنس الآخر أو أثير يعمل ايه؟ مش بتحصل؟ ولا همه مش بشر وبني أدمين لهم غريزة جنسية زينا بالظبط. يقول الله عز وجل في قرآنه الكريم " ورهبانية إبتدعوها " يعني إخترعوها " ما كتبناها عليهم " يعني لم يأمرهم الله بها . طب في الحالة دي أيه أصل الفكرة دي.

طيب ياللي بتقولي إمرت أن أقاتل الناس , تسمحي تقولي لي أيه اللي حصل في البوسنه والهرسك من الصرب . ليه قتلوا المسلمين بدون رحمة ولا شفقة وبدون ذنب إرتكبوه . تسمحي تقولي لي إيه اللي بتعمله أمريكا "قائدة الصليب" في العالم الحديث في بلاد مسلمة زي أفغانستان والعراق وغيرهم. أحنا عارفين كويس جدا أنه قتل تحت شعار خفي وغير معلن وهو الصليب وإن كان الاسباب الظاهرة عكس ذلك. طبعا أمريكا دي كوكتيل مسيحي منذ نشأتها من إنجلترا وفرنسا والبرتغال وأسبانيا واستراليا و إيطاليا وغيرهم.
شاء الله أن أعمل في إحدي الشركات في مصر والتي هي معقل من معاقلكم الحصينة. لو دخلت أي مكتب في هذه الشركة سواء في الإدارة أو مواقعها الكثيرة تلاقي الصليب وصور المسيح والعذراء و مار جرجس والإنجيل محطوطين على المكاتب والصور متعلقة على الحيطان. تلاقي التراتيل والصلوات شغالة على الكمبيوتر للي عندهم كمبيوتر واللي ماعندوش بيجيب كاسيت وشرطان . في البوفيه متعلقة صورة البابا شنودة . المهم أراد لي الله أني أشوف وأعرف الكثير. مثال بسيط جدا شاب أرثوذوكسي اتجوز حضر فرحه كل الناس زعيط ومعيط ونطاط الحيط من المدير حتي بتوع البوفيه والعمال. لكن لما بنت كاثوليكية إتجوزت ماحضرش فرحها حد من الهيصة دي كلها غير الأجانب اللي شغالين في المشروع لانهم ببساطة شديدة جدا كاثوليكين. لما سألت عن السبب قيل لي أنه ممنوع أن الأرثوذوكس يدخلوا كنائس الكاثوليك والعكس. الله أعلم إذا كان ده صحيح ولا ماخفي كان أعظم. غير كده الطحن كان شغال بينكم للركب . قلت في نفسي صدق الله العظيم إذ يقول " تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى ".

أنا عجبني المشجع الأهلاوي اللي قاعد يشجع بنت الفادي على اللعبة الحلوة ويقولها برافوا وجامدة موت وأفحمتيهم . طبعا عرفت أنه أهلاوي لانه رد بنت الفادي كان بالبنط *الأحمر العريض*. بس مش عارف ليه حسيت أن الأهلي لو جاب جون في نفسه حتى فالأهلاوي ده هيفرح بالجون برضه. يمكن لانه بيشجع الأهلي بقفاه مش بوشه.

أرجو منك يا بنت الفادي معلومة عن القديس مار جرجس وايه حكايه الثعبان اللي بيقتله في الصورة؟

كما أرجو منك يا بنت ال .... إنك تتوسطي لي عند العم *Coptic man *وتقولي له مايطردنيش من الموقع لقلة أدبي زي ماطرد السعودي اللي حط لينك مناظرات الشيخ أحمد ديدات واللي أنا شخصيا إستفدت منها . يعني موقعكم موقع دعوة إسلامية*.*

ولا أملك أن أقول للعم *Coptic man *غير كما قالت شهرزاد لشهريار " سيبني لبكره الله يخليك " لأني في حاجة للحوار معكم ولسبب آخر قوي جدا هو أنكم جايز تقدروا تخلوني أدخل المسيحية وأسيب الإسلام عن طريق الحوار معكم.

" والله غالب على أمره ولو كره الكافرون"
​


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 يناير 2007)

Mariamegypt قال:


> أولا:
> 
> أنا لو قلت
> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​​
> ...



ربنا معاك يا ابو مريم وينور طريقك ويخليك بنتك مريم ويباركك فيها 
قول امين

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## the fog (24 يناير 2007)

*la elah ela allah mohammed rasol allah*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

انا اولا اسبتلك ان الحديث الذى ذكرة احمد الطيب رئيس جامعة الازهر منكر وضعيف  صح  
 دى حاجة  الحاجة التانية دة كان موضوعنا اعرفك ان الكعبة ماكنش اصلها كنيسة  ذى مانت قولت والاخوة كلهم رافعولك القبعة على كلامك من غير ولا واحد يتحرى عن دينة وكتابة كويس او حتى يشارك برائى  واحد غير الاخ الى كتب المقالة الطويلة العريضة والى بردة ماردش علىاى سؤال من اسئلتى  ولما حب يستدل استدل من دينى اناانا عايز نص من كتابكم المقدس يقول ان الكعبة كان اصلها كنيسة او حتى  الرسول الكريم علية االصلاة والسلام  سرقها  وبناها كعبة( فداك نفسى وابى وامى يارسول الله )

ثانياً



> شوف انا هقولك حاجه لو خيرونى اروح الجنه بتاعتكم ولا اروح الحجيم البحيرة الممتلئه بالنار والكبريت
> هختار الجحيم افضل مكون حوريه من الاتنين وسبعين هختار المسيح اللى مات علشانى علشان يحررنى من العبوديه احسن ما اختار الاله اللى جعلنى مجرد شىء لاشباع شهوة
> دا اولا يعنى مختصر الكلام
> ( لى الحياة هى المسيح والموت هو ربح)


ههههههههههههههههههههه
 بجد مش عارف اقولك  اولا انتم لا تنالو الجنة الابرحمة ربى عزوجل  يارب يهديكى ثم مافيش حد بيخير بين الجنة والنار ارجو ا ن تعى الكلام جيدا  



> وبعدين عايزة اقولك حاجه مهمه قوى احنا عرفنا شكل المسيح لان
> لوقا الطبيب لانه كان رسام بارع جدا هو اللى رسملنا صور السيد المسيح والعذراء مريم
> مش كدا وبس لا




ماهو دليلك من كتابك ان لوقا الطيب  ياحرم (شكلة ماكنش لية شغلانة غير الرسم وفى عصر رسمها وفى اى عهد فين الدلائل امال ان هو الى رسم وكان بارع فى الرسم ارجو منك ان تسندى كلامك بدليل 



> دكما صورة السيد المسيح طبعت على منديل والمنديل دا موجود لحد النهرد دا غير الكفن المقدس
> اللى موجودين فى ايطاليا


ههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد الموضوع دة لوحدة عايز يومين علشان ارد علية  بس ماتقلقيش الحوار قايم بينى وبينك عادى زى ماهو 



> انا الهى حى قاهر الموت لما تكون صورته موجودة فى اى مكان لما بسجدلها انا بسجد له حى مش حجر مش قادر يعمل حاجه
> ياعم الحاج فكر حرر فكرك من الخرفات الاسلاميه دى يا حاج راجع نفسك واقرا قرانك كويس واقرا الانجيل وقارن وشوف مش بطلب منك انك تقتنع بالمسحيه انا بس عايزاك تفكر وتقراة كويس



انا الحمد لله عارف كتابى كويس جدا لانة نسخة واحدة مش اربع واخمس نسخ والى انا قريتة من كتابكم دة ورد عليكى منةالكلام دة اية رايك  بقااااااااااااا 
 لكن عايزك تقرى الكلام الى انا متاكد مليون فى المية انك اول مرة تسمعية 
السلام على من اتبع الهدى ورحمة الله وبركاته
احب ان ابدأ بهذه الأيه التي تكفي ان نفهم منها الموضوع 
يقول الحق تبارك وتعالى :-
( سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً )
ماذا يقولون ؟ يقولون اشياء لا يعقلها اي عاقل اشياء عن الله تعالى الله تعالى الذي لا تبلغ الأوهام كنه ذاته والذي لا تصف الحجا صفاته لا يمكن ان تعقل ابدا اشياء لا يقولها الا صاحب خيال كفري حقير عقله ملئ بالأساطير والخرافات التي تتحدث عن التنانين العظيمه التي ترهب الرياح وتغطي على نور الشمس وتناطح النجوم وتعاند البراكين اي منهما يخرج نارا اقوى التنين من انفه او فوهة البركان ... اني لا اكتب فكرة رسوم متحركه للأطفال ... اني اتحدث عن الله كما راه الكافرين 
بسم الله العلي العظيم الرحمن الرحيم
( لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ )
وفي سورة الإخلاص قال تعالى سبحانه عما يصفون :-
(قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ * اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ * لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ )
فهذا هو الله كما نعرفه نحن المسلمون وكما تصدقه الفطره السليمه وتطمئن له .
لكن الله عند الكافرين ليس الا تنين متوحش او وحش كبير الحجم اذا رفع رجله وانزلها غطى غبار رجله مخيلة الذي يراه .
هذا ما يعتقده اليهود والنصارى عن ربهم

يقول كاتب صموئيل الثاني الأصحاح 22 عدد 7 في ضيقي دعوت الرب والى الهي صرخت فسمع من هيكله صوتي وصراخي دخل اذنيه 8 فارتجت الارض وارتعشت.أسس السموات ارتعدت وارتجت لانه غضب 9 صعد دخان من انفه ونار من فمه اكلت.جمر اشتعلت منه 9 ...11 ركب على كروب وطار ورئي على اجنحة الريح 12 جعل الظلمة حوله مظلات مياها حاشكة وظلام الغمام 13 من الشعاع قدامه اشتعلت جمر نار 14 ارعد الرب من السموات والعلي اعطى صوته.... 16 فظهرت اعماق البحر وانكشفت أسس المسكونة من زجر الرب من نسمة ريح انفه .
هل يعقل ان نقول هذا الكلام عن الرب العلي العظيم حتى وان كان مزاجيا .. واكرر حتى وان كان مزاجيا ؟
هل يعقل ...؟ .... هذه هي بشرية الكاتب تظهر لنا من خلال هذه النصوص التي يريد منها ان يوهمنا بعظمة الرب فعجز وانقلب الأمر !
ولنقرأ كيف اخبرنا الله عن نفسه وقوته وعظمته وليستخدم كل من يملك عقلا عقله ويستمتع بلذة القرأن وصفات الله خالقه وهو يقرأها من كتاب الله القرأن الكريم 
الحشر
( هُوَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ السَّلَامُ الْمُؤْمِنُ الْمُهَيْمِنُ الْعَزِيزُ الْجَبَّارُ الْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ * هُوَ اللَّهُ الْخَالِقُ الْبَارِئُ الْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحُسْنَى يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ )
الروم
( وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَهُ الْمَثَلُ الْأَعْلَى فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ )
يقول كتاب اليهود والنصارى عن وصف الله تعالى
(الخروج الإصحاح 24 عدد 9 ثم صعد موسى و هرون و ناداب و ابيهو و سبعون من شيوخ اسرائيل 10 و راوا اله اسرائيل و تحت رجليه شبه صنعة من العقيق الازرق الشفاف و كذات السماء في النقاوة 11 و لكنه لم يمد يده الى اشراف بني اسرائيل فراوا الله و اكلوا و شربوا)
سبحان ربي سبحانك يامن قلت على نفسك
(فَاطِرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً وَمِنَ الْأَنْعَامِ أَزْوَاجاً يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ )
هذا قليل من كثير من صفات الله كما يراها اليهود والنصارى لكن اخشى ان يقسى قلبي وقلبكم واترككم مع هذا العدد الذي يتهمون فيه الله انه ضعيف عاجز تعالى الرب القوي العظيم عن هذا واتمنى لو ان نصراني يفسر لنا بكل شجاعه 
القضاة 1 : 17 و ذهب يهوذا مع شمعون اخيه و ضربوا الكنعانيين سكان صفاة و حرموها و دعوا اسم المدينة حرمة 18 و اخذ يهوذا غزة و تخومها و اشقلون و تخومها و عقرون و تخومها 19 و كان الرب مع يهوذا فملك الجبل و لكن لم يطرد سكان الوادي لان لهم مركبات حديد
ويقارن قبلها قول الحق القوي العزيز في القرأن الكريم
( وَمَا أَنتُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاء وَمَا لَكُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلَا نَصِيرٍ )
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل متكبر غبي . 
مبررات صلب المسيح عند النصارى

أما كان صلب أحد هؤلاء كفارة أولى من صلب الإله ؟

لكن نرى أن شرط النصارى في براءة الفادي من الذنب لم يتحقق حتى بالمسيح رغم أنه وضع له، فالمسيح عندهم جسد أرضي ويكتنفه حلول إلهي، وهم حين يقولون بالصلب فإن أحداً منهم لا يقول بصلب الإله، لكن بصلب الناسوت، وناسوت المسيح جاءه من مريم التي هي أيضاً حاملة للخطيئة، فالمسيح بجسده الفادي الحامل للخطيئة وراثة لا يصلح أن يكون فادياً، فإن زعمت النصارى بأن مريم قد تطهرت من خطيئتها بوسيلة ما من غير حاجة للفداء، فلم لا يطهر جميع الناس بهذه الوسيلة !

وإن قال النصارى بأن المسيح طهر بالتعميد الذي عمده يوحنا المعمدان وعمره ثلاثون سنة، فقد قالوا بحلول الإله في جسد خاطئ، ويلويقول النصارى: إن الله أراد برحمته أن يخلص الأرض من اللعنة التي أصابتها بسبب معصية آدم، لكن عدله يأبى إلا أن يعاقب أصحاب الذنب، فكيف المخرج للتوفيق بين العدل والرحمة ؟ 

يلخص أوغسطينوس المسألة بأن الله رحيم ولا يريد أن يغير قوانين المحكمة، وفيها أن الموت عقوبة عادلة لهذه الخطيئة الأصلية، فاتخذ حيلة ينجي بها عباده، فيموتون ثم يحيون من جديد، فتعود إليهم حريتهم بعد حياتهم الجديدة. 

ولما كانت إماتة الناس جميعاً تتعارض مع قانون الطبيعة وسنن الكون، فكان لابد من شخص معصوم من الذنب الأصلي يعاقبه الله بموته، ثم يبعثه، فيكون موته بمثابة موت البشرية وعقوبتها، وقد اختار الله ابنه لهذه المهمة.

ويقول القس لبيب ميخائيل: " إن الله الرحيم هو أيضاً إله عادل، وإن الله المحب هو أيضاً إله قدوس يكره الخطيئة، وإذا تركزت هذه الصورة في أذهاننا.... سندرك على الفور أن صفات الله الأدبية الكاملة لا يمكن أن تسمح بغفران الخطية دون أن تنال قصاصها... فإن الصليب يبدو أمامنا ضرورة حتمية للتوفيق بين عدل الله ورحمته ". 

ويؤكد هذه المعاني عوض سمعان في كتابه " فلسفة الغفران " بقوله: " لو كان في الجائز أن تقل عدالة الله وقداسته عن رحمته ومحبته اللتين لا حد لهما، فإن من مستلزمات الكمال الذي يتصف به، أن لا يتساهل في شيء من مطالب عدالته وقداسته، وبما أنه لا يستطيع سواه إيفاء مطالب هذه وتلك، إذن لا سبيل للخلاص من الخطيئة ونتائجها إلا بقيامه بافتدائنا بنفسه ". 

فالمسيح المتأنس غير مولود من الخطيئة، ومسارٍ لقيمة جميع الناس، فكان الفدية التي اصطلح فيها الله مع الإنسانية.

ويقول حبيب جرجس في كتابه "خلاصة الأصول الإيمانية":" ولما فسد الجنس البشري، وصار الناس مستعبدين للخطيئة، وأبناء للمعصية والغضب لم يتركهم الله يهلكون بإنغماسهم فيها، بل شاء بمجرد رحمته أن ينقذنا من الهلاك بواسطة فادٍ يفدينا من حكم الموت، وهذا الفادي ليس إنساناً ولا ملاكاً ولا خليقة أخرى، بل هو مخلصنا وفادينا ابن الله الوحيد ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي له المجد إلى أبد الآبدين ".

ويؤكد القس جولد ساك على أهمية القصاص فيقول: " لابد أن يكون واضحاً وضوح الشمس في ضحاها لأي إنسان بأن الله لا يمكنه أن ينقض ناموسه، لأنه إذا فعل ذلك من الذي يدعوه عادلاً ومنصفاً ".

إذن لابد من العقوبة حتى تحصل المغفرة. وفي ذلك يقول بولس: " وكل شيء تقريباً يتطهر حسب الناموس بالدم، وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة " ( عبرانيين 9/22 ). 

ويقول: " لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم، وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله " (كورنثوس (1) 6/20 )، ويقول: " أجرة الخطية هي موت " ( رومية 6/23 ). 

ويقول: " لأنه وإن كنا ونحن أعداء فقد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه " ( رومية 5/10 ). 

ويقول بطرس: " عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى: بفضة أو ذهب، من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء، بل بدم كريم كما من حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عيْب، ولا دنس دم: المسيح " ( بطرس (1) 1/18 - 19).

ويعتبر النصارى فداء المسيح للبشرية العمل الحقيقي للمسيح والذي من أجله تجسد وتأنس، يقول الأنبا أثناسيوس: " فالمسيح هو الله غير المنظور، وقد صار منظوراً، ولماذا صار منظوراً، لينجز مهمة الفداء والخلاص، التي ما كان يمكن لغير الله أن يقوم بها، فالله قد تجسد في المسيح من أجل الفداء والخلاص، فالفداء كان هو الغاية، والتجسد كان هو الوسيلة ".


نقد مبررات النصارى لضرورة الصلب التكفيري :

ويرى المسلمون في هذا الفكر النصراني انحرافاً وتجافياً عن المعقول والمنقول، فإن فيه إساءة أدب مع الله وكفراً به كان ينبغي أن ينزهه النصارى عنه، فقولهم بتناقض العدل مع الرحمة قروناً حتى جاء الحل بصلب المسيح رحمة من الرب بالعالمين. 

وتظهر العقيدة النصرانية الله عز وجل عاجزاً عن العفو عن آدم وذنبه، حائراً في الطريقة التي ينبغي أن يعاقبه بها بعد أن قرر عقوبته.

ويظهر قرار العقوبة وكأنه قرار متسرع يبحث له عن مخرج، وقد امتد البحث عن هذا المخرج قروناً عديدة، ثم اهتدى إليه فكان المخرج الوحيد هو ظلم المسيح وتعذيبه على الصليب كفارة عن ذنب لم يرتكبه.

ويشبه النصارى إلههم وقتذاك بصورة مستقذرة بصورة المرابي وهو يريد عوضاً على كل شيء، ونسى هؤلاء أن الله حين يعاقب لا يعاقب للمعاوضة أو لإرضاء نفسه، بل لكبح الشر وتطهير الذنب وعليه فإن جهنم أشبهت مستشفىً للمرضى بالأضغان والأحقاد والنفاق إلى غير ذلك من كبائر الآثام.

وقد فات الفكر النصراني وجود بدائل كثيرة مقبولة ومتوافقة مع سنن الله الماضية في البشر، وهي جميعاً أولى من اللجوء إلى صلب المسيح تكفيراً للخطيئة ووفاءً بسنة الانتقام والعدل بالمفهوم النصراني.، ومن هذه البدائل: التوبة، والمغفرة والعفو، ومنها العفو بصك غفران، ومنها الاكتفاء بعقوبة الأبوين على جريمتهما، وكل ذلك من سنن الله التي يقرها الكتاب المقدس.


التوبة من الذنب كفارة له :

فلئن كان ثمة تنازع بين الرحمة والعدل- كما يزعم النصارى - فإن من أهم مخارج المسألة التوبة التي ذكر الله في القرآن أن آدم صنعها، وهي باب عظيم من أبواب فضل الله، جعله للخاطئين. 

التوبة تغسل الذنب وتنقي القلب، فيكون الخاطئ التائب حبيباً إلى الله، فلم لا يقول النصارى بأن آدم تاب وقبلت توبته، لم يصرون على القصاص، ولم يصرون أنه " بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة " ( عبرانيين 9/22 ).

لقد تحدثت نصوص التوراة والإنجيل بإسهاب عن التوبة وقصصها قبول الله لها. 

فها هو المسيح يجلس مع العشارين والخطاة فيتذمر الفريسيون والكتبة لذلك قائلين: " هذا يقبل خطاة ويأكل معهم " ( لوقا 15/2 ) فأراهم المسيح حرصه على التوبة وفرحة الله بالتائب " وكلمهم بهذا المثل قائلاً: أي إنسان منكم له مائة خروف وأضاع واحداً منها، ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين في البرية ويذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده، وإذا وجده يضعه على منكبيه فرحاً ويأتي إلى بيته، ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم: افرحوا معي، لأني وجدت خروفي الضال. 

أقول لكم: إنه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب... " ( لوقا 15/3-7 )، وعليه فالتوبة مقبولة عند الله كوسيلة للخلاص من الذنب.

كما ضرب لهم مثلين آخرين بالابن الضال والدرهم الضائع ( انظر لوقا 15/8 - 32 ).

ولقد وعد الله التائبين بالقبول ففي حزقيال " فإذا رجع الشرير عن جميع خطاياه التي فعلها، وحفظ كل فرائضي وفعل حقاً وعدلاً، فحياة يحيا، لا يموت، كل معاصيه التي فعلها لا تذكر عليه، بره الذي عمل يحيا، هل مسرة أسر بموت الشرير" (حزقيال 18/21-23).

ويقول يوحنا المعمدان مخاطباً اليهود مذكراً إياهم بأهمية التوبة: " يا أولاد الأفاعي من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي، فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة، ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم لنا إبراهيم أباً " (متى 3/7 -9) فالتوبة هي الطريق وليس النسب كما ليس الفداء.

تقول التوراة: " فإذا تواضع شعبي الذين دعي اسمي عليهم وصلّوا وطلبوا وجهي ورجعوا عن طرقهم الردية فإنني أسمع من السماء " (الأيام (2) 7/14).

ولكن ورغم هذا كله يقول عوض سمعان: " فالتوبة مهما كان شأنها ليست بكافية للصفح عما مضى من خطايانا ".

إذاً لماذا أكدت النبوات عليها وعلى فضلها ومحبة الله لها، ولم أغلق هذا الباب في وجه آدم، وهو أولى الناس به لمعرفته بالله العظيم وجزاءه ورحمته، إضافة إلى شعوره بالذنب وأثره الجم عليه وهذا الذي ذكره الله عنه [ فعصى آدم ربه فغوى  ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى ] (طه: 121-122)


العفو والغفران للمذنبين :

ثم إنه ثمة مخرج آخر للجمع بين سنة الله في عقاب الظالمين وعفوه عنهم، ألا وهو سنته في العفو عنهم، فهو لا يتناقض مع العدل، إذ لن يسأل أحد ربه لماذا عفا عمن عفا عنه من المسيئين ؟ 

وقبل أن نتحدث عن العفو نلاحظ أن لمصطلح العدل عند النصارى مفهوم خاطئ، فالعدل هو عدم نقص شيء من أجر المحسنين، وعدم الزيادة في عقاب المسيء عما يستحق، فهو توفية الناس حقهم بلا نقص في الأجر، ولا زيادة في العقاب. 

وعليه فإخلاف الوعيد لا يتعارض مع العدل، بل هو كرم الله الذي منحه للمسيئين بعفوه وغفرانه. 

والعفو من الصفات الإلهية التي اتصف بها الرب وطلبها في عباده، وهو أولى بها لما فيها من كمال وحُسن، وقد عفا عن بني إسرائيل " رضيت يا رب على أرضك. أرجعت سبي يعقوب. غفرت إثم شعبك. سترت كل خطيتهم. سلاه حجزت كل رجزك.رجعت عن حمو غضبك". (مزمور 85/1-3).

ويقول بولس: " طوبى للذين غفرت آثامهم وسترت خطاياهم. طوبى للرجل الذي لا يحسب له الرب خطية" (رومية 4/7-8).

وقد علم المسيح تلاميذه خلق العفو، وضرب لهم مثلاً قصة العبد المديون والمدين (انظر متى 18/23 - 34 ).

وكان بطرس قد سأل المسيح: " يا رب كم مرة يخطئ إلى أخي وأنا أغفر له؟ هل إلى سبع مرات؟ قال له يسوع: بل إلى سبعين مرة " ( متى 18/21 - 22 ).

ومرة أخرى قال لهم: " أما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم وباركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم، لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السماوات، فإنه تشرق شمسه على الأشرار والصالحين، ويمطر على الأبرار والظالمين " ( متى 5/44 - 45 ).

ولم لا يكون العفو بصك غفران يمنحه الله لآدم، ويجنب المسيح ويلات الصلب وآلامه، أو يجعل للمسيح فدية عن الصلب كما جعل لإبراهيم فدية فدى بها ابنه إسماعيل.

وكذا فإن إصرار النصارى على أنه لا تكون مغفرة إلا بسفك دم (انظر عبرانيين 9/22) ترده نصوص أخرى منها ما جاء في متى " إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة، لأني لم آت لأدعو أبراراً، بل خطاة إلى التوبة " ( متى 9/13 ).

وفي التوراة أن الله قال لبني إسرائيل: " بغضت، كرهت أعيادكم، ولست ألتذّ باعتكافاتكم، إني إذا قدمتم لي محرقاتكم وتقدماتكم لا أرتضي، وذبائح السلامة من مسمناتكم لا ألتفت إليها " (عاموس 5/21 - 22 )، فليست الذبيحة الوسيلة الأقرب لرضوان الله، بل أفضل منها العمل الصالح.

لكن النصارى يمنعون أن يكون هناك عفو عن آدم وأبنائه، بل لابد من العقوبة المستحقة لهم. 


الاكتفاء بالعقوبة التي نالها الأبوان :

ذكر سفر التكوين أن الله توعد آدم بالموت إن هو أكل من الشجرة.

ثم بعد الموت عاقبه بقوله: " ملعونة الأرض بسببك، بالتعب تأكل منها كل أيام حياتك، وشوكاً وحسكاً تنبت لك، وتأكل عشب الحقل بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً، حتى تعود إلى الأرض التي أخذت منها، لأنك تراب وإلى تراب تعود ". فطرد آدم من الجنة ليعيش في الأرض ويكد فيها.

وكذلك فإن زوجه عوقبت " تكثيراً أكثر أتعاب حبلك، بالوجع تلدين أولاداً، وإلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك، وهو يسود عليك " ( التكوين 3/16-19).

ونلاحظ أن آدم أوعد بعقوبة الموت، لكنه بدلاً عن أن يموت وزوجه جزاء خطيئتهما وتنطفىء الفتنة والفساد والشر في المهد، بدلاً من ذلك كثّر نسلهما، فكان ذلك حياة لهما لا موتاً، وكان سبباً في زيادة الشر والفساد. 

لقد عوقب آدم وحواء إذاً، ونلحظ في العقوبة شدة متمثلة في لعن الأرض كلها والأتعاب الطويلة للرجال والنساء، ونلحظ أن ليس ثمة تناسباً بين الذنب والعقوبة، فقد كان يكفيهم الإخراج من الجنة. 

وقد بقيت هذه القصاصات من لدن آدم حتى جاء المسيح الفادي - ثم ماذا ؟ هل رفعت هذه العقوبات بموت المسيح، هل رفعت عن المؤمنين فقط أم أن شيئاً لم يتغير؟

وهذا هو الصحيح، فما زال الناس يموتون من لدن المسيح، يموت أبرارهم وفجارهم فلم يبطل حكم الموت فيهم - كما ذكر بولس -: " مخلصنا يسوع الذي أبطل الموت، وأنار الحياة والخلود " (تيموثاوس (2) 1/10 )، وقوله: " بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع " ( رومية 5/12 ). 

فالمسيح لم يبطل بصلبه ولا بدعوته أي موت سواء كان موتاً حقيقياً أو موتاً مجازياً، إذ مازال الناس في الخطيئة يتسربلون.

وأما الموت الحقيقي فليس في باب العقوبة في شيء، بل هو أمر قد كتب على بني آدم برهم وفاجرهم على السواء، قبل المسيح وبعده وإلى قيام الساعة، كما كتب الموت على الحيوان والنبات فما بالهم يموتون؟ وهل موتهم لخطأ جدهم وأصلهم الأول أم ماذا ؟!

ثم إن هناك من لا يملك النصارى دليلاً على موتهم، فنجوا من الموت من غير فداء المسيح، وذلك متمثل في أخنوخ وإيليا اللذين رفعا إلى السماء وهم أحياء كما في الأسفار المقدسة ( انظر تكوين 5/24، وملوك (2) 2/11، وعبرانيين 11/5 ).

وعليه نستطيع القول بأن ليس ثمة علاقة بين الموت وخطيئة آدم.

وكذلك فإن القصاصات الأخرى ما تزال قائمة فما زال الرجال يكدون ويتعبون، وما تزال النساء تتوجع في الولادة.... ويستوي في ذلك النصارى وغيرهم.

وقد يقول النصارى بأن بقاء هذه الأمور لم يعد من باب العقوبة، فقد افتدانا المسيح من لعنة الموت مثلاً وليس من الموت وكذلك بقية العقوبات، ولكن هذا يرد عليه هرب المسيح من الموت وطلبه للنجاة. فمم كان يفر إذن ؟

والعجب من إصرار النصارى بعد هذه العقوبات على أن الذنب مستمر، وأنه لابد من فادٍ بعد هذه العقوبات.

ويزداد العجب لنسبة النصارى الغائلة لله عز وجل والغضب المتواصل بسبب ذنب آدم طوال قرون عدة، ولنا أن نسأل كيف جهل الأنبياء ذلك فلم يذكروه في كتبهم كما لم يذكره المسيح ولم يعرفه تلاميذه من بعده حتى جاء به بولس وآباء الكنيسة فكشفوا ما غاب عن الأنبياء والمرسلين.


مسئولية الإنسان عن عمله :

ومما يبطل نظرية وراثة الذنب أيضاً النصوص التي تحمل كل إنسان مسئولية عمله.

وقد تعاقب الأنبياء على التذكير بهذا المعتقد في نصوص كثيرة ذكرتها التوراة والأناجيل.

ومنها ما جاء في التوراة " وكلم الرب موسى وهارون قائلاً: افترزا من بين هذه الجماعة فاني أفنيهم في لحظة. فخرّا على وجهيهما وقالا: اللهمّ اله أرواح جميع البشر، هل يخطئ رجل واحد فتسخط على كل الجماعة " (العدد 26/23)، واستجاب له فعذب بني قورح فقط.

وجاء في سفر المزامير: " الأخ لن يفدي الإنسان فداء، ولا يعطي الله كفارة عنه " ( مزمور 49/7 ).

وأيضاً في التوراة: " لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته " ( أيام (2) 25/4 ).

وأيضاً يقول المسيح: " فإن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله " ( متى 16/27 ).

وهو عين كلام المسيح: " كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حساباً يوم الدين، لأنك بكلامك تبرر، وبكلامك تدان " ( متى 12/36 ).

وقد ورد إثبات مسئولية الإنسان عن عمله في كلام بولس الذي ابتدع معتقد وراثة الذنب، ومنها قوله : " الذي سيجازي كل واحد حسب أعماله " ( رومية 2/6 ).


من الفادي ؟

ورغم هذه العقوبات والمخارج فإن النصارى يقولون بلزوم الفداء والقصاص، فلم لا يكون القصاص في آدم وحواء فيحييهما الله ويصلبهما، أو يصلب بدلاً منهما شيطاناً أو سوى ذلك فإن ذلك، أعدل من صلب المسيح البريء.

يجيب النصارى بأنه لابد في الكفارة أن تكون شيئاً يعدل البشر جميعاً من غير أن يحمل خطيئتهم الموروثة، وهذه الشروط لا تتوافر في آدم وغيره، بل هي لا تتوفر إلا في المسيح الذي تجسد وتأنس من أجل هذه المهمة العظيمة فكان أوان خلاصنا ورحمة الله بنا كما قال لوقا: " لأن ابن الإنسان قد جاء، لكي يصلب ويخلص ما قد هلك " ( لوقا 19/10 ) و " لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، كي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية، ولأنه لم يرسل الله ابنه إلى العالم ليدين العالم، بل ليخلص " ( يوحنا 3/16 - 17 )، فالمسيح يتميز عن سائر البشر بأنه ولد طاهراً من إصر الخطيئة، ولم يصنعها طوال حياته، فهو وحده الذي يمكن أن يصير فادياً وأن يقبل به الفداء، وكما يقول بطرس: " عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى: بفضة أو ذهب، من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء، بل بدم كريم كما من حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عيْب، ولا دنس دم: المسيح " (بطرس (1) 1/18 - 19).

لكن المسيح لا يمتاز هنا عن كثيرين من الأبرار والمؤمنين الذين لم يفعلوا خطيئة ولا ذنباً، " كل من هو مولود من الله لا يفعل خطية " (يوحنا 3/9)، ولا يخفى أن كل المؤمنين مولودون من الله " وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا : أولاد الله. أي المؤمنين باسمه" (يوحنا 1/12). زمهم أيضاً أن يجوز طهارة كل أحد بالتعميد من غير حاجة لخلاص وفداء.

ثم المتأمل في نصوص العهد الجديد يراها تنسب للمسيح – وحاشاه – العديد من الذنوب والآثام التي تجعله أحد الخاطئين فلا يصلح حينئذ لتحقيق الخلاص لحاجته هو إلى من يخلصه، فالمسيح كما تذكر الأسفار الإنجيلية سبّاب وشريب خمر، مستوجب لدخول جهنم، ومحروم من دخول الملكوت.

فقد اتهمه متى بشرب الخمر "جاء ابن الإنسان يأكل ويشرب. فيقولون: هوذا إنسان أكول وشريب خمر. محب للعشارين والخطاة" (متى 11/9).

فيما نسبت إليه الأناجيل الكثير من السباب والشتائم كما في قوله لتلميذيه: " أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان بجميع ما تكلم به الأنبياء" ( لوقا 24/25)، وقوله لبطرس : " اذهب عني يا شيطان " ( متى 16/23 )، وكذا شتم الأنبياء وتشبيههم باللصوص في قوله: " قال لهم يسوع أيضاً: الحق الحق أقول لكم: إني أنا باب الخراف. جميع الذين أتوا قبلي هم سراق ولصوص" (يوحنا 10/7-8).

وهذا السباب وغيره يستحق فاعله، بل فاعل ما هو أقل منه نار جهنم، وذلك حسب العهد الجديد، يقول متى: " ومن قال: يا أحمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم" (متى 5/23)، وقال بولس متوعداً الذين يشتمون والذين يشربون الخمر بالحرمان من دخول الجنة، حيث يقول: " ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله" (كورنثوس (1) 6/10) فمن استحق النار – وحاشاه – هل يصلح ليفدي البشرية كلها ؟

وعلى كلٍ فالمصلوب هو ابن الإنسان، وليس ابن الله، فالثمن دون الغرض الذي يدفع له، كيف لإنسان أن يعدل البشرية كلها بدمه ؟

كما يؤكد المسلمون أن صلب المسيح البريء نيابة عن المذنب آدم وأبنائه حاملي الإثم ووارثيه نوع من الظلم لا تقره الشرائع باختلاف أنواعها، ولو عرضت قضية المسيح على أي محكمة بشرية لصدر في دقيقتين حكم ببراءته. فكيف رضي النصارى أن ينسبوا الله عز وجل أن يرضى عن مثل هذا الظلم فيصلب البريء بذنب المذنب، وهو قادر على العفو والمغفرة.

ويجيب النصارى بأن ليس في الأمر ظلم، وذلك أن المسيح تطوع بالقيام بهذه المهمة، بل إن نزول لاهوته من السماء وتأنسه كان لتحقيق هذه المهمة العظيمة المتمثلة بخلاص الناس من الإثم والخطيئة، وهذا القول مردود من وجوه عدة. 

- منها أن المسيح لا يحق له أن يرضى عن مثل هذا الصنيع فهذا من الانتحار لا الفداء. فقاطع يده مذنب مع أن ذلك برضاه. 

- ومنها أن المسيح صدرت منه تصرفات كثيرة تدل على هروبه وكراهيته للموت، ولو كان قد جاء لهذه المهمة فلم هرب منها مراراً، وصدر عنه طبيعة ما يشعر بجهله بهذه المهمة. 

فقد هرب المسيح من طالبيه مراراً ( انظر يوحنا 11/53 ).

ولما رأى إصرارهم على قتله قال: " بل ينبغي أن أسير اليوم وما يليه، لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك بني خارجاً عن أورشليم " ( لوقا 13/33 ).

ولما أحس بالمؤامرة أمر تلاميذه أن يشتروا سيوفاً ليدفعوا بها عنه ( انظر لوقا 22/36 - 38).

ثم هرب إلى البستان وصلى طويلاً وحزن واكتئب وتصبب عرقه وهو يطلب من الله " إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس " ( متى 26/39 ).

ثم لما وضع على الصليب صرخ " إيلي إيلي، لم شبقتني، أي: إلهي إلهي، لماذا تركتني؟ " ( متى 27/46 ).

والنص الأخير اعتبرته دراسة صموئيل ريماروس ( ت 1778م ) حجة أساس في نتائجه التي توصل إليها بعد دراسته الموسعة فاعتبره دالاً على أن المسيح لم يخطر بباله أنه سيصلب خلافاً لما تقوله الأناجيل.

- ومنها أن المسيح لم يخبر عن هذه المهمة أحداً من تلاميذه، وأن أحداً منهم لم يعرف شيئاً عن ذلك، كما لم تخبر به النبوات على جلالة الحدث وأهميته، ثم إنه قال قبيل الصلب والفداء المفترض: " أنا مجدتك على الأرض، العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته " ( يوحنا 17/5 )، فقد أكمل عمله على الأرض قبل الصلب.


لم أُرسل المسيح ؟ 

يحصر النصارى مهمة المسيح المتجسد بالصلب ليحصل الفداء والخلاص الذي قاله يوحنا: "هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية " (يوحنا 3/16 ). 

وهو " الذي لم يشفق على ابنه، بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين " ( رومية 8/32 ). 

ونص يوحنا قول مهم في بيان مهمة المسيح، لكن أحداً لم يذكره غير يوحنا، فإما أن يكون القول من عنده كذباً وزوراً، وإما أن نقول بأن الإنجيليين الثلاثة فرطوا أيما تفريط، فتخرم الثقة بهم، وإما أن تكون الفقرة رأياً ليوحنا وأتباعه ولا تصح عقيدة.

ويكذب هذا النص المهمات التي أطبقت على ذكرها الأناجيل، فمن لدن بعثته ذكر مهمة تذكير الناس بالقيامة والحساب وبعثة النبي الخاتم " قد تم الزمان واقترب ملكوت الله فتوبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل " ( مرقس 1/14 ).

واستمر في دعوته قائلاً: " إنه ينبغي لي أن أُبشر المدن الأخر أيضاً بملكوت الله، لأني لهذا قد أُرسلت " ( لوقا 4/43 ). 

ومن مهماته إتمام الناموس، لذا تجده يقول: " لا تظنوا أني أتيت لأنقض الناموس، أو الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض، بل لأكمل " ( متى 5/17 ).

وأعظم مهماته عليه السلام الدعوة لتوحيد الله " وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. أنا مجدتك على الأرض، العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل، قد أكملته " ( متى 17/3 - 4 ).

ونص يوحنا السالف معارض أيضاً بسؤال المسيح الله أن يجيز عنه كأس الصلب، فلو كانت تلك مهمته لما جاز سؤاله بإجازة الكأس عنه.

وأما نص بولس فهو لا يشعر برضا المسيح، بل ناطق بظلم لا يصح أن ينسب لله، ويرد عليه ما يرد على نص يوحنا. 

ويزعم نص يوحنا أن محبة الله للبشرية هي سبب صلب المسيح فداء عن العالمين. فماذا عن محبة الله للمسيح الذي لم يشفق عليه، وأسلمه لأشنع قتلة وإهانة. أفما كان له نصيب في هذا الحب ؟ ولم يصر النصارى على الحب الممزوج بالدماء ؟ هل أرسل الله خالق الكون العظيم ابنه الوحيد إلى هذه البشرية التي لا تساوي في مجموعها كوكباً من الكواكب المتناهية في الصغر، لكي يعاني موتاً وحشياً على الصليب لترضية النقمة الإلهية - المزعومة -على البشر، ولكي يستطيع أن يغفر للبشرية ذنبها، على شرط أن تعلن البشرية اعترافها بهذا العمل الهمجي ؟ هل هذا ما يريد منا النصارى تصوره !

ثم إن كان خطأ آدم قد احتاج لتجسد إله وصلبه من أجل أن يغفر، فكم تحتاج معاصي بنيه من آلهة تصلب ؟ إن جريمة قتل المسيح التي يدعيها النصارى أعظم وأكبر من معصية آدم، وأعظم منها ما نسبه القوم لأنبيائهم من القبائح التي لا تصدر إلا عن حثالة البشر.

يقول فولتير: " إذا كانت المسيحية تعتبرنا خطاة حتى قبل أن نولد، وتجعل من خطيئة آدم سجناً للبريء والمذنب. فما ذنب المسيح كي يصلب أو يقتل ؟ وكيف يتم الخلاص من خطيئة بارتكاب خطيئة أكبر؟ ".

ولنا أن نتساءل لم كان طريق الخلاص عبر إهلاك اليهود وتسليط الشيطان عليهم وإغراء العداوة بين اليهود والنصارى قروناً طويلة. 

إن الحكمة تفرض أن يكون الفداء بأن يطلب المسيح من تلاميذه أن يقتلوه، ويجنب اليهود معثرة الشيطان، ويقع الفداء.


من الذي خلص بصلب المسيح ؟ 

وقد حار علماؤنا في فهم نصوص الفداء المتناقضة، كما حاروا في فهم ما يريده النصارى من الغفران، هل الغفران خاص بالنصارى أم أنه عام لكل البشر، وهل هو خاص بذنب آدم الموروث أم أنه عام في جميع الخطايا ؟ 

كما تبقى في ذمة النصارى أسئلة تحير الإجابة عنها إن كان من إجابة. 

منها: لماذا تأخر صلب المسيح طوال هذه القرون ؟ هل كان ثمة حيرة في البحث عن الحل فكان سبباً في التأخير. لماذا لم يصلب المسيح بعد ذنب آدم مباشرة ؟ أو لماذا لم يتأخر الصلب إلى نهاية الدنيا بعد أن يذنب جميع الناس ليكون الصلب تكفيراً لذنوب هؤلاء جميعاً.

ثم ما هو مصير أولئك الذين ماتوا قبل الصلب، ماتوا وقد تسربلوا بالخطيئة أين كان مصيرهم إلى أن جاء المسيح فخلصهم ؟ لماذا تأخر خلاصهم.

والسؤال الأهم تحديد من الذين يشملهم الخلاص ؟ هل هو لكل الناس أم للمؤمنين فقط ؟ وهل هو خلاص من جميع الخطايا أم من خطيئة آدم؟ 

لعل الإجابة عن هذين السؤالين من أصعب النقاط التي تواجه الفكر المسيحي، فالكنيسة تقول: " آمنوا بأن المسيح صلب لخلاصكم فتخلصون، لأن صلبه فداء لكل خطايا البشر وتكفير لها".

ولنتأمل في إجابة النصارى على هذه الأسئلة التي طرحناها.

يقول أوغسطينوس بأن الإنسان وارث للخطيئة، غير مفدي إلا إذا آمن بالمسيح، ودلالة الإيمان التعميد، فمن عمد فدي ونجا، ومن لم يُعمد لا ينجو ولو كان طفلاً، فإن الأطفال الذين ماتوا قبل التعميد يقول عنهم أكونياس: " سوف لا يتمتعون برؤية ملكوت الرب ". 

ولا ندري كيف يبرر أوغسطينوس تعذيب هؤلاء الأطفال وحرمانهم من الملكوت، لا بذنب أذنبوه، بل خطيئة أورثوها من غير حول منهم ولا قوة، ثم قصر آباءهم فلم يعمدوهم. 

وأما الذين ماتوا قبل المسيح فإن أوغسطينوس يرى بأنهم أيضاً لا ينجون إلا بالإيمان بالمسيح. 

ولم يبين أوغسطينوس كيف يتسنى لهؤلاء الإيمان بالمسيح وقد ماتوا، ولعله أراد ما قاله بطرس عن أن المسيح " ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن، إذ عصت قديماً، حين كانت أناة الله تنتظر مرة في أيام نوح..." ( بطرس (1) 3/19 )، ومراده ما يقوله النصارى بدخول المسيح إلى الجحيم وإخراجه أرواح الناجين من الجحيم. 


هل لغير الإسرائيليين خلاص ؟ 

إن المتأمل في سيرة المسيح وأقواله يرى بوضوح أن دعوة المسيح كانت لبني إسرائيل، وأنه نهى تلاميذه عن دعوة غيرهم، وعليه فالخلاص أيضاً يجب أن يكون خاصاً بهم، وهو ما نلمسه في قصة المرأة الكنعانية التي قالت له: " ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود. ابنتي مجنونة جداً، فلم يجبها بكلمة واحدة، فتقدم إليه تلاميذه، وطلبوا إليه قائلين: اصرفها لأنها تصيح وراءنا، فأجاب وقال: لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة، فأتت وسجدت له قائلة: يا سيد أعني، فأجاب وقال: ليس حسناً أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب. 

فقالت: نعم يا سيد، والكلاب تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة أربابها. حينئذ أجاب يسوع وقال لها: يا امرأة عظيم إيمانك، وليكن لك كما تريدين، فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة "( متى 15/22 - 28 ) فالمسيح لم يقم بشفاء ابنة المرأة الكنعانية وهو قادر عليه، فكيف يقوم بالفداء عن البشرية جمعاء ؟ 

ويوضح عبد الأحد داود - في كتابه الإنجيل والصليب - هذا المعنى بقوله: " فها أنذا أقول لهؤلاء المسيحيين الذين يبلغ عددهم الملايين وهم ليسوا من الإسرائيليين: انظروا، إن مسيحكم لم يعرفكم قطعاً ولم ينقل عنه أنه قال عنكم حرفاً واحداً، بل إنه سمى غير الإسرائيليين كلاباً …. أتعلمون ماذا أنتم حسب شريعة موسى ؟ إن الذين لم يختتنوا إنما يعدون ملوثين (نجساً) ".

ويقول أيضاً في تعليقه على قصة المرأة: " المسيح لم يكن ليفدي أحداً بحياته، بل لم يكن يسمح بتقديم قلامة من أظفاره هدية للعالم، فضلاً عن أنه لم يتعهد للروس والإنجليز والأمريكيين بالنجاة، لأنه لم يعرفهم...".

فكما كانت رسالته خاصة في بني إسرائيل، فإن خلاصه خاص ببني إسرائيل بدليل اشتراطهم الإيمان به لحصول الخلاص، وهو أمر لا دليل عليه حيث أن صلب المسيح وموته لا علاقة له بإيمان هؤلاء أو كفرهم، فالصلب قد تم من أجل الخطايا برمتها كما ذكرت النصوص ذلك غير مرة (انظر يوحنا 3/16 - 17، ويوحنا (1) 2/2.. ) 

والإصرار على نجاة المؤمنين فقط يجعل تجسد الإله نوعاً من العبث، فهو لم يؤد الدور الذي بعث من أجله، إذ عدد المؤمنين بمسألة الفداء أقل بكثير من المنكرين.

ويرد هنا سؤال: ما معنى قول بولس وهو يخاطب نصارى أهل كورنثوس فيقول: " إنه يتضايق لأجل خلاصهم " ( كورنثوس (2) 1/6 )، والمفروض أنهم قد خلصوا ونجوا فمم يخاف بولس عليهم ؟


الدينونة دليل بطلان عقيدة الخلاص :

وتتحدث النصوص المقدسة عند النصارى عن الدينونة والجزاء الأخروي الذي يصير إليه العصاة والمذنبون من النصارى وغيرهم، وهو مبطل لمعتقدات كافة الفرق النصرانية في الفداء.

فالنصارى يتحدثون في أناجيلهم عن الدينونة التي يعطيها الله يومئذ للمسيح، ففي يوحنا " وقد أعطاه السلطان لأن يدين، لأنه ابن إنسان " ( يوحنا 5/27 ).

كما تتحدث النصوص المقدسة أيضاً عن وعيد في النار لبعض أبناء البشر، فدل ذلك على أنهم غير ناجين " متى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة والقديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده... ثم يقول أيضاً للذين عن اليسار: اذهبوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وملائكته.. " ( متى 25/31 - 42 ).

ومثله قوله: " يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته فيجمعون في ملكوته جميع المعاثر، وفاعلي الإثم، ويطرحونهم في أتون النار " ( متى 13/41-42 ).
ومثله أيضاً قول متى: " وأما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي " ( متى 12/32 ).

ومثله تهديد يوحنا المعمدان لبني إسرائيل من الاتكال على النسب من غير توبة وعمل صالح، إذ يقول: " يا أولاد الأفاعي من أراكم أن تهربوا من الغضب الآتي، فاصنعوا أثماراً تليق بالتوبة، ولا تفتكروا أن تقولوا في أنفسكم: لنا إبراهيم أباً " ( متى 3/7 - 9 ).

ويقول المسيح لهم: " أيها الحيات أولاد الأفاعي كيف تهربون من دينونة جهنم " ( متى 23/33 )، فلم يحدثهم عن الفداء الذي سيخلصون به من الدينونة.

بل توعدهم بجهنم فقال أيضاً: " خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك، ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم " (متى 5/29). 

وفي التوراة: " أليس ذلك مكنوزاً عندي، ومختوماً عليه في خزائني: لي النقمة والجزاء في وقت تزل أقدامهم " ( التثنية 32/34 ).

ومثله ما جاء في سفر حزقيال حيث توعد الله الذي لا يتوبون من بني إسرائيل أو غيرهم فقال: " توبوا، وارجعوا عن أصنامكم وعن كل رجاساتكم... لأن كل إنسان من بيت إسرائيل أو من الغرباء... إذا ارتد عني... أجعل وجهي ضد ذلك الإنسان، وأجعله آية ومثلاً واستأصله "( حزقيال 14/6 - 8 ).

وقد خاطب المسيح تلاميذه: " فإني أقول لكم: إنكم أن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات.. وأما أنا فأقول لكم أن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً، يكون مستوجب الحكم، ومن قال لأخيه: رقا، يكون مستوجب المجمع، ومن قال: يا أحمق، يكون مستوجب نار جهنم" (متى 5/20-23).

فلو كان الناس كلهم ينجون بالفداء كما قال البرتستانت، لما كان لهذه النصوص معنى.

ثم إن كان الفداء عاماً لكل البشر ولكل الخطايا، فإن هذا الفداء يشمل الإباحيين الذين يرتكبون الموبقات ويملؤون الأرض بالفساد، وتكون عقيدة الفداء دعوة للتحلل والفساد باسم الدين. 

ثم القول بفداء الجميع يجعل ضمن الناجين أعداء الأنبياء كفرعون وقارون واليهود الذي تآمروا على المسيح، كما يشمل يهوذا فلماذا تركه المسيح ينتحر؟ ولماذا لم يخبره بأن خلاصه قريب جداً، وأن لا داعي للانتحار.


نقض الناموس :

إن أبرز ما يلحظه الدارس لعقيدة الفداء اقترانها ببولس منذ نشأتها، وقد أراد بولس منها أن تكون ذريعة لإلغاء الشريعة والناموس، حيث جعل الخلاص بالإيمان فقط من غير حاجة للعمل الصالح، فأضحى الفداء ليس مجرد خلاص من الذنوب، بل هو خلاص حتى من العمل الصالح.

وقد أكثر بولس من التجريح للشريعة الموسوية ومن ذلك قوله: " فإنه يصير إبطال الوصية السابقة من أجل ضعفها وعدم نفعها، إذ الناموس لم يكمل شيئاً، ولكن يصير إدخال رجاء أفضل به نقترب إلى الله " ( عبرانيين 7/18 - 19 ) 

ويقول عن الناموس أيضاً: " وأما ما عتق وشاخ فهو قريب من الاضمحلال " ( عبرانيين 8/13 ).

ويقول عنه: " فإنه لو كان ذلك الأول بلا عيب لما طلبت موضع لثانٍ " ( عبرانيين 8/7 ) 

ويتجنى بولس على شريعة الله فيعتبرها سبباً للخطيئة فيقول: " لم أعرف خطيئة إلا بالناموس، فإني لم أعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس: لا تشته... لأن بدون الناموس الخطيئة ميتة.. لما جاءت الوصية عاشت الخطيئة فمت أنا " ( رومية 7/7 - 9 ).

ويسمى الشريعة لعنة فيقول: " المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس " ( غلاطية 3/13 ) 

وقد سماه لعنة لأنه بسبب اللعنة عند عدم الامتثال لأوامره " لأن جميع الذين هم من أعمال الناموس هم تحت لعنة، لأنه مكتوب: ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب الناموس ليعمل به، ولكن أن ليس أحد يتبرر بالناموس عند الله " ( غلاطية 3/10 - 11 ).

ويعلن عن عدم الحاجة إليه بعد صلب المسيح فيقول: " قد كان الناموس مؤدبنا إلى المسيح لكي نتبرر بالإيمان، ولكن بعد ما جاء الإيمان لسنا بعد تحت مؤدب " ( غلاطية 3/24 - 25 ).

ويؤكد إبطال الناموس فيقول: " سلامنا الذي جعل الاثنين واحد... مبطلاً بجسده ناموس الوصايا " ( أفسس 2/14-5 ).

ويقول: " الإنسان لا يتبرر بأعمال الناموس، بل بإيمان يسوع، لأنه بأعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما " ( غلاطية 2/16 ) 

وهؤلاء الذين يصرون على العمل بالناموس يسيئون للمسيح " قد تبطلتم عن المسيح أيها الذين تتبررون بالناموس " ( غلاطية 5/4 ) لأنه " إن كان بالناموس بر فالمسيح إذا مات بلا سبب " (غلاطية 2/21 )، " أبناموس الأعمال، كلا بل بناموس الإيمان إذا نحسب أن الإنسان يتبرر بالإيمان بدون أعمال الناموس " ( رومية 3/27-28 ).

وجعل بولس الإيمان سبيلاً للبر والنجاة كافياً عن الناموس والأعمال التي عملها اليهود ولم يحصلوا بها على البر " إن الأمم الذين لم يسعوا في أثر البر أدركوا البر، البر الذي بالإيمان، ولكن إسرائيل وهو يسعى في أثر ناموس البر لم يدرك ناموس البر، لأنه فعل ذلك ليس بالإيمان، بل كأنه بأعمال الناموس، فإنهم اصطدموا بحجر الصدمة " ( رومية 9/30 - 31 ). 

ويقول أيضاً: " الذي خلصنا ودعانا دعوة مقدسة لا بمقتضى أعمالنا، بل بمقتضى القصد والنعمة التي أعطيت لنا في المسيح يسوع الذي أبطل الموت، وأنار الحياة والخلود " ( تيموثاوس (2) 1/9 - 10 ).

ويواصل: " ظهر لطف فخلصنا الله وإحسانه، لا بأعمال في بر عملناها نحن، بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس " ( تيطس 3/4 - 5 ).

ولذلك فإن بولس يعلن إباحته لكل المحرمات من الأطعمة مخالفاً التوراة وأحكامها ( انظر التثنية 14/1-24)، فيقول: " أنا عالم ومتيقن في الرب يسوع أن لاشيء نجس في حد ذاته، ولكنه يكون نجساً لمن يعتبره نجساً "( رومية 14/14 )، ويقول: " كل شيء طاهر للأطهار، وما من شيء طاهر للأنجاس" (تيطس 1/ 15 )، " لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة، ولا يرفض شيء إذا أخذ مع الشكر" ( تيموثاوس (1) 4/4 ). 

وهكذا وفي نصوص كثيرة أكد بولس أن لا فائدة من العمل الصلح والشريعة في تحصيل النجاة، وأن البر إنما يتحقق بالإيمان وحده، وقد كان لهذه النصوص صدىً كبيراً في النصرانية ونظرتها للشريعة. 

فيقول لوثر أحد مؤسسي المذهب البروتستانتي " إن الإنجيل لا يطلب منا الأعمال لأجل تبريرنا، بل بعكس ذلك، إنه يرفض أعمالنا.... إنه لكي تظهر فينا قوة التبرير يلزم أن تعظم آثامنا جداً، وأن تكثر عددها ". 

ويقول في تعليقه على يوحنا 3/16: " أما أنا فأقول لكم إذا كان الطريق المؤدي إلى السماء ضيقاً وجب على من رام الدخول فيه أن يكون نحيلاً رقيقاً... فإذا ما سرت فيه حاملاً أعدالاً مملوءة أعمالاً صالحة، فدونك أن تلقيها عنك قبل دخولك فيه، وإلا لامتنع عليك الدخول بالباب الضيق.. إن الذين نراهم حاملين الأعمال الصالحة هم أشبه بالسلاحف، فإنهم أجانب عن الكتاب المقدس. وأصحاب القديس يعقوب الرسول فمثل هؤلاء لا يدخلون أبداً ".

ويقول: " إن السيد المسيح كي يعتق الإنسان من حفظ الشريعة الإلهية قد تممها هو بنفسه باسمه، ولا يبقى على الإنسان بعد ذلك إلا أن يتخذ لنفسه، وينسب إلى ذاته تتميم هذه الشريعة بواسطة الإيمان، ونتيجة هذا التعليم هو أن لا لزوم لحفظ الشريعة، ولا للأعمال الصالحة ".

ويقول ميلا نكتون في كتابه " الأماكن اللاهوتية ": " إن كنت سارقاً أو زانياً أو فاسقاً لا تهتم بذلك، عليك فقط أن لا تنسى أن الله هو شيخ كثير الطيبة، وأنه قد سبق وغفر لك خطاياك قبل أن تخطئ بزمن مديد ".

ويقول القس لبيب ميخائيل: " الأعمال الصالحة حينما تؤدى بقصد الخلاص من عقاب الخطيئة تعتبر إهانة كبرى لذات الله، إذ أنها دليل على اعتقاد من يقوم بها، بأن في قدرته إزالة الإساءة التي أحدثتها الخطيئة في قلب الله عن طريق عمل الصالحات... وكأن قلب الله لا يتحرك بالحنان إلا بأعمال الإنسان، وياله من فكر شرير ومهيمن "، وهذا ما قاله بولس " الإنسان لا يتبرر بأعمال الناموس.. لأنه بأعمال الناموس لا يتبرر جسد ما.. لأنه إن كان الناموس بر، فالمسيح إذاً مات بلا سبب " ( غلاطية 2/16 - 21 ).

وهكذا كانت عقيدة الخلاص البولسية سبيلاً لإلغاء الشريعة والتحلل من التزاماتها.


الخلاص والأعمال عند المسيح وتلاميذه :

وإذا كان بولس ولوثر ومن بعده لا يريان للأعمال والناموس فضلاً في تبرير الإنسان وفدائه فإن ثمة نصوص كثيرة تشهد بغرابة هذه الفكرة، وأن الأعمال هي الطريق إلى ملكوت الله. 

ومن ذلك أن المسيح لم يذكر شيئاً عن الخلاص بغير عمل في نصائحه لأتباعه فقد جاءه رجل: " وقال له: أيها المعلم الصالح: أية صلاح أعمل لتكون لي الحياة الأبدية ؟ 

فقال له: لماذا تدعوني صالحاً، ليس أحد صالح إلا واحد وهو الله، ولكن إن أردت أن تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا. قال له أية الوصايا ؟ فقال يسوع: لا تقتل. لا تزن. لا تسرق. لا تشهد بالزور... " ( متى 19/16 - 20 ) 

فلم يطلب منه المسيح الإيمان فقط، بل طالبه بالعمل بما جاء في وصايا موسى عليه السلام (انظر الخروج 20/1 - 7 ).

وفي مرة أخرى قال لهم المسيح: " فإني أقول لكم: إن لم يزد بِركم على الكتبة والفريسيين، فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات " ( متى 5/20 ).

ويشرح النص العلامة ديدات: " أي لا جنة لكم حتى تكونوا أفضل من اليهود. وكيف تكونون أفضل من اليهود، وأنتم لا تتبعون الناموس والوصايا ؟ ".

وفي موضع آخر يقول ينبه إلى أهمية الكلام وخطره، فيقول: " أقول لكم: إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلم بها الناس سوف يعطون عنها حساباً يوم الدين، لأنك بكلامك تتبرر، وبكلامك تدان" (متى 13/36-37).

وأكد المسيح على أهمية العمل الصالح والبر، فقال للتلاميذ: " ليس كل من يقول: لي يا رب يا رب، يدخل ملكوت السموات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات، كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يا رب يا رب، أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك أخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة، فحينئذ أصرّح لهم: إني لم أعرفكم قط. اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم" (متى 7/20-21).

وضرب بعده لتلاميذه مثلاً بيّن فيه حال العامل بالناموس فقال لهم: " لماذا تدعونني يا رب يا رب. وأنتم لا تفعلون ما أقوله، كل من يأتي إلي، ويسمع كلامي، ويعمل به، أريكم من يشبه ؟ 

يشبه إنساناً بنى بيتاً وحفر وعمق، ووضع الأساس على الصخر، فلما حدث سيل صدم النهر ذلك البيت، فلم يقدر أن يزعزعه لأنه كان مؤسساً على الصخر. 

وأما الذي يسمع ولا يعمل فيشبه إنساناً بنى بيته على الأرض ومن دون أساس، فصدمه النهر حالاً، وكان خراب ذلك البيت عظيماً " ( لوقا 6/46 - 49 ). 

ويلاحظ أدولف هرنك أن رسائل التلاميذ خلت من معتقد الخلاص بالفداء، بل إنها جعلت الخلاص بالأعمال كما جاء في رسالة يعقوب " ما المنفعة يا إخوتي إن قال أحد:إنّ له إيماناً، ولكن ليس له أعمال. هل يقدر الإيمان أن يخلصه ؟ " الإيمان أيضاً إن لم يكن له أعمال ميت في ذاته.. الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت " ( يعقوب 2/14 – 20 ).

ويقول: " كونوا عاملين بالكلمة، لا سامعين فقط خادعين نفوسكم " ( يعقوب 1/22 )، ويقول: " الديانة الطاهرة النقية عند الله الآب هي هذه: افتقاد اليتامى والأرامل في ضيقتهم، وحفظ الإنسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم "( يعقوب 1/27 ) ومثل هذا كثير في أقوال المسيح والحواريين. 

والعجب أن بولس نفسه الذي أعلن نقض الناموس وعدم فائدة الأعمال، وأن الخلاص إنما يكون بالإيمان، هو ذاته أكد على أهمية العمل الصالح في مناسبات أخرى منها قوله " إن الذي يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضاً... فلا تفشل في عمل الخير لأننا سنحصده في وقته " ( غلاطية 6/7).

ويقول: " بل الذين يعملون بالناموس هم يبررون " ( رومية 2/13 ). 

ومنها قوله: " ليس الختان شيئاً وليست الغرلة شيئاً، بل حفظ وصايا الله " ( كورنثوس (1) 7/19 ).

وفي رسالته لتيموثاوس يقول بولس: " أوصي الأغنياء... وأن يصنعوا صلاحاً، وأن يكونوا أغنياء في أعمال صالحة وأن يكونوا أسخياء في العطاء، كرماء في التوزيع، مدخرين لأنفسهم أساساً حسناً للمستقبل، لكي يمسكوا بالحياة الأبدية " ( تيموثاوس (1) 6/17 - 19 ).

ويقول: " كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته حسب تعبه" (كورنثوس (1) 3/8).

وأخيراً فإن بولس بتنقصه السالف للناموس وإبطاله له مستحق للوعيد الشديد الذي جعله المسيح لمثل هذا الفعل وذلك بقوله: " لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء، ما جئت لأنقض، بل لأكمل، فإني الحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول السماء والأرض لا يزول حرف واحد، أو نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل، فمن نقض إحدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى، وعلم الناس هكذا يدعى: أصغر في ملكوت السماوات " ( متى 5/17 - 19 ).

وفي شأن الناموس وتعظيمه قال المسيح: " زوال السماء والأرض أيسر من أن تسقط نقطة واحدة من الناموس " ( لوقا 16/17 ).

وجاء في سفر التثنية " ملعون من لا يقيم كلمات هذا الناموس ليعمل بها " ( التثنية 27/26 ).


 ياريت رد على كل سطر لو تقدرى مش تجيبى حد يردلك  واهلا بكل الاخوة الى يقدرو يردو
__________________
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
وان عيسى ابن مريم رسول من عند الله 

​


----------



## *S.O.G* (24 يناير 2007)

*هيهااات هيهااات!!!
كمان خروج للمسيحيات في موضوع زي ده؟؟؟
الله يعيننا!*


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 يناير 2007)

شوف يا حج the fog
كدا بينتلى انت غلبان قوى 
بجد صعبان عليا
انت وكل اخوات المغيبين زيك كدا
بجد حالكم يصعب على اليهود كمان
ربنا يشيل الغشاوه اللى على عنيكم ويرشدكم​


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> *هيهااات هيهااات!!!
> كمان خروج للمسيحيات في موضوع زي ده؟؟؟
> الله يعيننا!*




هيترجمو على مزجهم ويقلفو بقا
هنقول ايه​


----------



## coptic hero (24 يناير 2007)

انظر ايها الكافر المحمدى اسلوب الكوبى بيست بتاع شيوخك الموقرين ما ينفعش هنا تعالى لو تحب فى موضوع جديد اكتب سؤالك وتستنى زى الشاطر وابنعمه المسيح هانوريك اللى عمرك ما شفته ومش هاتقدر تغمض عينيك وانا منتظرك فى اى وقت اكتب الموضوع وانا هاعرفك جهلك بكل ما تؤمن به


----------



## lovebjw (25 يناير 2007)

السلامو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذ فوج بعد الاضافة اللى حضرتك كاتبها دى 
تقدر تقولنا حضرتك داخل الجنة ازاى على اساس 
سيبك من النصارى الكفرة فى وجه نظرك 
حضرتك انا مستعد اجبيلك ايات بتقول انك مش داخل الجنة ونتكلم ونشوف تفاسير المسلمين وانا مش هافسر لك حاجة 
بس لو تفاسير المسلمين طلعت ان انت داخل جهنم وبئس المصير يبقى تعرف ان ديانتك او فكرك 
مش بتوديك الجنة زى مانت معتقد ولكن مصيرك مع الكفارة ودا اللى مش ممكن يحصل 
ان الله يجمع بين الكفار والمسلم 
لا الله هيدخل المسيحين اللى انت وديانتك بتوقل عليهم كفارة هيدلخم الجنة وهنشو ازاى برضو من القران 
وان الرسول محمد مش هيشفع لحضرتك 
لانه احتمال كبير هيكون موجود جنبك فالنار ودا برضو كلام الرسول 
ونبقى نشوف مين من القران والاحاديث اللى هيشفع فى قومه ولو طلع محمد مش هيشفع فى قومه 
وخد بالك اوى انه ممكن يكون فى النار 
يبقى تشوف انت رايح فين ماشى يا استاذ فوج 
وانا تحت امرك 
هاتلى الايات من القران التى تضمن لك دخولك الجنة عشان تقعد من حور العين 
والغلمان 
وانا هاجبيلك الايات اللى بتقول ان انت هتقعد فى جهنم وبئس المصير


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 يناير 2007)

بصراحه كدا يا اخ فوج مش لقيه كلام اقوله بعد اللى اساتذتى اقلوة طبعا دا اقل ما عندهم وانا بتعلم منهم
كفايه عليك ردهم 
بصراحه بجد صعبان عليه 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 يناير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> السلامو عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استاذ فوج بعد الاضافة اللى حضرتك كاتبها دى
> تقدر تقولنا حضرتك داخل الجنة ازاى على اساس
> سيبك من النصارى الكفرة فى وجه نظرك
> ...



شكرا لمروك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيرالدين (25 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل و معلومات جديدة أول مرة أعرفها .. 
شكراً ليك علي تعبك ..


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 يناير 2007)

جيرالدين قال:


> موضوع جميل و معلومات جديدة أول مرة أعرفها ..
> شكراً ليك علي تعبك ..




شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## coptic hero (25 يناير 2007)

the fog قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى
> 
> 
> اول حاجة لا يحق لكى انت تقولى على رسول الله سارق  لان العالم يعرف انة الصادق الامين
> ...



ما زلت اطالبك بأن تسأل سؤالك بنفس الطريقه التى تتمنى بها الرد عليك ويكون مختصرا وبدون كوبى بيست وبنعمه المسيح سنجيب تساؤلاتك


----------



## الحوت (25 يناير 2007)

*منقول*

*

عدنا .......



والان لمن ينكر الثماثيل في الاسلام نقرأ الاتي  :



الجن تنحت التماثيل لنبي الله المسلم سليمان !!​

{يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاءُ مِنْ مَحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَاسِيَاتٍ اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُدَ شُكْرًا وَقَلِيلٌ مِنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ}

سبأ : 13

جاء في تفسير ابن كثير :

"وَقَوْله تَعَالَى : " يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاء مِنْ مَحَارِيب وَتَمَاثِيل " أَمَّا الْمَحَارِيب فَهِيَ الْبِنَاء الْحَسَن وَهُوَ أَشْرَف شَيْء فِي الْمَسْكَن وَصَدْره وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد الْمَحَارِيب بُنْيَان دُون الْقُصُور وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك هِيَ الْمَسَاجِد وَقَالَ قَتَادَة هِيَ الْقُصُور وَالْمَسَاجِد وَقَالَ اِبْن زَيْد هِيَ الْمَسَاكِن وَأَمَّا التَّمَاثُل فَقَالَ عَطِيَّة الْعَوْفِيّ وَالضَّحَّاك وَالسُّدِّيّ التَّمَاثِيل الصُّوَر قَالَ مُجَاهِد وَكَانَتْ مِنْ نُحَاس وَقَالَ قَتَادَة مِنْ طِين وَزُجَاج ".
_________

الجن كانوا يصنعون لسليمان النبي المسلم التماثيل !!!

بينما نجد ذات " التماثيل " محرمة عند ابراهيم نبي الاسلام .. ودين ابراهيم هو الحنيفية عندهم !!

لنقرأ :

{إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ}

الانبياء : 52

جاء في تفسيرابن كثير :

"ثُمَّ قَالَ " إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمه مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيل الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ " هَذَا هُوَ الرُّشْد الَّذِي أُوتِيَهُ مِنْ صِغَره الْإِنْكَار عَلَى قَوْمه فِي عِبَادَة الْأَصْنَام مِنْ دُون اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَقَالَ " مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيل الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ " أَيْ مُعْتَكِفُونَ عَلَى عِبَادَتهَا قَالَ اِبْن أَبِي حَاتِم حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن بْن مُحَمَّد الصَّبَّاح حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَة الضَّرِير حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيد بْن طَرِيف عَنْ الْأَصْبَغ بْن نَبَاته قَالَ : مَرَّ عَلِيٌّ - رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ - عَلَى قَوْم يَلْعَبُونَ بِالشِّطْرَنْجِ فَقَالَ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيل الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ ؟ لَأَنْ يَمَسّ أَحَدكُمْ جَمْرًا حَتَّى يُطْفَأ خَيْر لَهُ مِنْ أَنْ يَمَسّهَا ."

والان نسأل  :

بما ان جميع الانبياء هم على دين واحد وهو الاسلام والتوحيد ..
فكيف جاز لسليمان النبي المسلم الموحد ان يسمح لشياطينه وجنه بصنع التماثيل له ..؟؟!!!

لو قيل كما في بعض التفاسير انها كانت لاجل الذكرى ..
فنقول :

1- وهل الذكرى كانت لصور الحيوانات والجمادات ..؟!!

2- والن تتطور " تماثيل " الذكرى الى اصنام تعبد في الاجيال اللاحقة فكيف سمح بذلك سليمان ورب سليمان ؟؟!!!

اذ هذا حدث في القران مع قوم ابراهيم من قبل , اذ وبخهم على التماثيل !
فالتماثيل مدخل الى الشرك في الاسلام .. وهذا يحاربه الاسلام ..!

فان قالوا بأن الاسلام عند مجيئ محمد قد نسخ صنع التماثيل ..

وحينها نقول : هذا يعني بأن الاسلام في عقيدته لم يكن واحداً عند جميع الانبياء ..!!
ومسألة صنع التماثيل تؤدي الى الشرك .. وقد حاربها ابراهيم المسلم ..

وليست هي مجرد حكم او طقوس .. انما تدخل في صلب العقيدة وتؤثر عليها , فكيف سمح بها ربهم في زمن سليمان المسلم ..؟؟!!

كما اننا نقرأ في دين الاسلام الحالي ان الملائكة لا تدخل بيت فيه صورة ..!

صحيح البخاري -اللباس -التصاوير 

‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏آدم ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏ابن أبي ذئب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي طلحة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهم ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏لا تدخل الملائكة بيتا فيه كـلـب ولا تصاوير ‏
‏وقال ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏يونس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏أخبرني ‏ ‏عبيد الله ‏ ‏سمع ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏سمعت ‏ ‏أبا طلحة ‏ ‏سمعت النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
________________


نقول :

الم يكن هذا مبدأ الله على زمن سليمان .. حينما صنعت الشياطين التماثيل له ؟؟

اليس غريباً اننا لا نلمح اي وجود للملائكة بين جيش سليمان ..؟!!
بل اننا نجد ونرى الشياطين والجن والعفاريت !!!؟؟؟
لماذا يا ترى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل فعلاً لان قصره وبيته كان يعج بالتماثيل والصور ..التي تصنعها الشياطين والعفاريت !!؟؟

والان امامنا هذه التأملات :

اولاً :

اما ان يكون سليمان النبي المسلم قد أشرك بالنسبة لدين محمد , الذي حرم صنع واقتناء التماثيل اشد التحريم معتبراً اياها مدخل الى الشرك ..
لا سيما ان الجن والشياطين هم من قاموا بصنع تلك التماثيل لسيلمان ..!

والتماثيل محرمة الصنع في دين ابراهيم المسلم من قبل سليمان ..

 اذ قال : {إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ}
الانبياء : 52

فالتمثال يعتبر كالصنم في فكر ابراهيم نبي الله المسلم !!
فكيف يأتي ابنه سليمان لكي يضرب بهذا التحريم عرض الحائط ارضاء لشياطينه !!؟؟؟

ثانياً :
ان يكون سليمان لم يشرك .. فتكون التماثيل مجازة ومسموح اقتناءها وصنعها .. لانها كانت من رموز الفن ولا زالت ..

لا سيما اننا لا نقرأ في كل القران من الدفة للدفة اي تحريم لصنع التماثيل في دين محمد ..!
وبما انه لم يرد التحريم في القران .. وفي الجهة الاخرى نجد ان نبياً مسلماً من الانبياء الكبار كان يصنعها ويقتنيها .. اذن يجوز للمسلمين اقتناءها ..

وعليهم ان يكفوا عن نقدهم للمسيحيين حول مسألة الصور والتماثيل الدينية ..


*


----------



## lovebjw (25 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههه
ياجماعة كفاية كدة بجد
رحم الله امر معرفش قدر نفسه الا لم اخد على دماغه 
يا جماعة بلاش تعملو كدة فى الراجل اللى اسمه الضباب 
هو يعنى عشان اسمه ضباب وبيخلوش وبيجيب كلام ناس كموبى وبايست نعمل فيه كدة 
ينفع الكلام دا يا نصارى ينفع برضو 
خلاص انا شايف ان النصارى يسكتو شوية عشان نشوف الاستاذ فوج هيرد ويقول ايه 
عشان مايقولش ان النصارى بيعملو دوشة على الفاضى مع ان هو اللىا اسمه ضباب 
يلا يا استاذ ضباب ما ردك على الشبهات المقدمة على الاسلام الان 
انا مستنى ردك بجد


----------



## بنت الفادى (25 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو الاخ فوج فين يا جماعه
حد يشوفه احسن تكون جتله سكته قلبيه ولا حاجه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (26 يناير 2007)

من المفروض نسأل على بعض ولا اية يا بنت الفادى
لو جتلة سكتة خلاص كلة حلو 
ههههههههههههههههههه:new6: :new6:


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

هانى عيد لبيب جرجس قال:


> من المفروض نسأل على بعض ولا اية يا بنت الفادى
> لو جتلة سكتة خلاص كلة حلو
> ههههههههههههههههههه:new6: :new6:



منا بسال اهو يا عم هانى بس مفيش حد بيرد عليا
مش عارفه اعمل ايه

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## Only Way Jesus (26 يناير 2007)

موضوع فعلاً قنبلة يا بنت الفادي .. و شكراً علي المقال و مصدر الخبر 
شكراً يا جميل


----------



## الحوت (26 يناير 2007)

*هه يا جماعة بتحبو نكمل عن وثنيه الاسلام ؟!*



*وثنية الإسلام

كامل النجار*​


*يتفاخر المسلمون بأن الإسلام جاء ليقضي على الوثنية وأنّ إلههم واحد بينما إله المسيحية وإله اليهودية تكتنف وحدانيتهم بعض الشكوك. وللتأكيد على وحدانية إلههم يبدأ المسلمون تشهدهم بعبارة (لا إله إلا الله). ولكن هل حقاً تعكس هذه العبارة ما يحدث في المجتمعات الإسلامية؟ وهل حقاً جاء الإسلام ليقضي على الوثنية؟

قبل مجئ الإسلام كان جزء من أهل مكة يعبدون الأصنام بينما كان فيهم المسيحي والحنيفي الذي يؤمن بإله واحد. والكعبة نفسها ربما كانت معبداً مسيحياً به صور مريم العذراء وابنها يسوع مع صور بعض الأنبياء مثل إبراهيم. وكان بها كذلك أصنام. وعند دخول محمد مكة منتصراً، حطم الأصنام ومحى كل الصور ماعدا صورة مريم وابنها يسوع، ربما احتراماً للقس ورقة بن نوفل. وربما كان محمد ينوي من تكسير الأصنام حمل العرب على عبادة إله واحد، ولكن عرب مكة الذين كانوا حديثي العهد بالإسلام عندما مات محمد (فتح مكة عام 8 هجري وتوفى عام 10 أو 11 هجري) وعرب المدينة الذين عاصروا النبي عشر سنوات فقط قبل أن يتوفاه الموت، قد استعاضوا عن الأصنام بعبادة رسول الإسلام الذي أصبح في نظرهم إلهاً. فقد جعلوه معصوماً عن الخطأ رغم أخطائه الكثيرة التي حفظتها لنا كتب السيرة، ورغم أن محمد يقول لهم في القرآن (وما أنا إلا بشرٌ مثلكم يوحى إليّ). وجعلوا من بصاقه وشعره مكنوزات يتقاتلون عليها، وشربت خادمته – أم أيمن – بوله، فقال لها (لا يَيْجَعُ بطنكِ أبداً.) (أسد الغابة في تعريف الصحاية، باب الكنى من النساء). وجعل الفقهاء أقواله وأفعاله فوق القرآن، فسنوا رجم الزانية رغم أن القرآن يقول لهم في آخر سورة نزلت قبل وفاة محمد (الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ولا تأخذكم بهما رحمة في دين الله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين) (النور، 2). وهذه السورة نزلت قبل أشهر من وفاة الرسول، ولأهمية التشريع عن الزنا جعل الله الآية المذكورة ثاني آية في السورة بعد الآية التي تقول (سورة أنزلناها وفرضناها وانزلنا فيها آياتٍ بيناتٍ لعلكم تذكرون). فماذا يمكن أن يقول لهم الله أكثر من هذا ليؤكد لهم أن عقاب الزانية الذي يرضاه هو الجلد؟ ولكن لأن الفقهاء كانوا يعبدون الرسول بدل الله اختلقوا قصة عن امرأة من اليهود زنت ورجمها محمد، فأصبح فعله يعلو على القرآن. إنها الوثنية العربية التي لم تفارقهم. 
وإذا تركنا الفقهاء والعامة الذين عبدوا الرسول بدل مرسله، نجد أن القرآن نفسه احتضن وأثبت في تعاليمه عدداً لا يستهان به من الممارسات الوثنية. وسوف استعرض بعض هذه الممارسات التي احتضنها الإسلام.


رقصة المطر:

عندما اكتشف الإنسان الزراعة ودجّنَ الحيوانات عرف أهمية المطر في نجاح الزراعة ونمو الأعشاب للحيوانات المدجنة. ولما كانت المجموعات الإنسانية الأولي تعيش حول الأنهار وتزرع بمائها، لم يكن لديهم اهتمام كبير بالأمطار لأنهم لم يكونوا يعرفون أن الأمطار هي السبب في الفيضانات التي تسمح لهم بالزراعة. ولذلك اهتموا بالأنهار وقدموا لها القرابين كي تفيض عليهم كل عام. ولما كبرت المجتمعات واضطر بعضها للنزوح إلى مناطق ليس بها أنهار، أصبح جزء كبير منهم يعتمد على الأمطار في الزراعة. وبذلك اكتسبت الأمطار أهمية كبيرة في حياتهم. ولكن لجهلهم بكيفية تكوين السحاب ونزول الماء منه، اعتقدت أغلب المجتمعات وقتها أن السحاب تكونه أرواح أسلافهم التي تنزل مع الماء لتخصب لهم مزارعهم وتدر اللبن في ضروع مواشيهم. وبالضرورة مرت عليهم سنوات لم ينزل بها مطر وماتت مواشيهم من الجفاف، فحسبوا أن أرواح الأسلاف قد غضبت عليهم. وفي محاولة لإرضاء هذه الأرواح راحوا يقدمون لها الرقصات والأغاني والقرابين لترضى عنهم وتنزل لهم الأمطار. وسُميت هذه الرقصات ب (رقصة المطر) Rain Dance، وكانت تمارس في عدة مجتمعات من مجتمعات الهنود الحمر في أمريكا وكذلك مارسها السكان الأصليون في استراليا ونيوزيلندة ومناطق الجفاف في أفريقيا. غير أن هذه الرقصات لم تجد طريقها إلى أوربا لأن المناخ في أوربا كان ومازال ممطراً أغلب السنة. وفي جزيرة العرب الصحراوية كان الناس يعتمدون على المطر كلياً، ولكن لأن الرقص لم يكن من عاداتهم، فقد استعاضوا عن رقصة المطر بدعاء الآلهة من فوق رؤوس الجبال لتنزل عليهم المطر. يقول د. جواد علي ( وقد ذكر الاخباريون طريقة من طرق اهل الجاهلية في الاستسقاء، ذلك انهم اذا اجدبوا وانحبس المطر عنهم، عمدوا الي السلع والعُشَرْ، فحزموهما وعقدوهما في أذناب الابقار واضرموا فيه النيران، وأصعدوها في جبل وعر قبل المغرب، ثم اتبعوها يدعون ويستسقون يقولون لذلك المسلعة) (بلوغ الارب 2/161، نقلاً عن تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام). 

وجاء الإسلام واستبدل هذه الشعيرة بصلاة الاستسقاء، حيث يصطف الناس صفوفاً ويدعون الله أن ينزل عليهم المطر. ويبدو الوضع غريباً هنا. إله في السماء ينزل المطر بلا حساب على قوم في أورباً يشتكون من كثرتها وهم لا يؤمنون به، ويمسك الأمطار عن قوم آمنوا به. وحتى عندما يستجيب إلى دعواتهم، ينزل المطر بلا حساب. فرغم أنه يقول في القرآن (وإنْ من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه وما ننزله إلا بقدر معلوم) ففي مرة من المرات عندما استسقي النبي ربه أنزل الله كمية من الأمطار أغرقت مكة ودمرت الحيطان، فدعا الرسول ربه وقال (اللهم حوالينا ولا علينا). وهذا إنْ دل عل شيء فإنما يدل على أن المطر شيء طبيعي لا دخل للإله به، أو أن إله الإسلام يغتاظ من الذين يدعونه فينزل عليهم أكثر مما يحتاجون حتى يتوبوا ويطلبوا منه أن يكف. والغريب أنّ هذه الشعيرة استمرت حتى الآن في القرن الحادي والعشرين بعدما عرفنا كيف ومتى يتكوّن السحاب ومتى يمطر ذلك السحاب، وأصبح بمقدورنا أن نتنبأ بموعد نزول الأمطار وأن نفرّق السحاب إذا لم نرد له أن يمطر عندنا. أما حكام العرب فما زالوا يقودون صلاة الاستسقاء بعد أن يستشيروا مكاتب الإرصاد الجوي و بعد أنْ يعرفوا متى سوف تمطر السماء في بلادهم. فالاستمرار في صلاة الاستسقاء ما هو إلا التمسك بالعادات الوثنية .


رقصة الشمس:

كان القدماء يعبدون الشمس ويصلون لها في مصر وغيرها من البلدان. وفي أمريكا كان الهنود الحمر كذلك يعبدون الشمس وفي المناسبات العامة كانوا يرقصون رقصة الشمس ويقف الرجال في حلقة حول عمود من الخشب ويرقصون ويتغنون بالشمس، خاصة عندما تكسف. وفي شمال القارة حيث توجد كندا الآن، كان الهنود الحمر القريبين من القطب الشمالي، حيث تمثل الشمس عندهم قوة مطلقة تهبهم الدفيء والنور، كانوا يعبدونها ويرقصون لها ويقدمون لها القرابين إلى وقت قريب إلى أن أصدرت الحكومة الكندية قانوناً يُجرّم رقصة الشمس وتقديم القرابين في عام 1880 ميلادية،. ولكن رغم القانون الذي لم تتشدد الحكومة في تنفيذه، فقد استمرت ممارسة رقصة الشمس. وطبعاً كل الوثنيين الذين عبدوا الشمس ورقصوا لها فعلوا ذلك لجهلهم بماهية الشمس واعتقادهم أنها لن تشرق عليهم إذا لم يرقصوا لها ويقدموا لها القرابين. 
وجاء الإسلام الذي لم يكن يفهم عن الشمس أكثر مما كان يفهم الوثنيون القدامى، وكان النبي والأعراب من حوله يخافون من كسوف الشمس، فأوصى بصلاة الكسوف وصلاة الخسوف عندما تكسف الشمس أو يخسف القمر. (( ولما كَسَفَتِ الشَّمسُ، خرجَ صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المسجد مُسرِعاً فزِعاً يجُرُّ رداءه، وكان كسُوفُها في أوَّل النهار على مقدار رُمحين أو ثلاثة مِن طلوعها، فتقدَم، فصلى ركعتين، قرأ في الأولى بفاتحة الكتاب، وسورة طويلة، جهر بالقراءة، ثم ركع، فأطال الركوع، ثم رفع رأسه من الركوع، فأطال القيام وهو دون القيام الأول، وقال لما رفع رأسه: (سَمعَ اللَّه لِمَنْ حَمِدَهُ رَبَّنَا لَكَ الحَمْد)، ثم أخذ في القراءة، ثم ركع، فأطال الركوع وهو دون الركوع الأولِ، ثم رفع رأسه من الركوع، ثم سجد سجدة طويلة فأطال السجود، ثم فعل في الركعة الأخرى مِثلَ ما فعل في الأولى، فكان في كُلِّ ركعة رُكوعان وسجودان، فاستكمل في الركعتين أربعَ ركعات وأربعَ سجدات.)). (زاد المعاد لابن القيم الجوزية، ج1، ص 209). ويقال إن النبي بكى لما كسفت الشمس ((وبكى لما مات عثمان بن مظعون، وبكى لما كَسَفت الشَّمْسُ، وصلى صلاة الكُسوف، وجعل يبكي في صلاته، وجعل ينفخ، ويقول: (رَبِّ أَلَمْ تَعِدْني أَلاَّ تُعَذِّبَهُم وَأَنَا فِيهِمْ وهُمْ يَسْتغْفِرُونَ، وَنَحْنُ نَسْتَغْفِرُك) وبكى لما جلس على قبر إحدى بناته وكَانَ يَبكي أحياناً في صلاة اللَّيلِ.)) (زاد العاد، ج1، ص 79). فقد حسب النبي عندما كسفت الشمس أن الله سوف ينزل عليهم عقاباً كعقاب عادٍ أو ثمود، فقال له: ( رَبِّ أَلَمْ تَعِدْني أَلاَّ تُعَذِّبَهُم وَأَنَا فِيهِمْ). وطبعاً ليس هناك أي سبب لصلاة الكسوف إذ أنها ظاهرة طبيعية نستطيع أن نتنبأ بزمن حدوثها وكم سوف يدوم الكسوف. فصلاة الكسوف ما هي إلا إحدى الشعائر الوثنية، مثلها مثل رقصة الشمس. 


العقيقة والختان

الشعوب الوثنية البدائية احتفلت بعدة محطات معينة في حياة الإنسان، منها ميلاده، وبلوغه سن الرشد وإنتمائه إلى الرجال المحاربين أو انتماء البنت إلى النساء واهبات الحياة، عندما تبدأ دورتها الشهرية، ثم الزواج والموت. وكان الإنساان البدائي يحتفل بكل هذه المحطات ويقدم القرابين لآلهته. يسمي علماء الاجتماع هذه الاحتفالات Rites of Passage أي طقوس أو شعائر مرور الإنسان بتلك المحطات. وأهم هذه الشعائر شعيرة الاحتفال بولادة طفل. كانت القبائل البدائية تحتفل بميلاد الصبي وتقدم القرابين لأرواح الأسلاف التي منحتهم صبياً سوف يصير رجلاً يصطاد لهم قوتهم ويدافع عنهم. وجاء الإسلام واحتضن هذه الشعيرة وسماها العقيقة. وتمشياً مع الشعيرة الوثنية التي تحتفل بالصبي، فقد جعل الإسلام عقيقة الصبي شاتين وعقيقة البنت شاةً واحدة. وكما كانت القبائل الوثنية تقدم القرابين، يقدم الإسلام الشاة قرباناً، عادةً في اليوم السابع من ولادة الطفل، ويحتفل القوم ويأكلون القربان. 

أما الختان فهو من العادات الوثنية القديمة وكان سائداً في إفريقيا وعرب ما قبل الإسلام الوثنيين. والعرب في ذلك كالعبرانيين. يقول د. جواد علي: (والختان هو في الاصل نوع من انواع العبادة الدموية التي كان يقدمها الانسان الي الارباب، وتعد اهم جزء من العبادات في الديانات القديمة، فقطع جزء من البدن وإسالة الدم منه هو تضحية في عرف أهل ذلك العهد ذات شأن خطير. وكان الجاهليون يقولون لمن لم يختن ( الاغلف) و (الاغرل") وهم يعيبون من لم يختن ويعدون الاغلف ناقصاً) (جواد علي، تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام، ج5، ص277). وجاء الإسلام واحتضن الختان وجعله شريعةً معترف بها خاصةً للذكور. وليس للختان أي فوائد طبية معروفة حتى نقول إن الله قد أمر به لفائدة الناس. وما ظهر أخيراً في الصحف السيارة من أن الختان يقي الرجال من مرض فقدان المناعة المكتسب، قولٌ لا يدعمه أي دليل علمي. 


الحج:

عندما تكونت المجتمعات الإنسانية كان إله كل مجموعة يقطن بينهم، سواء أكان طوطماً أو صنماً أو شجرة. وبظهور آلهة السماء واختراع الإنسان الملاحم التي تُكرّم تلك الآلهة، اتخذ الإنسان في الأرض معلماً في مكان معين يمثل بيت الآلهة أو مكان نزول الآلهة من السماء. وصار الناس من المناطق المجاورة يحجون لتلك المواقع. فمثلاً في الهند، وقبل ألفين سنة قبل الميلاد، نسج المجتمع الهندي أسطورة حول نهرهم العظيم، نهر جانكيز Ganges فحواها أن النهر خُلق في السماء ثم أنزلته الآلهة إلى الأرض ليطهر بمائه النقي ذنوب البشر. ومنذ ذلك التاريخ السحيق ظل الهندوس من كل أنحاء الهند يحجون سنوياً إلى ذلك النهر وينغمسون في مائه ليطهروا أنفسهم من الذنوب. وما زال هذا الحج يحدث سنويا ويحج في المتوسط حوالي مليون هندوسي في كل موسم. 

وقبائل المايا في أمريكا الجنوبية كانت لهم حضارة عظيمة قبل الميلاد وبنوا معابد ضخمة في الصخور لآلهتهم وكانوا يحجون إليها كل عام. وفي إنكلترا توجد بقايا معبد في سهل سالسبري يُدعى (إستون هنج) Stonehenge أقامته قبائل قديمة قبل حوالي خمسة آلاف عام وكانوا يحجون إليه ليعظموا الشمس. وعرب ما قبل الإسلام بنوا عدة كعبات للحج، أكبرها وأشهرها كانت الكعبة التي بمكة. وكانت القبائل العربية تحج كل عام إلى تلك الكعبة ووضعت كل قبيلة صنمها حول الكعبة لتحج إليه. وكانوا يطوفون حول الكعبة سبع مرات ويرددون التلبية (لبيك اللهم لبيك، لا شريك لك لبيك). وكانوا يهرولون بين الصفا والمروة، وكانوا يرمون الجمرات على كمية من الحجارة يسمونها الرجمة، يرصونها فوق بعضها البعض تشبيهاً أو تمثيلاً لقبور أسلافهم، ويرمون الحجارة الصغيره عليها تعظيماً لها. ثم بعد انتهاء موسم الحج كانوا يقصون شعورهم تعظيماً لأصنامهم. ثم يذبحون القرابين ويولمون وتكون الوليمة مفتوحة لكل من ورد مكة. وقد كان الحج إلى مكة في شهر ذي الحجة منذ أقدم العصور، وقد ورد شهر ذي الحجة في المسند منذ أيام ممالك اليمن القديمة. 
وجاء الإسلام واحتضن الحج بكل مقوماته وجعله منسكاً إسلامياً من مناسك وشعائر الله. وزيادة في الوثنية جعل الإسلام تقبيل الحجر الأسود بالكعبة شعيرة لا يتم الحج بدونها. فالإسلام الذي جاء لينهي تقبيل الأصنام فرض على المسلمين تقبيل الحجر الأسود الذي تآكل وتفتت من كثرة تقبيل المسلمين له، وما هو إلا حجر عادي من نيزك وقع من الفضاء. وقد فطن عمر بن الخطاب لهذه السخرية من العقل البشري وقال مخاطباً الحجر (إني أعلم أنك حجرٌ لا تضر ولا تنفع، ولولا أني رأيت رسول الله يقّبلك لما فعلت). 
ولا يقف تشبه الإسلام بالجاهليين الوثنيين عند هذا الحد. فقد كان بعض عرب الجاهلية المتأثرين بالدعوة الحنيفية، ويُسمون الحمُس، كانوا يطوفون حول الكعبة عراة احتراماً لإلههم الذي لا يطوفون حول بيته في ملابس كانوا قد أذنبوا وهم يلبسونها. وقد احتضن الإسلام هذه العادة وفرض على الرجال الحج وهم عراة إلا من قطعة من القماش يلفونها حول خواصرهم. وجعل رمي الجمرات شعيرة القصد منها رجم الشيطان بدل تعظيم قبور الأسلاف. وماعدا ذلك فكل شيء من شعائر الحج ماهو إلا تطبيق لما كان يطبقه الوثنيون قبل الإسلام. 

وكان لعرب الجاهلية المتناحرين على مر الشهور أربعة أشهر حرّموا فيها القتال وسموها الأشهر الحُرم. وقد أعجبت الفكرة إله الإسلام فقال (إنّ عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهراً في كتاب الله يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض منها أربعةُ حُرمٌ ذلك الدين القيم فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم وقاتلوا المشركين كافةً كما يقاتلونكم كافةً واعلموا أنّ الله مع المتقين) (التوبة 36) 

ولأن إله الإسلام كان قد أُعجب بفكرة الأشهر الحُرم فقد قال (الحج أشهرُ معلوماتٌ فمن فرض فيهن الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج) (الحج 28). ويبدو أن الأمر قد أختلط هنا على القائل لأن الحج أيامٌ معلومات وليس أشهراً. فهو يقول عن الحج في سورة البقرة (ليذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات). 
وكان العرب الوثنيون يتشاءمون إذا طار طائر عن يسار المسافر فكان يؤخر سفره لذلك، ويتفاءلون إذا طار الطائر عن يمين المسافر، وكانوا يقولون للرجل الذي لا يسمع نصيحتهم (طائرك في عنقك). وجاء القرآن واقتبس هذا التطير وقال (وكل إنسانٍ ألزمناه طائره في عنقه ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتاباً يلقاه منشورا) (الإسراء 13). ويبدو واضحاً من هذا السرد أن الإسلام بدل أن ينهي الوثنية قد أثبتها وجعلها شعائر يقوم بها المسلمون. وكنتيجة لهذه الوثنية نجد صور الزعماء، وبحجم أكبر من أحجامهم الطبيعية، تطل علينا في الشوارع وفي المكاتب والمستشفيات ولا بد لكل محطة تفزيون وصحيفة قومية أن تبدأ إرسالها أو صفحتها الأولى بذكر خبر تافه عن الرئيس المبجل. وقد حمل هذا التعظيم والتبجيل بعضهم ليقول للحاكم: 

ما شئت لا ما شاءت الأقدارُ **** أحكمْ فأنت الواحد القهارُ
(ابن هاني الأندلسي يمدح الخليفة المعز لدين الله)
وقال علي بن بجلة –العكوك- يمدح القاسم بن عيسى:
أنت الذي تُنزل الأيامَ منزلها **** وتنقلُ الدهر من حالٍ إلى حالِ 
وقال شفيق الكمالي يمدح صدام حسين:
ووجهك القدسي فينا **** كوجه الله ينضحُ بالجلال

فهل هنالك وثنية أكثر من هذه؟ ومع ذلك لم نسمع واعظاً واحداً من وعاظ السلاطين يقول: لقد كفر هؤلاء الشعراء. والسبب طبعاً لأنهم كانوا يمجدون أولي الأمر الذين يجب أن يطيعهم المؤمنون. أما عندما يقول محمود محمد طه إن الصلاة قد رُفعت عنه، فيشنقونه لأنه لم يكن يمجد الأوثان الحاكمة. بئس وعاظ السلاطين وما يؤمنون به. *


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

Only Way Jesus قال:


> موضوع فعلاً قنبلة يا بنت الفادي .. و شكراً علي المقال و مصدر الخبر
> شكراً يا جميل




شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا لمروك الجميل 
يا باشاااااااااااا


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *هه يا جماعة بتحبو نكمل عن وثنيه الاسلام ؟!*
> 
> قول يا عم رياض قول
> عايزين نعرف اكتر
> ...


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا سمعت الروايه دي قبل كدا بس مش متأكد من صحتها !!!
*بس حكاية التماثيل دي مش صحيحه*
حكايه الصوره سمعتها اكتر من مره 

نفترض الان ان حكايه الصوره صحيحه ( لاني غير متأكد) 
ممكن ندخل في المرحله الي بعدها وهي
ما هي الدلالات التي تعتقدونها من مثل هذه الحادثه ؟؟؟

ارجو التفاعل بجديه 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا سمعت الروايه دي قبل كدا بس مش متأكد من صحتها !!!
*بس حكاية التماثيل دي مش صحيحه*
حكايه الصوره سمعتها اكتر من مره 

نفترض الان ان حكايه الصوره صحيحه ( لاني غير متأكد) 
ممكن ندخل في المرحله الي بعدها وهي
ما هي الدلالات التي تعتقدونها من مثل هذه الحادثه ؟؟؟

ارجو التفاعل بجديه 

وموضوع جميل فعلا !!!


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## awfa_7abeeb (26 يناير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى..
بهذه الرواية التي لا نعلم أصل لها يريد النصارى بحد زعمهم أن يستردوا الكعبة وكأنها كنيسة لهم؟والله إنكم لا تثبتون إلا قول الله عز وجل ولا الضالين من سورة الفاتحة.هل أكل لحم الخنزير وشرب الخمر يجعلكم تعتقدون بهذه الخزعبلات؟اللهم ثبت علينا العقل والدين.كعبة يحج إليها ملايين المسلمين كل عام وهؤلاء المساكين يريدون تحريرها!


----------



## Mariamegypt (27 يناير 2007)

*العقيدة بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك*

ماهو الفرق في العقيدة بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك ؟


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (27 يناير 2007)

awfa_7abeeb قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى..
> بهذه الرواية التي لا نعلم أصل لها يريد النصارى بحد زعمهم أن يستردوا الكعبة وكأنها كنيسة لهم؟والله إنكم لا تثبتون إلا قول الله عز وجل ولا الضالين من سورة الفاتحة.هل أكل لحم الخنزير وشرب الخمر يجعلكم تعتقدون بهذه الخزعبلات؟اللهم ثبت علينا العقل والدين.كعبة يحج إليها ملايين المسلمين كل عام وهؤلاء المساكين يريدون تحريرها!



اوفى حبيب ..........ز
الكعبه لاتمثل لنا اى شئ الا انها مجرد وثن لااكثر تحجون اليه فقط.........
مثل ما لايمثل قبر المسيح لك شئ......
ارجو منك الهدوء 
بس واضح فعلا انى احنا المساكين ....!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunshine (28 يناير 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> نمرة اربعة لو حطيت لينكات اسلامية تانية او نقلت مواضيع كوبي وبست وحطيتها في المنتدي
> 
> هتلاقي نفسك اترميت بره ياباشا



نمره 5

لماذاااااااااااااا:dntknw:


----------



## awfa_7abeeb (28 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> اوفى حبيب ..........ز
> الكعبه لاتمثل لنا اى شئ الا انها مجرد وثن لااكثر تحجون اليه فقط.........
> مثل ما لايمثل قبر المسيح لك شئ......
> ارجو منك الهدوء
> بس واضح فعلا انى احنا المساكين ....!!!!!!!!!!!



إذا كانت الكعبة المشرفة (بيت الله)شرفها الله عن اليهود والنصارى لا تمثل لكم أي شيء فلماذا كل هذا التهريج والاستعباط بقول صاحبة الموضوع وغيرها إن الكعبة بتاعتنا؟
ثانيا أين هو قبر المسيح؟أو أنك تقصد قبر يهوذا الإسخريوطي؟بالنسبة لنا عيسى عليه السلام رفع ووقع الشبه على يهوذا الخائن وسوف يأتي آخر الزمان ليكسر صليبكم ولن يقبل غير الإسلام دينا.
طبعا إنتم مساكين ومغلوبين لأن يوحنا بولس رغما عن أنفه برأ اليهود من دم المسيح(يهوذا الإسخريوطي).
أدعوا الله أن يهديكم أو يبيدكم جميعا وتحياتي لكل الإخوة المسلمين الذين يدافعون عن دينهم بكل مايملكون من حجج ولا عزاء للظالمين!


----------



## sunshine (28 يناير 2007)

+++حنين+++ قال:


> *بيعترفو بمسيحنا وبدينا العظيم شويه بشويه بدون ميشعورو وده فخر لينا
> وشيئ يخلينا نفخر بمسيحنا اكتر واكتر
> شكرا ليكى يا بنت الفادى
> موضوع هايل*​



وده يبين انكم ماتعرفوش اى حاجه برضه عن ديننا العظيم.

غير الفكره اللى عايزين يقولهالكم عن الاسلام.

نحن يا اخى نعترف ونؤمن بسيدنا عيسى(عليه السلام)

كما نؤمن بجميع الرسل والانبياء.(عليهم جميعا السلام).


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (29 يناير 2007)

مش بأراضتكم انكم تؤمنو بسيدكم عيسسى بس دة فرض عليكم فى القرأن والمسيحية مفروضة فى القرأن وانتو معندكوش حاجة تعملوها غير انكو بتكابرو وتعاندو فى نفسكم وبس


----------



## sunshine (30 يناير 2007)

هانى عيد لبيب جرجس قال:


> مش بأراضتكم انكم تؤمنو بسيدكم عيسسى بس دة فرض عليكم فى القرأن والمسيحية مفروضة فى القرأن وانتو معندكوش حاجة تعملوها غير انكو بتكابرو وتعاندو فى نفسكم وبس



يا سبحان الله   :dntknw: 

  لاء بقه بارادتنا.فنحن نؤمن بالقران ونؤمن بكل مافيه.(كان حد قالكوا ان احنا مش معتقدين فى 

عيسى لولا القران هو اللى فرض علينا كده.

صراحه انت ذكى اووووى....

عايزنا نعترف ان يسوع مثلما تقولون هو الله عشان مانكونش بنكابر.

كيف ؟؟؟؟

وليه انتوا اللى متكنوش بتكابروا كيف لاله ان ياكل ويشرب ويعذب ويعيش

كما يعيش البشر اليس هذا انتقاص من الوهيته....

فمثلما امرنا القران ان نعترف بعيسى كرسول امرنا ايضا ان لا نشرك بالله

ونقول ان الله اتخذ ولدا.

بس بجد ايه الرد اللى كله ذكاء ده.:banned:


----------



## sunshine (30 يناير 2007)

وكمان يا استاذ هانى اسمها ارادتكم مش( أراضتكم ) وكمان (بتكابرو وتعاندو) اخرهم الف 

شكلك فى الابتدائى ولا ايه"


----------



## أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي (30 يناير 2007)

أضـــــحـــكــتونــي !!!!!!!!

نحن هنا ....في الخليج ،،

نحن والممكلة جيران 

لم نسمع قد بهذا الافتراء الغريــب!

لم يكن هناك أي تماثيل في يوم ما ولا حتى في لحظة!

لست أكذّب النبأ لأنني مسلمة ..،،

لا لا أبدا ليس لهذا ، بل لأن رسولنا -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لم يوصي بشيء مما تدّعون وتؤلفون!!

نحن لا نعترف بشيء اسمه تمثال أو صنم يا جمــاعة.

هذا أولا،،

أمـــا ثانــيـا : فلم تكن التماثيل موجودة أساسا ولم يمر علينا هذا الخبر من أصله

لا داعي للمزيد من الافتراءات العجيبة الغريبــة .

إن قلنا كلمة "واحدة" ثار المنتدى وطلبتم بأسلوب متشدد مراجعة القوانين واحترامها،

بينــما أنتم تؤلفون أخبارا وتقذفون وترمون دولنا و تفترون على نبينا !!!!!!!!!

قارنوا بعقلانية فقط
--عقلانية--
وليس مسألة (مسلم) و (مسيحي)


----------



## جاسى (3 فبراير 2007)

بصراحه موضوع جامد جدااااا والفكره مش فى الموضوع الفكره فى الحقيقه اللى المفروض كل الناس تعرفها بس بصراحه موضوع جامد  زيك بظبط وربنا معاكى ويباركك وهاتي ليناالمزيد


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 فبراير 2007)

أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي قال:


> أضـــــحـــكــتونــي !!!!!!!!
> 
> نحن هنا ....في الخليج ،،
> 
> ...



يا اخت يا مسلمه فين الافترا بتاعنا اللى بتقولى عليه انتى شايفه انى الكلام دا احنا اللى قولنا دا منقول من جريدة مصريه وعن رساله دكتور من الازهر مش على لسان كاهن 
اقرى المقال كويس وشوفى مين اللى كتبه وبعدين ياريت تقرى باقى الردود كويس علشان تعرفى الحقيقه
ربنا ينور عقلك ويرشدك ​


----------



## أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي (5 فبراير 2007)

أعــرف الحقيقة دون أن يعلمني إياها أحد لأنني نشأت في جوار المكان الذي تتكلمون عنه

دكتور الأزهر ومقالة وأمور و و و الخ .............

لست اصدق 

ما أسهل التزوير والافتراء هذه الأيام  !

القضية تتناقض ذهنيا ،، مــــــنـــطــقــيــا !

لو جاء دكتور الأزهر الذي تتحدثون عنه بحجة على دينكم وعن شبهة مما تؤمنون به ... للعنتموه وطعنتم في

كلامه بل وخلقه

ولكن عندما جــاء بهذا الأمر -حسب زعمكم والله أعلم- نشرتم كلامه ومقالة و  و أحدايث وأقاويل وردود

فقط لتظهرونا على خطأ

صدقوني لست أتكلم وأحاور من باب (مسلم) و (مسيحي) !

إنما من باب العــقــــــــــــــلانـــــــــــــيــــــــــة والمـــــــــنـــــــــــــطــــــــقـــيــة في التــعــامــل وتكوين التوجهات!


----------



## أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي (5 فبراير 2007)

ألا تلاحظين أنك تنعتينني بالمسلمة بأسلوب -احتقار- و -استهزاء- ؟!!!

لمــاذا لا تتنــاقـشون وتــخاطـبون بأسلوب محترم؟؟

أهذا ما علمكم إياه دينكم الذي طعنتم في ديننا من أجله؟ 

اجعلونا نجني نظرة طيبة عنكم بأسلوبكم العذب العقلاني مثل ما استند عليه و ألفت النظر إليه 

كما كان مني سلفا

لن أرد عليكِ ولن أخــاطب بمثل ندائكِ المقلل للشأن ، فأنا لا أجهل قدري ومن أكون،

و ببـســاطــة لأن ..


الإســــــــــــــــــلام ربــــــــــــــــــــانـــي .:smil12:


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 فبراير 2007)

أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي قال:


> ألا تلاحظين أنك تنعتينني بالمسلمة بأسلوب -احتقار- و -استهزاء- ؟!!!
> 
> لمــاذا لا تتنــاقـشون وتــخاطـبون بأسلوب محترم؟؟
> 
> ...



انتى زعلانه علشان بقولك يا مسلمه
خلاص يااختى قوليلى يا مسيحيه  انا كلى فخر انك تقوليلى يا مسيحيه 
ويعلم ربى مكنت اقصد اى اهانه ليكى لانك حتى لو كنتى بتكرهينى فا انا دينى علمنى احبك
ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح قال 
" احبو اعدائكم باركو لعنيكم احسنو الى مبغضيكم"
وانا مشفتش منك انتى كا انسانه اى حاجه من دى
لاكن من اسلامك شفنا كتيررررررر
وخلاص يا اختى مش هقولك يا مسلمه تانى هولك يالى رباكى الاسلام كدا كويس ولا فيها زعل​


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 فبراير 2007)

أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي قال:


> أعــرف الحقيقة دون أن يعلمني إياها أحد لأنني نشأت في جوار المكان الذي تتكلمون عنه
> 
> دكتور الأزهر ومقالة وأمور و و و الخ .............
> 
> ...



تزوير ايه  يا اختى اللى بتتكلمى عليه الكلام دا مكتوب فى جريدة مصريه اسمها الاهرام
اقرى الموضوع من الاول ودورى فى الكتب كويس وبقولك تانى رجعى كل الردود
ربنا ينور عقلك
​


----------



## جورج حليم (5 فبراير 2007)

الرب يسوع يكون معك


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 فبراير 2007)

جورج حليم قال:


> الرب يسوع يكون معك




ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك
اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## mars666 (6 فبراير 2007)

يا صاحب الموضوع بلا زنط ولا لوك  وبلا وجع قلب  اليوم  خزنت بقات لو اجالي عيسى ومعه كل الانبياء لاخيلهم يكفروا 

معكم ملكيه للكعبه  يعني اوراق اثبات ملكيه لو معكم خدوها 

لو مافي معاكم  قفلوا دين ربها لقوفكم 

انا  على فكره اطالب بملكية كنيست نوتردام كانت حق جدتي الكبرى ومعي وثائق


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 فبراير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> يا صاحب الموضوع بلا زنط ولا لوك  وبلا وجع قلب  اليوم  خزنت بقات لو اجالي عيسى ومعه كل الانبياء لاخيلهم يكفروا
> 
> معكم ملكيه للكعبه  يعني اوراق اثبات ملكيه لو معكم خدوها
> 
> ...



يعلم ربنا انا مش فاهمه كلامك
ويعنى ايه لو معانا اوراق بملكيته هو انتم عندكم الاوراق دى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا ينور عقلك​


----------



## mars666 (7 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> يعلم ربنا انا مش فاهمه كلامك
> ويعنى ايه لو معانا اوراق بملكيته هو انتم عندكم الاوراق دى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا ينور عقلك​




ايوه معناء اوراق ملكيه للكعبه لكنها ليست عندي الان  تحصلوها عند ابو متعب ملك السعوديه 

خلينها عنده عشان ما تضيع


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 فبراير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> ايوه معناء اوراق ملكيه للكعبه لكنها ليست عندي الان  تحصلوها عند ابو متعب ملك السعوديه
> 
> خلينها عنده عشان ما تضيع




طيب كويس خلوها عنده اوع تضيع 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## toldo123 (7 فبراير 2007)

الى الاخوه المسيحيين هذه مناظرة بين مجموعة من القساوسة و علماء المسلمين
وجميع الادله من الانجيل 
ادخل على هذا الرابط  
http://arabic.islamicweb.com/christianity/ahmad_in_bible.htm

واظن ان هذا يحسم الامور والله يهدى من يشاء 
لكم دينكم ولى دين


----------



## the fog (9 فبراير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
انا مش عارف لية كلكلم ظنيتو بيا ظن مش كويس على العموم مش جديدة عليكم بس انا عايز اقول حاجة انا منسحبتش واعتقد انى رضيت على الموضوع رد كافى بس انتو لالاسف مش عايزين تشوفو غير الى انت عايزين تشفوة وبس اوكى انا اثبت ان الحديث الى احمد الطيب رئيس جامعة الازهر قالو ة حديث منكر وضعيف وجبت الحديث الصحيح وممكن تراجعوة تانى 
بالنسبة للاخ الى قعد يقولى وثنية الاسلام الاخ مايعرفش انو كان بيتكلم قبل مجىء الاسلام  مش مشكلة وقعد يقولى القمر والشمس والنجوم ياعم هو احنا هانحب فى بعض يابنى  ياحبيبى  اسمع كدة )عندما مات ابراهيم ابن سيدنا محمدوصلى الله علية وسلم  خسفت الشمس على عهد رسول الله فقال الناس خسفت الشمس لموت ابراهيم فقال المصطفى علية الصلاة والسلام الشمس والقمر اياتان من ايات الله لينخسفان لموت احد ولا لحياتة فاذا رايتم ذلك فصلو  صدق رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم 
ماشى وبردة انا كتبت كلام كتير ومحدش رد علية انا عايزك ترد او تردى على كل سطر انا كاتبة ومش انا الى باخد كوبى وباست يامحترم 
عايز اقولك حاجة انا خريج جامعة الازهر الى انتو كلكم جاين قوى علية ومش مشكلة بردة انا بقئا عايز اقول بنت الفادى انى انا رديت على الموضوع بتاعك صح وانتى ماردتيش على ولا سوال من اسئلتى ولقيت انتقضات من كل الى فى المنتدى بيهزرو ويستزرفو مش مكسوف من نفسة وهو بيعبد بشر مصلوب على صليب انا عايزكم ترود على اسئلتى دى ماشى وانا كمان هارد على اى سؤال ياريت يابنت الفادى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تردى عليا برد يدخل دماغى الاخوة الى بيكتبو الكلام وانت بتشجعية انت وبقية الاعضاء مش مشكلة عندى بس ياريت ماتتسرعيش فى الحكم عليا انى هربت انا كنت بقضى اجازة مع اصحابى زى اى حد اية المشكلة التمس لاخيك عزر من الف عزر ماسمعتيش دة قبل كدة ولا اية ياريت تردى عليا بادلة ذى مانا قولتلك قيل كدة ماشى بس ياريت ماتستدليش بكتباى وعايز منك تحددى الموضوع الى احنا نتحاواور فية ماشى وعنديش مانع من مشاركة اى زميل  ليكى على الموضوعومانخرجش برة الموضوع زى ماحنا خلصنا من حكاية الكعبة دخلنا فى الاصنام  اه بالمناسبة هو انتى  مش بتتجلى الكنيسة وتشوفى التماثيل والصور الى جواها ولا اية  ............................ وسلام اه قبل مامشى خدى الاسئلة دى كدة ماشى بس تردى على سؤال سؤال ماشى

أسئلة بريئة جداً
تحت هذا العنوان وجدت أنه من الضروري أن أشارك ببعض التساؤلات التي نحتاج إلى إجابة عنها من إخواننا أتباع السيد المسيح وإن لم يعرفوا الإجابة فنحن على استعداد لأن نعلمهم بشرط أن يقروا هم بذلك، وكنت قد بدأت بسؤالين هما:
1ـ ماذا عن إخوة الإله وأزواج أخواته
جاء في متى 13/ 54ـ 56(54وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ حَتَّى بُهِتُوا وَقَالُوا:«مِنْ أَيْنَ لِهذَا هذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُوَّاتُ؟ 55أَلَيْسَ هذَا ابْنَ النَّجَّارِ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ أُمُّهُ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ، وَإِخْوَتُهُ يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي وَسِمْعَانَ وَيَهُوذَا؟ 56أَوَلَيْسَتْ أَخَوَاتُهُ جَمِيعُهُنَّ عِنْدَنَا؟ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِهذَا هذِهِ كُلُّهَا؟».).
2ـ سؤال أكثر براءة : ما هو معني :
مهير شلال حاش بز מה יר שלאל חאש בזالوارد في سفر إشعياء 8/ 1ـ4؟؟؟..(1 وقَالَ لِيَ الَرَبُّ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ لََوحاً واكْتُبْ عَلَيِهِ بِقَلَمٍ انسان لمهير شلال حاش بز.2وأن أشهد لنفسي شاهدَينِ أمينَينِ هُما أوريَّا الكاهنُ وزكريَّا بنُ يبرَخيا. 3 فاقتربتْ إليَّ النبيَّةُ فحبَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا. فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «ادعُ اسمهْ مَهِير شلال حاش بز ». 4فقَبلَ أن يعرفَ الصَّبيُّ أنْ يُناديَ يا أبي ويا أمِّي، تُحمَلُ ثروَةُ دِمشقَ وغَنائِمُ السَّامِرةِ قدام ملِكِ أشُّورَ»). والآن نستكمل باقي السلسلة من التساؤلات:
3ـ من هم أبناء الله ومن هم أبناء الناس؟.
إننا نجد تفسير هذا في تلمود اليهود والذي يذكر أن آدم عليه السلام قد زنا بشيطانة تدعى لييلت وأنجب منها الذكور والإناث وكذلك فعلت حواء وبناء عليه فإن أولاد آدم من حواء يطلق عليهم أبناء الله لأن الله قد أودع في آدم وحواء جزءاً من روحه أما أبنائهما من الشياطين فيطلق عليهم أبناء الناس. 
وعليه فإننا نجد في سفر التكوين 6 :1ـ 4»1وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ النَّاسُ يَكْثُرُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَوُلِدَ لَهُمْ بَنَاتٌ، 2أَنَّ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ رَأَوْا بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ أَنَّهُنَّ حَسَنَاتٌ. فَاتَّخَذُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ نِسَاءً مِنْ كُلِّ مَا اخْتَارُوا. 3فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لاَ يَدِينُ رُوحِي فِي الإِنْسَانِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لِزَيَغَانِهِ، هُوَ بَشَرٌ. وَتَكُونُ أَيَّامُهُ مِئَةً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً». 4كَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ طُغَاةٌ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَيْضًا إِذْ دَخَلَ بَنُو اللهِ عَلَى بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ وَوَلَدْنَ لَهُمْ أَوْلاَدًا، هؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الْجَبَابِرَةُ الَّذِينَ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ ذَوُو اسْمٍ. «.
وعليه وطبقاً لهذا المعتقد فإن اليهود يعتبرون أنفسهم أبناء الله على الحقيقة، وغيرهم أبناء الناس، فيا أتباع المسيح، إلى من تنتسبون بناء على المعتقد الذي بين أيديكم؟..هل أمكم لييلت أم حواء؟.. 
أرجو عدم التعجل في الرد قبل معرفتكم لرأي اليهود في المسيح وأمه كما هو وارد في تعاليم التلمود
زهدي​


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2007)

يابنت الفادى هذا الموضوع تستحقى عنه جائزه من المنتدى لانه صح قنبله ولا ابالغ اذا قلت نووووووويه
ولكن خوفى على الدكتور الطيب !!!!!!!!!


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 فبراير 2007)

اهلا اهلا اهلا the fog
فينك  تصدق المنتدى كله كان قلقان عليك 
خفنا ليكون حصلك حاجه
ايه ياعم الغيبه الطويله دى
حمدالله على السلامه​


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2007)

معنى مهير شلال حاش بز ( اسم عبرى معناه مسرع الى الغنيمه وهو اسم سمى به ابن لاشعيا للدلاله على فتح ملك اشور دمشق والسامره )اشعياء       1:8 & 3


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 فبراير 2007)

BITAR قال:


> يابنت الفادى هذا الموضوع تستحقى عنه جائزه من المنتدى لانه صح قنبله ولا ابالغ اذا قلت نووووووويه
> ولكن خوفى على الدكتور الطيب !!!!!!!!!




شكراااااااا ليك يا بيتر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك
اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى​


----------



## I love Allah (10 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة
> الموضوع لا فيه تأليف ولا تلكيك ولا تشهير ولا إهانة
> الموضوع منقول كما هو من أهرام الإثنين  1 يناير 2007
> مقال بقلم رئيس جامعة الأزهر الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد الطيب
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكي الأخت  الفاضلة بنت الفادي
بس لو بصيتي كويس للمقال هتلاقي صاحبه كان عايز يوطد العلاقة بين المسلمين والمسيحين
فالموضوع كبر معاه وقال نتحد أكتر ,,, فقال يقنعكوا تيجوا تحجوا معانا بالطريقة دي
شوكلكوا صدقتوا فعلا ده لو كان المقالة صحيحة أصلا وملهاش باقي يوضح الكلام
هههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد الخبر رائع وجديد وظريف كمان
​*


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2007)

[COLOR="[B][SIZE="5"]DarkOrchid"]العزيز :the fog [COLOR="Red"[/COLOR]] اجابه السؤال الاول يطول [COLOR="Sienna"]شرحه وسوف اكتب لك لاحقا [/COLOR] اما  اجابه السوال(2 ) معنى اسم مهير شلال حاش بز هو بالعبرى ( مسرع الى الغنيمه ) وهو [/COLOR]اسم سمى به ابن لاشعيا للدلاله على فتح ملك اشور دمشق والسامره ( اشعياء 8 : 1 & 3 )
اجابه السؤال(3) ابناء الله هم رجال نسل شيث
                     وبنات الناس هن بنات من نسل قايين[/SIZE][/B]


----------



## the fog (10 فبراير 2007)

> اهلا اهلا اهلا the fog
> فينك تصدق المنتدى كله كان قلقان عليك
> خفنا ليكون حصلك حاجه
> ايه ياعم الغيبه الطويله دى
> حمدالله على السلامه


الله يسلمك وشكرا ليكى بس لوكان حصلى حاجة دا كلة بتاع ربنا عادى يعنى وذى ماقولتلك انا كنت بقضى الاجازة مع اصحابى ولا حرام نعمل زى الناس 
بس ماتنسيش تردى عليا 



> يابنت الفادى هذا الموضوع تستحقى عنه جائزه من المنتدى لانه صح قنبله ولا ابالغ اذا قلت نووووووويه
> ولكن خوفى على الدكتور الطيب !!!!!!!!!


وانت ياعم يالى بتقول تستحق جايزة على اية  الحمد لله ردينا رد كافى على الموضوع ومافيش حد منا معصوم من الخطا يامعلم يابتاع  الجوايز انا مستعد لاى اسئلة بس بعد ماتجاوبيلى يابنت الفادى على اسئلتى او انت ياعم بيتر او اى شاب جرىء
 انا سالت 3 اسئلة صح سياتك عملت فيها شاب جرىء وجوبت على سوال واحد بس خليك قد كلامك وجاوب على الباقى ولا مش عارف مش عيب انك ماتعرفش بس العيب انك تعمل ابو العريف لو تعرف ترد رد  ماتعملش زى مشجعى الكورة وخلاص




​


----------



## the fog (10 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه اية يابنى الفلاحة دى فى الرد اقنعنى هات دليل زى مانا جبتلك كدة كلام من كتابكم انا سالت 3 اسئله عايزك ترد على كل سؤال باستفاضة لو ماتعرفش سيب الى يعرف يرد ماشى ياعم بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2007)

*يا اخى المسلم انا لست بفالح ولكنى اجلت اجابه السوال الاول حتى اجد اسلوب يقنع واحد زيك عايز اثباتات زى اجوبتنا على الاطفال ولكن اجابه السؤال الثانى والثالث تمت الاجابه عليهم وعليك البحث فيما قلته لانك انت الذى اعطيطنى الشواهد .... اى ... عود للشواهد ستجد الاجابه يافاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالح
مش عندكم العين بالعين قصدى الفالح بالفالح ( لك تحياتى )*


----------



## BITAR (10 فبراير 2007)

معزره مش عارف اسم  هاحاول المره الجايه اعرفه


----------



## the fog (10 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه  يابنى انت ماجوبتش غير على سوالين ومش فاهم منهم حاجة هات دليل على الانتة قلتة دة انتو مش عندكم اربع او خمس نسخ هات دليليت تلاتة كدة  انا سالت 3 اسئلة انت ماجوبتش لية ولا مستنى حد يجاوبلك ههههههههههههههههههه 
 اه ليا الشرف ان يكون اسمى احمد ​


----------



## the fog (10 فبراير 2007)

هى فين الاجابة دى والله يابنى العتب على النظرهههههههههه هاتها كدة من كلامى ورهالى ياعم انت مش اتبرعت انك تردعلينا 
ورهالى واعمل معروف فى حد مسيحى يمكن يكون مايعرفهاش ثم الزميلة والعضوة الى هاتستلم الجايزة مش مسمعانا صوتها لية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marline (11 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع ده جميل جدا جدا وعلى فكره فى ناس كتيره جدا منهم عارفه ان احنا الصح لكن للاسف بيكدبوا اللى بيعرفوه ومرسى اوى على المعلومه الجميله دى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
                                                        اختك مارلين


----------



## marline (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام لكم انا اختكم مارو 
ارجو كتابه الاسئله اللى محتاج اجابتها الاخ احمد يمكن نعر ف نرد على اللى زيه وانا بوجهله رساله ياريت ماتحاولش تندفع فى الحوار بطريقه غير متحضره واسأل الاسئله فى ادب علشان يتجاوب عليها كمان فى ادب
احنا فى منتدر حوارى اخلاقى
                                                                   اختكم فى المسيح الرب


----------



## the fog (11 فبراير 2007)

أسئلة بريئة جداً
تحت هذا العنوان وجدت أنه من الضروري أن أشارك ببعض التساؤلات التي نحتاج إلى إجابة عنها من إخواننا أتباع السيد المسيح وإن لم يعرفوا الإجابة فنحن على استعداد لأن نعلمهم بشرط أن يقروا هم بذلك، وكنت قد بدأت بسؤالين هما:
1ـ ماذا عن إخوة الإله وأزواج أخواته
جاء في متى 13/ 54ـ 56(54وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ حَتَّى بُهِتُوا وَقَالُوا:«مِنْ أَيْنَ لِهذَا هذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُوَّاتُ؟ 55أَلَيْسَ هذَا ابْنَ النَّجَّارِ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ أُمُّهُ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ، وَإِخْوَتُهُ يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي وَسِمْعَانَ وَيَهُوذَا؟ 56أَوَلَيْسَتْ أَخَوَاتُهُ جَمِيعُهُنَّ عِنْدَنَا؟ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِهذَا هذِهِ كُلُّهَا؟».).
2ـ سؤال أكثر براءة : ما هو معني :
مهير شلال حاش بز מה יר שלאל חאש בזالوارد في سفر إشعياء 8/ 1ـ4؟؟؟..(1 وقَالَ لِيَ الَرَبُّ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ لََوحاً واكْتُبْ عَلَيِهِ بِقَلَمٍ انسان لمهير شلال حاش بز.2وأن أشهد لنفسي شاهدَينِ أمينَينِ هُما أوريَّا الكاهنُ وزكريَّا بنُ يبرَخيا. 3 فاقتربتْ إليَّ النبيَّةُ فحبَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا. فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «ادعُ اسمهْ مَهِير شلال حاش بز ». 4فقَبلَ أن يعرفَ الصَّبيُّ أنْ يُناديَ يا أبي ويا أمِّي، تُحمَلُ ثروَةُ دِمشقَ وغَنائِمُ السَّامِرةِ قدام ملِكِ أشُّورَ»). والآن نستكمل باقي السلسلة من التساؤلات:
3ـ من هم أبناء الله ومن هم أبناء الناس؟.
إننا نجد تفسير هذا في تلمود اليهود والذي يذكر أن آدم عليه السلام قد زنا بشيطانة تدعى لييلت وأنجب منها الذكور والإناث وكذلك فعلت حواء وبناء عليه فإن أولاد آدم من حواء يطلق عليهم أبناء الله لأن الله قد أودع في آدم وحواء جزءاً من روحه أما أبنائهما من الشياطين فيطلق عليهم أبناء الناس. 
وعليه فإننا نجد في سفر التكوين 6 :1ـ 4»1وَحَدَثَ لَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ النَّاسُ يَكْثُرُونَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَوُلِدَ لَهُمْ بَنَاتٌ، 2أَنَّ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ رَأَوْا بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ أَنَّهُنَّ حَسَنَاتٌ. فَاتَّخَذُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ نِسَاءً مِنْ كُلِّ مَا اخْتَارُوا. 3فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لاَ يَدِينُ رُوحِي فِي الإِنْسَانِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لِزَيَغَانِهِ، هُوَ بَشَرٌ. وَتَكُونُ أَيَّامُهُ مِئَةً وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً». 4كَانَ فِي الأَرْضِ طُغَاةٌ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ. وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَيْضًا إِذْ دَخَلَ بَنُو اللهِ عَلَى بَنَاتِ النَّاسِ وَوَلَدْنَ لَهُمْ أَوْلاَدًا، هؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الْجَبَابِرَةُ الَّذِينَ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ ذَوُو اسْمٍ. «.
وعليه وطبقاً لهذا المعتقد فإن اليهود يعتبرون أنفسهم أبناء الله على الحقيقة، وغيرهم أبناء الناس، فيا أتباع المسيح، إلى من تنتسبون بناء على المعتقد الذي بين أيديكم؟..هل أمكم لييلت أم حواء؟.. 
أرجو عدم التعجل في الرد قبل معرفتكم لرأي اليهود في المسيح وأمه كما هو وارد في تعاليم التلمود
زهدي

دى الاسئلة الى انا سالتها  انا مش مندفع ولكن انت لوتابعتى الحوار من اول  صفحة الى اخرة هتلاقى انو كلة اهانةلينا ولرسولنا الكريم  وهاتشوفى تعليق الزملاء عليا عندما تغيبت عن المنتدى لمدة اسبوعين اتهزقت واتروقت بمعنى اصح ومافيش بردة حد رد على كلامى وقعدو يشجعو االزميلة بنت الفادى واثبت خطا كلامها  بعد كدة الموضوع اتحول الموضوع من الكعبة الى الاصنام وومن الجهل ان الزميل جاب احاديث صحيحة بس قعد يقولى انت بتتبركو بالقمر وكلام من دة طب انت مسيحية اهوة اقرى الحديث عن القمر الى مكتوب قصد رسولنا الكريم صلى الله علية وسلم هو تشبية المسلمون كالقمر مش بنتاركو بية والاحتفال بالمولد النبوى بالعروسة الحلاوة من المعروف عندنا ان دى بعدعة وكل بدعة ضلا لة  وكل ضلا لة فى النار ولومش مصدقانى اسالى مش بجيب الكلام دة من دماغى مش انا الى اندفعت وبعد كدة طلبو منى انى احدد الموضيع الى اتكلم فيها المهم سالت 3 اسئلة واضحين جدا وضوح الشمس فى كبد السماء والزميل تتطوع ورد بكلمتين وقالى هاجاوبلك على الباقى بعدين علشان لما تسالونى ارد عليكم مرة واحدة وعايز اعرفك حاجة كمان يارين مشرف المنتدى الاخلاقى مايحذفش مشاركات الاخوة المسلمين الى لو فيها قلة ادب او اساءة مش كل مانرد على موضوع يقوم زى الباشا وحازفة​


----------



## marline (11 فبراير 2007)

السلام لك يااخ احمد
انت سألت السؤال وان شاء الله ربنا هايدينى المقدره واقدر اجاوبلك عليه والمفروض انك فى الاول والاخر فى منتدى مسيحى بحت ماتأدرش تتفوه باى كلمه غلط لو عملت كده قوانين المنتدى تعطى الحق للاداره انها تحذف اللى انت بتقوله بكل سهوله ماداد هو لا يليق بما ورد فى القوانين
وربنا يقدرنى واقدراجيبلك الاجابه اللى تعرفك (ده لو انت ساأل للمعرفه وليس للاستهزاء ) وبعدين يا خ احمد انت مش هاتعرفنا دينا احسن مننا (صح واللا ايه)


----------



## the fog (12 فبراير 2007)

اوكى وانا موافق  على كلامك وشكر ليكى على زوقك وادبك فى الكلام معايا وانا منتظر الاجابة منك انا سالتها مش علشان استهزى بيكى لاسمح الله انا عايز اعرف وانت زى ماقولتى انا مش هاعرفكم دينكم احسن منكم دة صحيح ولكن انا مطلع جيد على الاديان وبسال حاجة مش عارفها ودة حقى انكم ترودو عليها زى مانا مستعد انى اجاوب على اى سؤال تسالية ليا اى كان السؤال بس بشرط مايكونش فية اهانة لدينى ولا لرسولى الكريم زى مالزميلة بنت الفادى قالت علية حرامى او سارق حشا لله ودة نص كلامها  نحن لانتجرا ء ان  نقول على سيدنا عيسى علية السلام  سارق حشا 


> شوف بقا انت اعترفت بنفسك اهووووووووووو
> المكان اللى فيه الكعبه من الاساس كان الاول بتاع مين ياخ
> يعنى رسولكم لما حب يبنى الكعبه سرق الكنيسه وهدها وغير معلمها
> يبقا رسولكم ايه انا مقولتش حاجه


----------



## lovebjw (12 فبراير 2007)

the fog قال:


> أسئلة بريئة جداً
> تحت هذا العنوان وجدت أنه من الضروري أن أشارك ببعض التساؤلات التي نحتاج إلى إجابة عنها من إخواننا أتباع السيد المسيح وإن لم يعرفوا الإجابة فنحن على استعداد لأن نعلمهم بشرط أن يقروا هم بذلك، وكنت قد بدأت بسؤالين هما:
> 1ـ ماذا عن إخوة الإله وأزواج أخواته
> جاء في متى 13/ 54ـ 56(54وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ حَتَّى بُهِتُوا وَقَالُوا:«مِنْ أَيْنَ لِهذَا هذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُوَّاتُ؟ 55أَلَيْسَ هذَا ابْنَ النَّجَّارِ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ أُمُّهُ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ، وَإِخْوَتُهُ يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي وَسِمْعَانَ وَيَهُوذَا؟ 56أَوَلَيْسَتْ أَخَوَاتُهُ جَمِيعُهُنَّ عِنْدَنَا؟ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لِهذَا هذِهِ كُلُّهَا؟».).
> ...




وغير كدة يا استاذى حضرتك مش واخد بالك من حاجة 
ان حضرتك بتكلم ناس نصارى باسئلة فى التلمود اليهودى 
حضرتك لو تحب تكلم ناس نصارى كلهم من الانجيل واسئلهم لكن ما تجيش تتكلم فى التلمود وتسالنا لاننا لا نعترف الا بالعهد القديم ولا نعترف بالتلمود 
يعنى ينفع يا استاذ فوج اجى اسالك حضرتك بسوال فى المذاهب الشعية ارجو من حضرتك الرد بالعقل 
لو حضرتك سنى ينفع اتكلم معاك فى العقيد الشيعية 
ولو حضرتك شيعيى نفس الكلام ينفع اكلمك بالعقيدة السنية 


ولك فى النهاية استاذى سوالى الان وهو 
هل حضرتك ضامن الدخول للجنة 
واروجو منك الرد بايات من القران لانى سارد عليك انا كمان بالقران 
واذا اثبت لحضرتك انك لن تذهب الى الجنة فيجب عليك التفكير جيدا فى الهك 
الذى ابو بكر الصديق يقول عنه انه ماكر 
جيدا يا استاذى اذا كان الهك ماكر فماذا ستفعل وانت تعبد ماكر يغير كلامه وينساه وينسخه وغير ذلك لا تضمن دخولك الى جنته 
ارجو منك التفكير والترتيب الجيد لردك وشكر


----------



## saad (13 فبراير 2007)

أنا فعلا سعيد بهذه الأمانة في النقل وهذا موضوع له هدف واضح وهو التقريب الحقيقي بين المسلمين والمسيحيين دون أي اعتداء على دين ثقافة أحد الديانتين 
هكذا فهمت 
مشكورة يا بنت الفادي


----------



## hazoma (14 فبراير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اعتقد بردة ان الرد على اسئلة الاخ احمد  وياريت ماكنش انطرد لانى تابعت الى كتبة كلة والراى الاول والاخير ليكم الاخ بيتر الى رد بكلمتين على الاخ احمد موضحش بردة اى حاجة لكن اعتقد انى انا عندى الرد على السؤال ماهم معنى الاسم اية 
بس عايز حد يفرقلى بين العهد القديم والعقد الجديد ياريت ياجماعة ولما اجى استدل من الكتاب المقدس استدل من العهد القديم ولا الجديد ارجو الافادة واليك ياخ بيتر الرد على السؤال
مهير شلال حاش بز מה יר שלאל חאש בז
الوارد في سفر إشعياء 8/ 1ـ4؟؟؟...
لقد أمر الرب القدير ـ في كتابهم المقدس ـ نبيه هوشع بأن يتزوج من زانية ويستولدها أولاد زنى، لماذا ؟. 
لأن الرب القدير!!.. قد غضب على من يرتكب جريمة الزنا في الخفاء وليس في العلن، إن الرب القدير يشجع على الفاحشة ويريد من الزناه أن يمارسوا الزنا علنية أمام الكل وليس في الخفاء، الأمر الذي يجعل المرء يقف أمام أفلام الجنس التي تصدر عن هوليوود وقفة خشوع لأنهم يتيحون الفرصة لمن فاته رؤية مشهداً جنسياً يؤدى في الطريق العام كما هو الحال في جميع دول أوربا فتراهم ينتجون ويروجون لأفلام جنسية ويمنحون أبطالها جوائز الأوسكار نظراً لأدائهم مهمتهم المقدسة كما يأمرهم بذلك كتابهم المقدس إذ أن ارتكاب الزنا خلف الأسوار وداخل حجرات مغلقة مخالفة ربانية ويتعين عليهم فعلها في العلن وليس في السر وهو ما لا يرضى عنه الرب ونظراً لرسالة الأنبياء السامية كان يتعين على هوشع أن يبدأ بنفسه وليتخذ لنفسة امرأة زانية ولينجب منها أولاد زنى، وذلك بأمر من الله القدير:
ففي سفر هوشع 1/ 2ـ3: 
{ 2لمَّا بدأَ الرّبُّ يتكلَّمُ بِلِسانِ هُوشَعَ، قالَ الرّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «خُذْ لكَ اَمرأةَ زِنًى، وليكُنْ لكَ مِنها أولادُ زِنًى. لأنَّ أهلَ الأرضِ كُلَّهُم يَزنونَ في الخفيةِ عنِّي أنا الرّبُّ». 3فذهَبَ وأخذَ جومَرَ بِنتَ دِبلايِمَ، فحَبِلَت ووَلَدَت لَه اَبنًا. } .
يا سلااااااام منتهى الخضوع والإخلاص والإذعان لأوامر ربه القدير!!!.. { 3فذهَبَ وأخذَ جومَرَ بِنتَ دِبلايِمَ، فحَبِلَت ووَلَدَت لَه اَبنًا. }...
والأكثر من ذلك نجد أن السفر يكشف لنا أن هناك نوع من القربان داخل معابد بني إسرائيل يتمثل في تقديم الذبائح إلى الله القدير وسط أحضان بغايا المعابد، نعم هناك بغايا في المعابد ويحملن هذا اللقب اقرأ المكتوب في هوشع 4 :11ـ18 { 11الخمرُ الجديدةُ والمُعَتَّقةُ تُعَطِّلانِ الفَهمَ. 12شعبي يستَشيرونَ الإلهَ الخشَبةَ ويستَخبِرونَ الإلهَ الوتَدَ. روحُ الزِّنى أضَلَّهُم، فزَنَوا في الخفْيةِ عَنِّي. 13يذبَحونَ الذَّبائِحَ على رُؤوسِ الجبالِ، ويُبَخرونَ تَحتَ أشجارِ البَلُّوطِ والحَورِ والبُطمِ لأنَّ ظِلَّها حسَنٌ. بناتُكُم يَزْنينَ وكنَّاتُكُم يَفسُقْنَ، 14فلا أعاقِبُ بَناتِكُم على زِناهُنَّ ولا كنَّاتِكُم على فِسقِهِنَّ. الرِّجالُ أنفُسُهُمُ اَنْفَرَدوا بالزَّواني، وذَبَحوا الذَّبائِحَ معَ بَغايا المَعابِدِ. فالشَّعبُ الذي لا يتَبَيَّنُ الحَقَ يتَهَوَّرُ. }.
والآن اقرأ المكتوب في سفر إشعياء 8/ 1ـ4 .
نجد نبي الله إشعياء يزني بامرأة ليست كسائر النساء وإنما هي نبيّة،طبعاً أليس هو نبي؟.. أتراه كسائر الزناة يزني بفاسقة؟.. حاشاه .. فليزني بامرأة نبية.. حتى تليق بمقامه، وذلك بأمر من الرب القدير وأنها حبلت وولدت ابنا ولأنه, ابن سفاح سماه الرب القدير اسماً يتناسب مع الواقعة فلقد أسماه " مهير شلال حاش بز מה יר שלאל חאש בז " وهو كلام عبري غير مترجم.
وإليك النص: {1 وقَالَ لِيَ الَرَبُّ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ لََوحاً واكْتُبْ عَلَيِهِ بِقَلَمٍ انسان لمهير شلال حاش بز.2وأن أشهد لنفسي شاهدَينِ أمينَينِ هُما أوريَّا الكاهنُ وزكريَّا بنُ يبرَخيا. 3 فاقتربت إليَّ النبيَّةُ فحبَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا. فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «ادعُ اسمهْ مَهِير شلال حاش بز ». 4فقَبلَ أن يعرفَ الصَّبيُّ أنْ يُناديَ يا أبي ويا أمِّي، تُحمَلُ ثروَةُ دِمشقَ وغَنائِمُ السَّامِرةِ قدام ملِكِ أشُّورَ». ) فالرب القدير سمى ولد الزنا ( مهير شلال حش بز). 
والسؤال الآن لماذا لم يترجم كاتب السفر المعنى العبري لمهير شلال حاش بز מה יר שלאל חאש בז وتركه كما هو؟. 
وماذا يعني مَهِير شلال حاش بز؟ .
و بالرجوع إلى النص الإنجليزي من نسخة الملك جيمس The Revised Version والمعتمدة عند كل الطوائف المسيحية تجده مكتوباً كالتالي (Mahershalalhashbaz) والسؤال الآن هل قارئ النص التوراتي باللغة الإنجليزية يفهم معنى Mahershalalhashbaz ؟؟. 
إن العدد 3 ينص صراحة على اسمه: { 3 فاقتربت إليَّ النبيَّةُ فحبَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا. فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «ادعُ اسمهْ مَهِير شلال حاش بز » }. 
وإليك ترجمة النص من نسخة الملك جيمس:
And I went unto the prophetess, and she conceived, and bares a son. Then said the Lord to me, call his name Mahershalalhashbaz. 
ولما كان شراح الكتاب المقدس ومترجموه يعرفون أن Mahershalalhashbaz أمرٌ بفعلٍ وليس اسماً كما هو وارد بالنص لذلك تراهم قد أبقوا على النص العبري دون ترجمته، والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه هو لماذا فعلوا ذلك ؟. 
والإجابة ببساطة تنحصر في معنى الاسم المذكور في النص لأنه يشين إلى الرب العلي القدير, وللخروج من هذا المأزق قام شراح الكتاب المقدس بالتعديل في النص أقل ما يقال فيه أنهم زادوا الإشكال تعقيدا فقالوا في النص الحديث طبعة 2003 { وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «خُذْ لكَ لَوحًا كبيرًا واَكتُبْ فيهِ بحُروفٍ مَقروءةٍ أسرِعْ إلى السَّلبِ، بادِرْ إلى النَّهبِ. 2ثمَ أحضِرْ لي شاهدَينِ أمينَينِ هُما أوريَّا الكاهنُ وزكريَّا بنُ يبرَخيا». 3ودنَوتُ مِنِ اَمرأتي النبيَّةِ، فحمَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا. فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «سَمِّهِ: أسرِعْ إلى السَّلبِ، بادِرْ إلى النَّهبِ. 4فقَبلَ أن يعرفَ الصَّبيُّ أنْ يُناديَ يا أبي ويا أمِّي، تُحمَلُ ثروَةُ دِمشقَ وغَنائِمُ السَّامِرةِ إلى أمامِ ملِكِ أشُّورَ». }.
وإليك مقارنة بين النصين :
كل نصوص الكتاب المقدس
(1 وقَالَ لِيَ الَرَبُّ خُذْ لِنَفْسِكَ لََوحاً واكْتُبْ عَلَيِهِ بِقَلَمٍ انسان لمهير شلال حاش بز.2وأن أشهد لنفسي شاهدَينِ أمينَينِ هُما أوريَّا الكاهنُ وزكريَّا بنُ يبرَخيا. 3 فاقتربتْ إليَّ النبيَّةُ فحبَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا. فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «ادعُ اسمهْ مَهِير شلال حاش بز ». 4فقَبلَ أن يعرفَ الصَّبيُّ أنْ يُناديَ يا أبي ويا أمِّي، تُحمَلُ ثروَةُ دِمشقَ وغَنائِمُ السَّامِرةِ قدام ملِكِ أشُّورَ»).
النص الحديث للكتاب المقدس 2003
(1 وقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «خُذْ لكَ لَوحًا كبيرًا واَكتُبْ فيهِ بحُروفٍ مَقروءةٍ أسرِعْ إلى السَّلبِ، بادِرْ إلى النَّهبِ. 2ثمَ أحضِرْ لي شاهدَينِ أمينَينِ هُما أوريَّا الكاهنُ وزكريَّا بنُ يبرَخيا». 3ودنَوتُ مِنِ اَمرأتي النبيَّةِ، فحمَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا. فقالَ ليَ الرّبُّ: «سَمِّهِ: أسرِعْ إلى السَّلبِ، بادِرْ إلى النَّهبِ. 4فقَبلَ أن يعرفَ الصَّبيُّ أنْ يُناديَ يا أبي ويا أمِّي، تُحمَلُ ثروَةُ دِمشقَ وغَنائِمُ السَّامِرةِ إلى أمامِ ملِكِ أشُّورَ»).
وعليه فلقد أصبح اسم مَهِير شلال حاش بز Mahershalalhashbazفي النص الحديث هو: 
أسرعْ إلى السَّلبِ، بادِرْ إلى النَّهبِ מה יר שלאל חאש בזوهكذا تحول الرب القدير عندهم إلى زعيم عصابة مجرم ـ تعالى الله عما يقولون علواً كبيراً ـ يأمر بالسلب والنهب بأسرع وقت ممكن، فقَبلَ أن يعرفَ الصَّبيُّ أنْ يُناديَ يا أبي ويا أمِّي، تُحمَلُ ثروَةُ دِمشقَ وغَنائِمُ السَّامِرةِ إلى أمامِ ملِكِ أشُّورَ.
وتحول النص الأصلي { فاقتربتْ إليَّ النبيَّةُ فحبَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا } والذي هو غير مستبعد على إلههم ففي حديث سابق بين الرب وهوشع { قالَ الرّبُّ لِهُوشَعَ: «خُذْ لكَ اَمرأةَ زِنًى، وليكُنْ لكَ مِنها أولادُ زِنًى } فلقد تحول هذا النص في النسخة الحديثة المعدلة إلى: 
{ودنَوتُ مِنِ اَمرأتي النبيَّةِ، فحمَلَت وولَدَتِ اَبنًا }.. 
فقد أضافوا إلى النص الأصلي كلمة اَمرأتي فهذا أدعى إلى الحياء قليلاً, فلا إثم على الرجل حينما يدنوا من امرأته ثم تحمل منه, وعليه فوضع كلمة امرأتي داخل النص الحديث تخفف من حدته لاسيما أنه هو الذي دنا منها بعكس النص الأصلي والذي يرميها بالفجور، في معتقدنا نحن المسلمين، لأنها لم تكن امرأته وهي التي اقتربت منه ليزني بها، ـ تنفيذا لتعاليم الرب طبعاً ـ كما أنه لا إثم عليه هو الأخر لأنه ينفذ تعاليم ربه القدير..
أيصح هذا يا أمة المسيح؟؟؟... 
نريد إجابة محددة..​


----------



## أنـا الإســلام ربـّانـي (16 فبراير 2007)

أمـر طــبـيعـي ،

كـل مسـلم يتـســاءل عن الحقيقة ويطلب توضـــحـــاً يكون انتهك القوانين!!

و"قليل أدب"!!!!

بينما تفترون على ديننا ونبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتقذفوننا بـألفــاظ نابية وتجرحون انتمائنا ،

وكـل هــذا عــــــــــــــــــــــــــادي !!

لـذا قررت الخروج من المنتدى بسبب التناقض و التفرقة ، يدعون شيء ويطبقون عكسه!

هذا ليس أسلوب عقلاني متزن في التعامل !


ومن قــال أننا في منتدى حوار أخلاقي؟؟!!!

اسألوا صحبتكم كيف ردوا علي بهمجية وقللوا من شأني!!

رغــم أنني كنت أتحاور بهدوء و أوضــح بحيادية بل وأعبّر عن فخري بانتمائي لديني دون أي احتقار لدينكم ،

وعندما طرحت مجموعة من التــســاؤلات وكنت حزينة لأننا بحاجة إلى التوضيح والتفسير وأرجو أن أفهم 

وطلبت المساعدة وختمت تساؤلاتي قائلة: إنني لازلت أجهل :smil13: 

فرد أحدهم بكل استهزاء ضاحكا على تساؤلي وقال أنا أيضا لازلت أجهل !!:yahoo: 

أي أن أسلوبي مبهم وتافه!!!  .

أهذا جــزاء من يستفسر عن ديانتكم؟؟؟

أم أنكم لاتملكون أدنـى إجــابة وتـعـليل وتـدليـل ؟

 لقد صدموني حقا!

أهذا ما علمكم إيــاه دينـكم؟!!


----------



## hazoma (16 فبراير 2007)

اخى فى الله او اختى فى الله انا الاسلام ربانى  لا تقلقى وثقى تمام الثقة ان لله عباد اختارهم واصطفاهم على سائر الخلق اجمعين  وهم الرسل جميعا ومن الملاحظ ان الاخوة اتباع السيد المسح علية السلام لايدرون بذلك مما افتروة كذابا على رسولهم الكريم  والاناجيل تحوى الكثير والكثير من السب واللعنات للسيد المسيح علية السلام فمعنا الى نصرة رسولنا الكريم والدفاع عن رسل الله جميعا ولا اطيل عليكم يالكلام وفى النهاية اقول لكم هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل من منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر​


----------



## marline (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام لكم
    يا اخ حازم اذن ان انا قبل هذا الوقت لما الاخ احمد اتكلم بطريقه مش كويسه على ديننا قولتله انه لازم انه يضع فى اعتباره انه فى منتدى مسيحى وانه لازم يتكلم عن رب المجد يسوع بادبواخلاق لان مافيش اى حد منا هايسمحلك بعد كده انك تهين دينه واذن طريقتك فى التعبير فى الرساله كلها مش هاتقدر تنكر انها مهينه الى حد فظييييييع لديننا ولا يوجد اى مسيحى على وجه الارض ممكن ان يسمح لك باى اهانه
و بالنسبه لسؤالك عن الفرق بين العهد الجديد والقديم ما تريد معرفته فى العهد القديم فهو فى العهد القديم فقط ونفس الحال للعهد الجديدلا يوجد ما يجعلك تحتار فى التفرقه بينهم اثناء اى استفسار ولكن للاستدلال العهد القديم هو ماقبل مجىء السيد المسيح رب المجد ولكن العهد الجيد بعد مجيءالسيد المسيح وفدائه لكل من يؤمن به فقط 
اما بالنسبه الى الاسئله التى ترحتها مع انها بكل قله ذوق الا انى من واجبى تجاه دينى ان ارد عليك رد وافى لتعرف الحقيه وليس ما تقراوه من مفسريكم المخطئين عن الكتاب المقدس العظيم

اولا:
نبى الله القدير هوشع لم بتزوج بزانيه واليك الاتى لعل الله القدير الذى اهنته يعطيك المقدره على الفهم

 قال البعض أن النبى هوشع تزوج فعليا بزانية ولكن كان هذا مثلا لتعليمة ةتعلم الشعب أن الله الذى تزوج الامة الاسرائلية يواجة خيانة الامة التى أحبها وفداها لأن (الارض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب) وكان الانبياء يحولون أختبارات بنى أسرائيل تشبيها لأنفسهم كما قال بولس الرسول فى مورنثوس 6:4  تزوج هوشع من (جومر) وهى طاهرة رمزا لنبى أسرائيل لما دعاهم الله أولا كما قيل فى هوشع 15:2 وهى تغنى هناك كأيام صباها 
 وكيوم صعودها من ارض مصر ثم تركت جومر هوشع وخانتة (هوشع 1:3) فصار لقبها (أمرأة زنى) وجهز هذا الاختبار المخزن هوشع ليمارس رسالة وعظة للأمة الاسرائلية التى خانت الرب وعبدت الاوثان وكانت معاملة هوشع لزوجتة الخاطئة مثلا يعلم بنى أسرئيل كيف يعاملهم الله وكان كلام هوشع من قلبة وأختبارة فكان تأثير عظيم فى السامعين  وعن الجزء الاخروهو (ليكن لك منها اولاد زنى) ان الله القدير قال هذا كتفسير لما فعلته الامه الاسرائيله بالله كما هو وارد فى التفسير الذى شحته لك من قبل.
  اما السؤال عن ماورد فى سفر اشعياء النبى فالله باذنه سوف يعطينى المقدره على ان اوضحه لك واخرا احزك يااخ حازم من ان تتفوه باى كلمه اخرى لا تليق عنديننا وارجو منك ان تحتفظ بهذا الكلام لتكون معنا اخ عزيز ونكون نحن مستعدين لاى رد على اى سؤال يسأل بادب واخلاق
واسأل من الله ان يعطيك القدره على فهم ما يريد ان تفهمه


----------



## marline (16 فبراير 2007)

mars666 قال:


> يا صاحب الموضوع بلا زنط ولا لوك  وبلا وجع قلب  اليوم  خزنت بقات لو اجالي عيسى ومعه كل الانبياء لاخيلهم يكفروا
> 
> معكم ملكيه للكعبه  يعني اوراق اثبات ملكيه لو معكم خدوها
> 
> ...



                                          لو بالملكيه
اليك ردى لو هى بالملكيه !!!!
المفروض انه بالنسبه ليككوا مافيش ملكيه اهم من كلام رسولكوا صح ولا غلططططط


----------



## marline (16 فبراير 2007)

يااخت / انا  الاسلام ربانى
ليس (كـل مسـلم يتـســاءل عن الحقيقة ويطلب توضـــحـــاً يكون انتهك القوانين)ولكن عندما يكون داخل اسئلته او اجاباته فيها قله الذوق المتناهى وانا لا افترى على ااحد ولكن اقرائى ماهم يكتبون وبالتالى للمنتدى كل الحق فى ان يمنعوهم من الادلاء بالحوار مادام يتعدى حدود الادب واختى التى ذكرت موضوع العذراء فى الكعبه هو من علمائكم ولكم الحق فى ان تردوا (اذا كان يوج رد على ما قاله نبيكم )بكل ادب واخلاق. ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## lovebjw (16 فبراير 2007)

استاذة  marline
 حضرتيكى وضحتيى وجهة نظركى
وانا رديت على باقى الاسئلة  ولو حضرتك عودات ردى الذى قبل دا انا طرحت سوال بعد ردى 
لكن بعض من اخوتنا المسلمين لا يحبو الاجابة عن الاسئلة بل فقط فى طرح الاسئلة 
الاستاذ اللى كان بيسال انا رديت لحضرتك على 3 اسئلة وفى ناس كملت الباقى 
بس انا سالت حضرتك سوال 
وملاقيتش اجابة 
استاذ  hazoma
انا مش هادخل معاك مناظرة زى ما حضرتكبتقول هل من مناظر 
وانا بقول لحضرتك انا مش هادخل معاك مناظرة 
بس ممكن حضرتك تفمهينى حاجة صغيرة اوى لو سمحت 
حضرتك داخل هذا المنتدى لتدعو الناس الى الاسلام ولا لتجادل وتناظر 
اذا كان حضرتك انت والاخت المحترمة نا الاسلام الربانى تدعونا للاسلام لدخول الجنة 
اذا على حضرتك او الاخت انا الاسلام الربانى الرد على سوالى 
وهو هل حضرتك او اى مسلم تضمن دخولك الجنة 
ارجو من حضرتك اجابة اه او لا ولو حضرتك تتكرم ببعض الايات 
وانا سيكون لى رد 
وارجو من حضرتك مراجعة تعليقى السابق لهذا 
واذا كنت لا تملك الاجابة اذن لا تناظر احد فى هذا المنتدى لانك سوف تذهب الى جهنم 
ارجو من حضرتك رد بسيط مهدف وموضح وشكر لك ولاختى المحترمة انا الاسلام الربانى 
وشكر


----------



## hazoma (16 فبراير 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
الاخوة والاخوات جميعا بعد السلام عليكم 
 اولا احب ان اوضح الى الاخت مارلين شى انت تتحدثى عن قلة الادب فى الحديث معاكم ولا تتحدثى عما يقولة الاخوة المسحين لنا نحن المسلمون ومافيش حد بنطرد من المنتدى غير المسلمين بس مش ملاحظة دى ولا اية ثم بالنسبة لاخ احمد انا رديت على سؤال من الاسئلة فى حد معرفتى لانى لااجد اجابة مقنعة من الاخ اى رد على الاخ احمد على العموم مش شغلى  دة المهم انا هارد على الاخ الى سالنى الاسئلة عن الجنة  
 اولا احب ان اوضح ليك شى  نحن المسلمون  لا ندخل الجنة باعمالنا ولكن برحمة ربى وفضلة 
 واليك التوضيح 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلق الله أجمعين .. كيف  تدخلون الجنة يامسلمون
واكمل لك السؤال
وما هى جنتكم يا مسلمين .. ؟؟


نرد بامر الله ونقول 

حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول الله عز وجل أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر قال أبو هريرة ومن بله ما قد أطلعكم الله عليه اقرءوا إن شئتم ( فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون
صـحـيـح


هذه هى الجنة .. ما لاعين رأت .. ولا أذن سمعت .. ولا خطر على قلب بشر 


ها هل يوجد مشكلة الان يا نصارى ؟؟ طيب خير ان شاء الله 


نقترب اكثر واكثر الى الجنة ( نسأل الله الجنة) 

* بناؤها: 

لبنة من فضة ولبنة من ذهب، وملاطها المسك، وحصباؤها اللؤلؤ والياقوت، وترابها الزعفران، ومن صلى في اليوم اثنتي عشرة ركعة بني له بيت في الجنة. 

(الجنة بناؤها لبنة من فضة، ولبنة من ذهب، وملاطها المسك الأذفر، وحصباؤها اللؤلؤ والياقوت، وتربتها الزعفران، من يدخلها ينعم لا يبأس، ويخلد لا يموت، لا تبلى ثيابهم، ولا يفنى شبابهم) صحيح الالبانى

"من صلى اثنتي عشرة ركعة في يوم وليلة، بني له بهن بيت في الجنة". صحيح مسلم 


* أبوابها: 

فيها ثمانية أبواب وفيها باب اسمه الريان لا يدخله إلا الصائمون، وعرض الباب مسيرة الراكب السريع ثلاثة أيام، ويأتي عليه يوم يزدحم الناس فيه. 

( في الجنة ثمانية أبواب، فيها باب يسمى الريان، لا يدخله إلا الصائمون). صحيح البخاري 


* درجاتها: 

فيها مائة درجة ما بين كل درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض، والفردوس أعلاها، ومنها تفجر أنهار الجنة، ومن فوقها عرش الرحمن. 

(إن في الجنة مائة درجة، أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيله، كل درجتين ما بينهما كما بين السماء والأرض، فإذا سألتم الله فسلوه الفردوس، فإنه أوسط الجنة، وأعلى الجنة، وفوقه عرش الرحمن، ومنه تفجر أنهار الجنة). صحيح البخاري 


* أنهارها: 

فيها نهر من عسل مصفى، ونهر من لبن، ونهر من خمر لذة للشاربين، ونهر من ماء، وفيها نهر الكوثر للنبي محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أشد بياضا من اللبن وأحلى من العسل، فيه طير أعناقها كأعناق الجزر (أي الجمال). 

(سئل النبي ما الكوثر قال ذاك نهر أعطانيه الله يعني في الجنة أشد بياضا من اللبن وأحلى من العسل فيه طير أعناقها كأعناق الجزر قال عمر أن هذه لناعمة فقال رسول الله أكلتها أنعم منها ) حسن صحيح الألباني 


* أشجارها: 

فيها شجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام لا يقطعها، وإن أشجارها دائمة العطاء قريبة دانية مذللة. 

(إن في الجنة شجرة، يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام، لا يقطعها، واقرؤا إن شئتم : {وظل ممدود}). صحيح البخاري 


* خيامها: 
فيها خيمة مجوفة من اللؤلؤ عرضها ستون ميلا في كل زاوية فيها أهل يطوف عليهم المؤمن. 

"في الجنة خيمة من لؤلؤة مجوفة. عرضها ستون ميلا. في كل زاوية منها أهل. ما يرون الآخرين. يطوف عليهم المؤمن". صحيح مسلم 


ها يوجد مشكلة الان ؟؟ يرد واحد باحث عن الحق ويقول ممكن اسال سؤال .. اذاى الخمرة حرام وهى فى الجنة ؟

نرد بعون الله .. 


اولا يجب ان نعرف شئ بسيط الا هو .. الخمر محرم علينا نحن المسلمين 

ولكن الله عز وجل أراد ان يجازى عباده المسلمين الذين عندما نزلت هذه الاية افرغ المسلمون اوعية الخمر في شوارع المدينة, ولم يعودوا الى شربها مرة اخرى.. هذا هو الرد البسيط فقط الله يجازى عباده الذين استمعوا كلامه وبدل لهم خمرة الدنيا بخمر اخرى ولكن فى الجنة مع العلم انه ليس مسكر كما يعتقد البعض ..

لنعود اذا الى الجنة ..

كيف ادخل الجنة ؟؟؟


أوصاف اهل الجنة ( نسأل الله ان نكون منهم ) 

الوصفُ الأوّلُ: 
{إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ} وهم الذين اتَّقوا ربَّهم باتخاذ الوقايةِ من عذابهِ بفعلِ ما أمَرهم بهِ طاعةً له وَرَجَاءً لثوابِه، وتركِ ما نهاهُمْ عنه طاعةً لَهُ وخوفاً من عقابه



الوصفُ الثاني: 
{الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّآءِ وَالضَّرَّآءِ}، فهُمْ ينفقونَ ما أمِروا بإنفاقِه على الوجهِ المطلوبِ منهمْ مِنَ الزكاةِ والصدقاتِ والنفقاتِ على مَنْ له حقٌ عليهم، والنفقاتِ في الجهادِ وغيره من سُبُل الخيرِ. ينفقونَ ذلك في السَّراءِ والضَّراءِ، لا تحملهم السَّراءُ والرَّخاءُ على حُبِّ المالِ والشحِّ فيهِ طمَعاً في زيادتِه، ولا تحملُهم الشِّدةُ والضراءُ على إمساكِ المالِ خوفاً من الحاجةِ إليهِ. 



الوصفُ الثالثُ: 
{وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ} وهم الحابِسُونَ لغَضَبِهم إذا غضِبُوا فلا يعْتَدون ولا يحقِدون على غيرِهم بسببه.



الوصفُ الرابعُ:
{وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ} يعْفُون عمَّنْ ظلَمهم واعتَدَى عليهمْ فلا ينتقمون لأنفسِهم مع قدْرَتِهِم على ذلك وفي قوله تعالى: .{وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ} إشارةٌ إلى أنَّ العفَوَ لا يُمْدَح إِلا إذا كان من الإِحسانِ، وذلكَ بأن يقعَ مَوْقِعَهُ ويكونَ إصلاحاً. فأما العفوُ الَّذِي تزدادُ بِه جريمةُ المعتدِي فليس بمحمودٍ ولا مأجورٍ عليه. قال الله تعالى: {فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ} [الشورى:40]. 



الوصفُ الخامسُ: 
{وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُواْ فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُواْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُواْ اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُواْ لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّواْ عَلَى مَا فَعَلُواْ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ}، الفاحشةُ ما يُسْتَفْحَشُ من الذنوبِ وهي الكبائرُ كقتلِ النفسِ المُحَرَّمَةِ بغيرِ حقٍّ وعقوقِ الوالدين وأكل الرِّبا وأكل مالِ اليتيمِ والتَّوَلِّي يومَ الزَّحفِ، والزِّنَا والسرقةِ ونحوها من الكبائرِ. 

وأمَّا ظُلْمُ النفس فهوَ أعَمُّ فيشمَلُ الصغائرَ والكبائِرَ. فهمْ إذا فَعَلُوا شيئاً من ذَلِكَ ذَكرُوا عظمةَ مَنْ عَصَوْه فخافوا منه، وذَكرُوا مغفرتَه ورحمتَه فَسَعَوْا في أسبابِ ذلك فاسْتَغْفَروا لذنوبهم بطلب سترِها والتجاوزِ عن العقوبةِ عليها وفي قوله: {وَمَن يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ} إشارةٌ إلى أنهم لا يَطلبُونَ المغفرةَ من غيرِ اللهِ لأنَّه لا يغفرُ الذنوبَ سِواه. 


الوصفُ السادسُ: 
{وَلَمْ يُصِرُّواْ عَلَى مَا فَعَلُواْ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ} أي لم يسْتَمِرُّوا على فعلِ الذنبِ وهم يعْلَمون أنَّه ذنبٌ ويَعْلَمُون عظمةَ من عصَوْه ويَعلَمونَ قُرْبَ مغفرَتِه بل يبادِرون إلى الإِقلاع عنه والتوبةِ منه. فالإِصرارُ على الذنوب مع هذا العلمِ يجعلُ الصغائرَ كبائرَ ويتدرَّجُ بالفاعلِ إلى أمورٍ خطيرةٍ صعبةٍ. 



وقال تعالى: {قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ.الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاَتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ.وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُّعْرِضُونَ.وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلزَّكَـاةِ فَاعِلُونَ.وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ. إِلاَّ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ.فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَآءَ ذلِكَ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ.وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لأَمَانَاتِهِمْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ.وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ.أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْوَارِثُونَ.الَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ الْفِرْدَوْسَ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ} [المؤمنون:1-11]

فهذه الآياتُ الكريمةُ جمَعَتْ عِدَّةَ أوصافٍ مِن أوصافِ أهلِ الجنةِ: 


الوصفُ الأولُ: 
{الْمُؤْمِنُونَ} الذين آمَنُوا بالله وبكلِّ ما يجبُ الإِيمانُ به مِن ملائكةِ الله وكتبِه ورسلِهِ واليومِ الآخرِ والقدرِ خيرهِ وشرِّه، آمَنُوا بِذَلِكَ إيماناً يستلزمُ القبولَ والإِذعانَ والانقيادَ بالقولِ والعمل



الوصفُ الثاني: 
{الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاَتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ} حاضرةٌ قلوبُهم ساكنةٌ جوارحُهم يستحضرون أنهم قائمونَ في صلاتهِم بينَ يدي الله عزَّ وجلَّ يخاطِبونَّهُ بكلامه، ويتقربُون إليهِ بذكرهِ، ويَلجؤُون إليه بدعائِه، فهم خاشعُون بظواهِرِهم وبواطِنِهم



الوصفُ الثالثُ:
{وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ مُّعْرِضُونَ} واللَّغْوُ كلُّ ما لا فائدة فيهِ ولا خيرَ من قولٍ أو فعلٍ، فهم معرضونَ عنه لقوةِ عزيمتِهم وشِدَّةِ حْزمِهم لا يُمضُونَ أوقاتَهم الثمينةَ إلاَّ فيما فيه فائدةٌ، فَكَمَا حفظُوا صلاتَهم بالخشوعِ حفظُوا أوقاتَهم عن الضياع وإذا كانَ مِنْ وصفِهم الإِعراض عن اللَّغوِ وهو ما لا فائدةَ فيه فإعراضُهَم عما فيه مضرةٌ من باب أوْلى. 



الوصفُ الرابعُ: 
{وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلزَّكَـاةِ فَاعِلُونَ} يحتملُ أنَّ المرادَ بالزكاةِ القسطُ الواجبُ دفعُه من المالِ الواجبِ زكاتُه، ويحتملُ أنَّ المرادَ بها كلُّ ما تَزْكُوْ به نفوسُهم من قولٍ أو عمل. 



الوصفُ الخامسُ:
{وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ.إِلاَّ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ} فهم حَافِظُون لفُروجِهم عَنِ الزِّنَا واللواطِ لما فيهما من معصيةِ الله والانحطاطِ الخُلُقِيِّ والاجتماعيِّ. ولعلَّ حفظَ الفرجِ يَشْمَلُ ما هو أعَمُّ من ذلك فيشمَلُ حِفْظَهُ عن النظر واللمس أيضاً وفي قوله: {فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ} إشارةٌ إلى أنَّ الأصْلَ لومُ الإِنسانِ على هذا الفعلِ إلاَّ على الزوجةِ والمملوكة لما في ذلك مِن الحاجة إليه لدفعِ مُقْتَضَى الطَبيعةِ وتحصيل النسل وغيرهِ من المصالحِ وفي عموم قوله: {فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَآءَ ذلِكَ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ} دليلٌ على تحريم الاستمناءِ الذي يُسَمَّى (العادة السريةَ) لأنه عملِيَّةٌ في غيرِ الزوجاتِ والمملوكاتِ.



الوصفُ السادسُ: 
{وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لأَمَانَاتِهِمْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ} الأمانةُ ما يُؤتَمَنُ عليه مِنْ قولٍ أو فعلٍ أو عينٍ. فمن حدَّثَكَ بِسِرٍّ فقد ائتمنَكَ، ومنْ فعَل عندَك مَا لاَ يُحِبُّ الاطلاع عليه فقد ائتمنك ومن سلَّمكَ شيئاً من مالِه لِحِفْظِه فقد ائتمنك، والْعَهْدُ ما يلتزمُ به الإِنسانُ لغيرهِ كالنذرِ لله والعهودِ الجاريةِ بينَ الناس. فأهلُ الجنةِ قائمون برعايةِ الأماناتِ والعهدِ فيما بينَهم وبينَ الله وفيما بينهم وبينَ الخلق، ويدخلُ في ذلك الوفاءُ بالعقودِ والشروطِ المباحةِ فيها. 



الوصفُ السابعُ:
{وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ} يُلازِمونَ على حفظِها من الإضاعة والتفريطِ، وذلك بأدَائِها في وقتِها على الوجهِ الأكملِ بشروطِها وأركانها وواجباتِها. وقد ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى أوصافاً كثيرةً في القرآن لأهلِ الجنةِ سوى ما نقلناه هنا، ذَكَر ذَلِكَ سبحانَهُ ليتَّصفَ به مَنْ أرادَ الوصولَ إليهَا.


ها يوجد مشكلة الى الان ؟؟

طيب خير ان شاء الله .. لنكمل اذا

الأحاديثِ عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم 


فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «مَنْ سَلَكَ طريقاً يلتمس فيه عِلْمَاً سهَّل الله له به طريقاً إلى الجنة»، رواه مسلم. وله عنه أيضاً أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قالَ: «ألا أدلُّكم على ما يمحُو الله به الخطايَا ويرفعُ به الدرجاتِ؟» قالوا: بَلَى يا رسول الله. قال:«إسباغُ الوضوءِ على المَكَارهِ وكثرةُ الْخُطَا إلى المساجدِ، وانتظارُ الصلاةِ بعد الصلاةِ»


وله عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «ما مِنْكم مِنْ أحدٍ يتوضَّأُ فيُسْبغُ الوضوءَ ثم يقولُ أشهد أنْ لا إِله إلا الله وحده لا شريكَ له وأشهد أن محمداً عبدُه ورسولُه إلا فُتِحتْ له أبوابُ الجنةِ الثمانيةُ يدخلُ من أيِّها شاءَ». وعن عمرَ بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أيضاً «فيمَنْ تَابعَ المؤذنَ من قلْبه دَخَلَ الجنةَ»، رواه مسلم


وعن عثمانَ بن عفَّانَ رضي الله عنه أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «مَنْ بَنى مسجداً يبْتغِي به وجهَ الله بَنَى الله لَهُ بيتاً في الجنةِ»، متفق عليه. وعن عُبَادة بن الصامتِ رضي الله عنه أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «خمسُ صلواتٍ كتبهنَّ اللهُ على العبادِ فمن جاءَ بهِنَّ ولم يُضَيِّعْ منهن شيئاً استخفافاً بحقِّهن كان له عندَ الله عهداً أنْ يدخلَه الجنةَ»، رواه الإِمامُ أحمدَ وأبو داودَ والنسائي

وعن ثَوْبَانَ رضي الله عنه أنَّه سأل النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم عن عَمَلٍ يدخلُه الله به الجنةَ فقالَ: «عليكَ بكثْرَة السجودِ فإنكَ لا تسجد لله سجدةً إلاَّ رَفَعَكَ الله بها درجةً وحطَّ عنك بها خطِيئةً»، رواه مسلم. وعن أمِّ حبيبةَ رضي الله عنها أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «ما مِنْ عبدٍ مسلمٍ يصلَّي لله تعالى في كلِّ يومٍ اثنتي عَشْرَة ركعةً تطوُّعاً غيرَ فريضةٍ إلاَّ بَنَى الله له بيتاً في الجنةِ»، رواه مسلم. وهنَّ أربعٌ قبلَ الظهر، وركعتانِ بعدَها، وركعتانِ بعدَ المغربِ، وركعتانِ بعدَ العشاءِ، وركعتانِ قبلَ صلاة الصبح


وعن معاذ بن جبلٍ رضي الله عنه أنه قالَ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: أخْبِرنِي بعملٍ يدخلُني الجنةَ ويباعدُني عن النارِ. قال: «لقد سَألْتَ عن عظيمٍ وإنه لَيَسيرٌ على منْ يسَّرَهُ الله عليه، تعبدُ الله ولا تشركُ به شيئاً، وتقيمُ الصلاةَ، وتؤتِي الزكاةَ، وتصومُ رمضانَ، وتحجُّ البيت»، (الحديث) رواه أحمدُ والترمذيُّ وصححه. وعن سهلِ بنِ سعدٍ رضي الله عنه أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «إنَّ في الجنةِ باباً يقالُ له الريَّانُ يدخلُ منه الصائِمون يومَ القيامةِ لا يدخل منه أحدٌ غيرُهُمْ» (الحديث) متفق عليه. 

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «العمرةُ إلى العمرةِ كفارةٌ لما بينهما، والحجُ المبرورُ ليس له جزاءٌ إلا الجنة»، متفق عليه. وعن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: «مَنْ كان له ثلاثُ بناتٍ يُؤْوِيهنَّ ويرحمهنَّ ويَكفَلُهُنَّ وَجَبَتْ له الجنةُ الْبَتَّةَ». قيل: يا رسولَ الله فإن كانتا اثنتين قال:« وإن كانتا اثنتين ». قال: فَرَأى بعض القومِ أن لو قالَ: واحدةً لقالَ واحدة. رواه أحمد. 


وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم سُئِلَ عن أكثر ما يُدْخِلُ الجنةَ، فقال: «تَقْوى اللهِ وحسنُ الْخُلق»، رواه الترمذيُّ وابنُ حِبَّانَ في صحيحه. وعن عياض بن حمارٍ المجاشعيِّ أنَّ النبيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «أهلُ الجنةِ ثلاثةٌ: ذو سلطانٍ مُقْسطٌ متصدِّقٌ موفقٌ، ورجلٌ رحيمٌ رقيقُ القلبِ لكل ذِي قُرْبَى، ومُسْلِمٌ وعَفِيفٌ متَعفِّفٌ ذو عيالٍ»، رواه مسلم في حديث طويل. 


ها يوجد مشكلة الى الان ؟؟؟ 


طيب عندى سؤال ( على افتراض انى اتكلم مع شخص ما
تفضل اعرض سؤالك 

ما هى احوال النساء فى الجنة ..؟؟

طيب خير ان شاء الله 

اولا يجب ان تعرف ان الجنة ليس للرجال فقط ( كما فى النصرانية) وكما ليست للمخصين فقط : ( ( كما فى النصرانية) 

انما الجنة :- 

{ ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة } [النساء:124]. 


طيب كيف يكون حال النساء فى الجنة ؟

المرأة لا تخرج عن هذه الحالات في الدنيا فهي: 

1- إما أن تموت قبل أن تتزوج. 

2- إما أن تموت بعد طلاقها قبل أن تتزوج من آخر. 

3- إما أن تكون متزوجة ولكن لا يدخل زوجها معها الجنة، والعياذ بالله. 

4- إما أن تموت بعد زواجها. 

5- إما أن يموت زوجها وتبقى بعده بلا زوج حتى تموت. 

6- إما أن يموت زوجها فتتزوج بعده غيره. 

هذه حالات المرأة في الدنيا ولكل حالة ما يقابلها في الجنة: 

1- فأما المرأة التي ماتت قبل أن تتزوج فهذه يزوجها الله – عزوجل – في الجنة من رجل من أهل الدنيا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « ما في الجنة أعزب » [أخرجه مسلم]، قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا لم تتزوج – أي المرأة – في الدنيا فإن الله تعالى يزوجها ما تقر بها عينها في الجنة.. فالنعيم في الجنة ليس مقصورا على الذكور وإنما هو للذكور والإناث ومن جملة النعيم: الزواج. 

2- ومثلها المرأة التي ماتت وهي مطلقة. 

3- ومثلها المرأة التي لم يدخل زوجها الجنة. قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: فالمرأة إذا كانت من أهل الجنة ولم تتزوج أو كان زوجها ليس من أهل الجنة فإنها إذا دخلت الجنة فهناك من أهل الجنة من لم يتزوجوا من الرجال. أي فيتزوجها أحدهم. 

4- وأما المرأة التي ماتت بعد زواجها فهي – في الجنة – لزوجها الذي ماتت عنه. 

5- وأما المرأة التي مات عنها زوجها فبقيت بعده لم تتزوج حتى ماتت فهي زوجة له في الجنة. 

6- وأما المرأة التي مات عنها زوجها فتزوجت بعده فإنها تكون لآخر أزواجها مهما كثروا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « المرأة لآخر أزواجها » [سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة للألباني]. ولقول حذيفة رضي الله عنه لامرأته: ( إن شئت أن تكوني زوجتي في الجنة فلا تزوجي بعدي فإن المرأة في الجنة لآخر أزواجها في الدنيا فلذلك حرم الله على أزواج النبي أن ينكحن بعده لأنهن أزواجه في الجنة ). 


ها فى مشكلة ؟؟ طيب عندى سؤال :: اعمار النساء فى الجنة هل تكون عجوز ؟

إذا دخلت المرأة الجنة فإن الله يعيد إليها شبابها وبكارتها لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « إن الجنة لايدخلها عجوز.... إن الله تعالى إذا أدخلهن الجنة حولهن أبكارا » .


طيب الان تعرفنا على الجنة . هل يوجد مشكلة فى هذا الكلام الى الان ؟؟ 

خيران شاء الله .. الان الى كل من يهمه البحث عن الحق :- نحن تحت امرك فى اى سؤال عن الاسلام فهل من مجيب لدعوتنا .. 

سؤال بسيط جدا جدا 

ما هى جنتكم يا نصاري ؟؟ واين هى ومن الذى يدخل الجنة ؟ وهل النساء تدخل الجنة ؟ 


والسلام عليكم .​


----------



## jesuslove1j (17 فبراير 2007)

بجد بجد هى فعلاً قنبلة ربنا يبارك  حياتك


----------



## saad (17 فبراير 2007)

كل واحد يتكلم وكأنه يمكل مفتاح الجنة ؟
والله عجيب 
يا ناس لو سمحتوا خليكم فيما يفيد فقط الحوار من أجل الوصول للحق من أجل توضيح وجهة نظر 
من أجل رد ظلم عن دين من الأديان
عن إمكانية التعايش السلمي عن الأخلاق التي ضاعت بيننا 
عن 
عن 
عن 
شيء يمكن عمله 
لكن الجنة بيد الله الذي خلقها وسيعطيها لمن يشاااااااااااااااااء
فاهمين لمن يشااااااااااااااااء
ليس بكيفي ولا كيفك 
من يعمل سوءاً يجز به 
فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيراً يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره 
............

و..........بس 
محبكم جميعا سعد


----------



## hazoma (17 فبراير 2007)

اخى سعد انا رديت على تساؤل من الاخ الى سالنى عن الجنة ولو انت اخدت بالك من كلامى فى اول شى كنت قيت الكلام دة


> اولا احب ان اوضح ليك شى نحن المسلمون لا ندخل الجنة باعمالنا ولكن برحمة ربى وفضلة


ماقولتش انى هادخل الجنة انا وغيرى الحمد لله اخى سعد انا عارف هما بيسالو الاسئلة دى لية لو انت اخدت بالك انها شبهة على الاسلام وغيرة ولو تحب اقولك اية هلى الاسئلة الى ممكن يسالوها انا ممكن اقول اخى سعد لاتنسا اننا فى منتدى مسيحى بحت  اخى سعد انا لااقلل من شانك فانت اخى فى الله وفى الاسلام ولكن نحن هنا لنجيب عن تساؤلات ولتوضيح كل شى عن الاسلام حتى ولو كان بسيط اعتقد انى سالت سؤال فى الاخر وبردة محدش رد عليا   وربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
 وسلام​


----------



## lovebjw (17 فبراير 2007)

hazoma قال:


> اولا احب ان اوضح ليك شى  نحن المسلمون  لا ندخل الجنة باعمالنا ولكن برحمة ربى وفضلة
> واليك التوضيح
> وطبعا من اولا نفهم ان المسلم هيدخل الجنة برحمة الله وليس بعمله
> 
> ...


وفى النهاية استاذتى نظر لرد حضرتك الغير واضح وهو كيف ستدخل الجنة حضرتك قلت انك ستدخل برحمة الله اى مجانا 
ثم رجعت فى كلامك وقلت ان انت ستدخل باعمالك ودا برضو واضح فى تعليقى على ردءك
وفى النهاية يا استاذى افكر بسوالى وانا لم اسل واقول لك اشرحلى الجنة لو كلمنى على نساء الجنة وما هى احوالهم بل انا سوالى هل تضمن دخول الجنة اسيدخلك الجنة ام لا وارجو من حضرتك رد بسيط وسهل وبلاش لو سمحت المقدمات والدخول فى حوراءت جانبية كثيرة ارجوك 
جازءك الله كل خير يا اخى


----------



## hazoma (18 فبراير 2007)

الاخ الفاضل  شكرا على ردك المتواضع دة اخى انا هنا فى المنتدةى علشان اوضح  دينى وحبيت اوصف الجنة كما علمنا عن رب العزة وعن رسولنا الكريم  واقول لك انا لااطمن دخول الجنة ولكن اطع فى رخمة ربى وعفوة ورضائة عنى وعن المسلمين جميعا لانة لايوجد انسان منا معصوم من الخطأ ارجو ان تاخد بالك من هذة الكلمة وانظر الى هذة الاحاديث

حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي، حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ عُثْمَانَ، حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ طَلْحَةَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو أَيُّوبَ، أَنَّ أَعْرَابِيًّا، عَرَضَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم وَهُوَ فِي سَفَرٍ ‏.‏ فَأَخَذَ بِخِطَامِ نَاقَتِهِ أَوْ بِزِمَامِهَا ثُمَّ قَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - أَوْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ - أَخْبِرْنِي بِمَا يُقَرِّبُنِي مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ وَمَا يُبَاعِدُنِي مِنَ النَّارِ ‏.‏ قَالَ فَكَفَّ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثُمَّ نَظَرَ فِي أَصْحَابِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ ‏"‏ لَقَدْ وُفِّقَ - أَوْ لَقَدْ هُدِيَ - قَالَ كَيْفَ قُلْتَ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ قَالَ فَأَعَادَ ‏.‏ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ تَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ لاَ تُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَتُقِيمُ الصَّلاَةَ وَتُؤْتِي الزَّكَاةَ وَتَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ دَعِ النَّاقَةَ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 
114 - وَحَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَاتِمٍ، وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ بِشْرٍ، قَالاَ حَدَّثَنَا بَهْزٌ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَوْهَبٍ، وَأَبُوهُ، عُثْمَانُ أَنَّهُمَا سَمِعَا مُوسَى بْنَ طَلْحَةَ، يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ ‏.‏ 
115 - حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى التَّمِيمِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الأَحْوَصِ، ح وَحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الأَحْوَصِ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ، عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ طَلْحَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ، قَالَ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ دُلَّنِي عَلَى عَمَلٍ أَعْمَلُهُ يُدْنِينِي مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ وَيُبَاعِدُنِي مِنَ النَّارِ ‏.‏ قَالَ ‏"‏ تَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ لاَ تُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَتُقِيمُ الصَّلاَةَ وَتُؤْتِي الزَّكَاةَ وَتَصِلُ ذَا رَحِمِكَ ‏"‏ فَلَمَّا أَدْبَرَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ إِنْ تَمَسَّكَ بِمَا أُمِرَ بِهِ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ وَفِي رِوَايَةِ ابْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ‏"‏ إِنْ تَمَسَّكَ بِهِ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 
116 - وَحَدَّثَنِي أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ، حَدَّثَنَا عَفَّانُ، حَدَّثَنَا وُهَيْبٌ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، عَنْ أَبِي زُرْعَةَ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، أَنَّ أَعْرَابِيًّا، جَاءَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ دُلَّنِي عَلَى عَمَلٍ إِذَا عَمِلْتُهُ دَخَلْتُ الْجَنَّةَ ‏.‏ قَالَ ‏"‏ تَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ لاَ تُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَتُقِيمُ الصَّلاَةَ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ وَتُؤَدِّي الزَّكَاةَ الْمَفْرُوضَةَ وَتَصُومُ رَمَضَانَ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ قَالَ وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لاَ أَزِيدُ عَلَى هَذَا شَيْئًا أَبَدًا وَلاَ أَنْقُصُ مِنْهُ ‏.‏ فَلَمَّا وَلَّى قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَنْظُرَ إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَلْيَنْظُرْ إِلَى هَذَا ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 
117 - حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ، وَأَبُو كُرَيْبٍ - وَاللَّفْظُ لأَبِي كُرَيْبٍ - قَالاَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ، عَنْ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ، قَالَ أَتَى النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عليه وسلم النُّعْمَانُ بْنُ قَوْقَلٍ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَرَأَيْتَ إِذَا صَلَّيْتُ الْمَكْتُوبَةَ وَحَرَّمْتُ الْحَرَامَ وَأَحْلَلْتُ الْحَلاَلَ أَأَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ نَعَمْ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ 
118 - وَحَدَّثَنِي حَجَّاجُ بْنُ الشَّاعِرِ، وَالْقَاسِمُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّاءَ، قَالاَ حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُوسَى، عَنْ شَيْبَانَ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ، وَأَبِي، سُفْيَانَ عَنْ جَابِرٍ، قَالَ قَالَ النُّعْمَانُ بْنُ قَوْقَلٍ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏.‏ بِمِثْلِهِ ‏.‏ وَزَادَ فِيهِ وَلَمْ أَزِدْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا ‏.‏ 
119 - وَحَدَّثَنِي سَلَمَةُ بْنُ شَبِيبٍ، حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ أَعْيَنَ، حَدَّثَنَا مَعْقِلٌ، - وَهُوَ ابْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ - عَنْ أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ، أَنَّ رَجُلاً، سَأَلَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقَالَ أَرَأَيْتَ إِذَا صَلَّيْتُ الصَّلَوَاتِ الْمَكْتُوبَاتِ وَصُمْتُ رَمَضَانَ وَأَحْلَلْتُ الْحَلاَلَ وَحَرَّمْتُ الْحَرَامَ وَلَمْ أَزِدْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا أَأَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ ‏"‏ نَعَمْ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ قَالَ وَاللَّهِ لاَ أَزِيدُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا ‏.‏ 
2763 - حَدَّثَنَا هَنَّادٌ، وَاَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَنِيعٍ، قَالاَ حَدَّثَنَا اَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ، قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ اِسْحَاقَ، عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ، قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏"‏ اِنَّ فِي الْجَنَّةِ لَمُجْتَمَعًا لِلْحُورِ الْعِينِ يُرَفِّعْنَ بِاَصْوَاتٍ لَمْ يَسْمَعِ الْخَلاَئِقُ مِثْلَهَا قَالَ يَقُلْنَ نَحْنُ الْخَالِدَاتُ فَلاَ نَبِيدُ وَنَحْنُ النَّاعِمَاتُ فَلاَ نَبْاَسُ وَنَحْنُ الرَّاضِيَاتُ فَلاَ نَسْخَطُ طُوبَى لِمَنْ كَانَ لَنَا وَكُنَّا لَهُ ‏"‏ ‏.‏ وَفِي الْبَابِ عَنْ اَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَاَبِي سَعِيدٍ وَاَنَسٍ ‏.‏ قَالَ اَبُو عِيسَى حَدِيثُ عَلِيٍّ حَدِيثٌ غَرِيبٌ ‏.‏ 
2764 - حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَشَّارٍ، حَدَّثَنَا رَوْحُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ، عَنِ الاَوْزَاعِيِّ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ اَبِي كَثِيرٍ، فِي قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ‏:‏ ‏(‏فَهُمْ فِي رَوْضَةٍ يُحْبَرُونَ ‏)‏ قَالَ السَّمَّاعُ ‏.‏ وَمَعْنَى السَّمَّاعِ مِثْلَ مَا وَرَدَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ اَنَّ الْحُورَ الْعِينَ يُرَفِّعْنَ بِاَصْوَاتِهِنَّ ‏.‏ 

هل تستطيع أن تثبت أنك لست من الذين قال فيهم يسوع 

مت 7/22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة.23 فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم

من يقول ليسوع يا رب يا رب غيركم يا نصارى؟

من يدعي انه يصنع المعجزات باسم يسوع غيركم يا نصارى؟

هلا أثبت لنا أنك لست منهم؟!

ونقول أن الإسلام قد قدم العديد من الضمانات للمسلم بدخول الجنة فقد روى البخاري من حديث سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ
عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ مَنْ يَضْمَنْ لِي مَا بَيْنَ لَحْيَيْهِ وَمَا بَيْنَ رِجْلَيْهِ أَضْمَنْ لَهُ الْجَنَّةَ

ورى الإمام احمد من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَا زَعِيمٌ بِبَيْتٍ فِي رَبَضِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْمِرَاءَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُحِقًّا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الْكَذِبَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَازِحًا وَبِبَيْتٍ فِي أَعْلَى الْجَنَّةِ لِمَنْ حَسَّنَ خُلُقَهُ

وقال تعالى في محكم كتابه

{وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَعْدَ اللّهِ حَقًّا وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللّهِ قِيلاً} (122) سورة النساء

وقال تعالى

{وَعَدَ اللّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِّنَ اللّهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ} (72) سورة التوبة

{وَعْدَ اللَّهِ لَا يُخْلِفُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ} (6) سورة الروم

هذا وعد الله لنا وقال عز وجل في الحديث القدسي

نفهم من هذا أن المؤمنين والمؤمنات هم في الجنة خالدين فيها

ولكن ما لا نقوله هو أن نقول أن فلان في الجنة بدون نص .. حتى لو نعلم عنه إيمانه .. 

طيب لماذا لا نقول هذا؟

لأن هذا في علم الغيب ولا نريد أن نكون في من قال الله فيهم

{أَاطَّلَعَ الْغَيْبَ أَمِ اتَّخَذَ عِندَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَهْدًا} (78) سورة مريم

ولكننا نستطيع أن نقول أبو بكر في الجنة ونستطيع ان نقول عمر في الجنة رضي الله عنهما

لماذا؟

لوجود نص صريح .. روى الإمام أحمد من حديث عبد الرحمن بن عوف أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَعُمَرُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَعَلِيٌّ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَعُثْمَانُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَطَلْحَةُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَالزُّبَيْرُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَعَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَسَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ نُفَيْلٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بْنُ الْجَرَّاحِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ

وبالتالي لا نقول بأن المعين في الجنة ولكن نقول المؤمنون الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في الجنة!!!

ونعود للكتاب المقدس وتحذير المسيح عليه السلام منها فيقول 

مت 5/29 فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها وألقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم. 30 وان كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها والقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم 

فكان هذا تحذير من المسيح وترهيب كما يقول كاتب المقال من عذاب الجحيم الجسدي إن نظر لمراة بشهوة

وانظر معي وتأمل هذا النص الذي يثبت جهل الكاتب بكتابه فتأمل الكلام إذا

لوقا 13

22 واجتاز في مدن وقرى يعلّم ويسافر نحو اورشليم.
23. فقال له واحد يا سيد أقليل هم الذين يخلصون.فقال لهم
24 اجتهدوا ان تدخلوا من الباب الضيق.فاني اقول لكم ان كثيرين سيطلبون ان يدخلوا ولا يقدرون.
25 من بعدما يكون رب البيت قد قام واغلق الباب وابتدأتم تقفون خارجا وتقرعون الباب قائلين يا رب يا رب افتح لنا يجيب ويقول لكم لا اعرفكم من اين انتم.
26 حينئذ تبتدئون تقولون اكلنا قدامك وشربنا وعلّمت في شوارعنا.
27 فيقول اقول لكم لا اعرفكم من اين انتم.تباعدوا عني يا جميع فاعلي الظلم.
28 هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان متى رأيتم ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب وجميع الانبياء في ملكوت الله وانتم مطروحون خارجا.
29 يأتون من المشارق ومن المغارب ومن الشمال والجنوب ويتكئون في ملكوت الله.
30 وهوذا آخرون يكونون اولين واولون يكونون آخرين
اى اثبات تريد بعد ذلك


سبحان الله!!!

إنه المسيح الذي يرد عليكم

لم يقل للرجل آمن بي وانتهى الأمر ولكن قال له اجتهد واعمل

ماذا تريدون أكثر من ذلك​


----------



## saad (18 فبراير 2007)

الأخ حزووووووم
مع إعجابي الشديد بردودك ولكن لي ملاحظات أثبتها هنا لك 
1- لا بد أن لا تنسى أنك هنا ضيف على ألإخوة  المسيحيين في منتداهم 
2- لا بد أن تغلب العقل على النقل في كل ما تقول حيث أن النقول من النصوص أصلا مختلف فيها فلا تثبت دليلا بما يحتاج دليلا إلا في مكان الاستشهاد المطلوب جدا بعد اتفاق على صحة ما ننقل 
3- لا دب من الهدوء وراجع نصك قبل إرساله حتى لا تقع في خطأ مطبعي يفسد المعنى ويفهم خطأ

.......
لك ولجميع الحاضرين والمشرفين والمسلمين والمسيحيين 
أجمل تحية


----------



## lovebjw (18 فبراير 2007)

hazoma قال:


> الاخ الفاضل  شكرا على ردك المتواضع دة اخى انا هنا فى المنتدةى علشان اوضح  دينى وحبيت اوصف الجنة كما علمنا عن رب العزة وعن رسولنا الكريم  واقول لك انا لااطمن دخول الجنة ولكن اطع فى رخمة ربى وعفوة ورضائة عنى وعن المسلمين جميعا لانة لايوجد انسان منا معصوم من الخطأ ارجو ان تاخد بالك من هذة الكلمة وانظر الى هذة الاحاديث
> 
> 
> 
> ...


استاذى العزيز فى النهاية ايضا انا اثبت لحضرتك ان مفيش حاجة اسمها ان انت تضمن الجنة فى الاسلام لن الذين هم قبلوك لم يضمونها مع انهم كانو منكبار رجال الاسلام امثال عمر بن الخطاب وابو بكر الصديق وايضا الرسول محمد 
ولكن الان لك هذه الاية ولك تفسيرها من المفسرين المسلمين ولك انت الاختيار اذا كنت ستدخل الجنة ام النار 
سورة مريم ايه 71 
(وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَّقْضِا) 
وانتظر ساتى لك بالتفسير ( ثم بين سبحانه أحوالهم يوم الحشر فقال « و إن منكم إلا واردها » أي ما منكم أحد إلا واردها و الهاء في واردها راجعة إلى جهنم)
وهنا تعنى ان حضرتك داخل جهنم داخل جهنم 
وارجو من حضرتك الرد ارجوك فى الموضوع وبلاش تطلعنا برة الموضوع والسوال ارجوك
وارجو منك تفسيركى لى ايضا هذه الاية 
سورة الفرقان ايه 23 
(وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاء مَّنثُورًا)  
( وقدمنا اى عمدنا ( الى ما عملو من عمل ) من الخير كصدقة وصلة رحم وقرى ضيف واغاثة ملهوف 
(فجعلناه هباء منثور ) اى تعنى ان لا نفع منه والهباء هو ما يرى من الكوى التى عليها الشمس كالغبار المفرق اى مثله فى عدم النفع به )
ما ردك يا استاذى اذا كان عملك ممكن ان يصبح كالهباء المنثور  اى لا نفع منه 
والتفسير دا مش تفسير لكن تفسير البيضاوى 
وشكر لك على احترامك ولكن ارجو ان لا تخرج من الموضوع فى ردك على كلامى


----------



## lovebjw (18 فبراير 2007)

saad قال:


> الأخ حزووووووم
> مع إعجابي الشديد بردودك ولكن لي ملاحظات أثبتها هنا لك
> 1- لا بد أن لا تنسى أنك هنا ضيف على ألإخوة  المسيحيين في منتداهم
> 2- لا بد أن تغلب العقل على النقل في كل ما تقول حيث أن النقول من النصوص أصلا مختلف فيها فلا تثبت دليلا بما يحتاج دليلا إلا في مكان الاستشهاد المطلوب جدا بعد اتفاق على صحة ما ننقل
> ...


استاذى العزيزي جدا والمحترم جدا فى ردك الاستاذ سعد 
ما املك فى يدى الا ابدى اعجابى الشديد باحترامك وبردك  
وصدقنى يا استاذ سعد انا مش هدفى هو المناظرة لان لو حضرتك راجعت كلامى هتلاقى ان الاستاذ حزووم قال هل من مناظر انا قلت له انا لا اناظرك 
ولكن انا هدفى فعلا هو فهم الجنة وكيف يمكن للشخص ان يدخلها 
فاذا كان الشخص يعبد اله لا يضمن له الدخول فى الجنة فلماذ يعبده 
وفى النهاية يا استاذى لك منى كل التحية والاحترام


----------



## siham (20 فبراير 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> استاذى العزيز فى النهاية ايضا انا اثبت لحضرتك ان مفيش حاجة اسمها ان انت تضمن الجنة فى الاسلام لن الذين هم قبلوك لم يضمونها مع انهم كانو منكبار رجال الاسلام امثال عمر بن الخطاب وابو بكر الصديق وايضا الرسول محمد
> ولكن الان لك هذه الاية ولك تفسيرها من المفسرين المسلمين ولك انت الاختيار اذا كنت ستدخل الجنة ام النار
> سورة مريم ايه 71
> (وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَّقْضِا)
> ...




لماذا يا أخي  تكتب الأية ولا تكمل الأية التى بعدها حتى يكون التفسير صحيح 

 وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَقْضِيًّا(71)ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا وَنَذَرُ الظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا جِثِيًّا(72)}سورة مريم ايه 71 -72

وتفسير الأية هو كالتالي 

{وَإِنْ مِنْكُمْ إِلا وَارِدُهَا} أي ما منكم أحدٌ من برٍ أو فاجر ألاّ وسيرد على النار، المؤمن للعبور والكافر للقرار {كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَقْضِيًّا} أي كان ذلك الورود قضاءً لازماً لا يمكن خُلفه {ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا} أي ننجّي من جهنم المتقين بعد مرور الجميع عليها {وَنَذَرُ الظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا جِثِيًّا} أي ونترك الظالمين في جهنم قعوداً على الركب، قال البيضاوي: والآية دليلٌ على أن المراد بالورود الجثوُّ حواليها، وأن المؤمنين يفارقون الفجرة إلى الجنة بعد نجاتهم، ويبقى الفجرة فيها على هيئاتهم.


اما سورة الفرقان فالله لايقصد من الأية المؤمنين بل الكفار الذين يكفرون بلقاء الله 
وكان يجب عليك ان تكتب الأيات التي قبل هذه الأية حتى يستطيع القارىء فهم الأية ومن هم المقصودين بها 
واليك الأيات

{وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا لَوْلا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْمَلائِكَةُ أَوْ نَرَى رَبَّنَا لَقَدْ اسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ وَعَتَوْا عُتُوًّا كَبِيرًا(21)يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ الْمَلائِكَةَ لا بُشْرَى يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ وَيَقُولُونَ حِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا(22)وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا(23)أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلاً(24)}.

والتفسير كما يلي 

  {وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءنَا} أي قال المشركون الذين لا يرجون لقاء الله، ولا يخشون عقابه لتكذيبهم بالبعث والنشور {لَوْلا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْمَلائِكةُ} أي هلاّ نزلت الملائكة علينا فأخبرونا بصدق محمد {أَوْ نَرَى رَبَّنَا} أي أو نرى الله عياناً فيخبرنا أنك رسوله قال أبو حيان: وهذا كله على سبيل التعنت وإِلا فما جاءهم به من المعجزات كافٍ لو وُفّقوا { لَقَدْ اسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ} أي تكبروا في شأن أنفسهم حين تفوهوا بمثل هذه العظيمة، وطلبوا ما لا ينبغي {وَعَتَوْا عُتُوًّا كَبِيرًا} أي تجاوزوا الحدَّ في الظلم والطغيان، حتى بلغوا أقصى العتو وغاية الاستكبار {يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ الْمَلائِكَةَ لا بُشْرَى يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ} أي يوم يرى المشركون الملائكة حين تنزل لقبض أرواحهم وقت الاحتضار لن يكون للمجرمين يومئذٍ بشارة تسرهم بل لهم الخيبة والخسران {وَيَقُولُونَ حِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا} أي تقول الملائكة لهم: حرام ومحرم عليكم الجنة والبُشرى والغفران قال ابن كثير: وذلك يصدق على وقت الاحتضار حين تبشرهم الملائكة بالنار، فتقول للكافر عند خروج روحه: أُخرجي أيتها النفس الخبيثة في الجسد الخبيث، أُخرجي إِلى سمومٍ وحميم وظلٍ من يحموم فتأبى الخروج وتتفرق في البدن فيضربونه بمقامع الحديد، بخلاف المؤمنين حال احتضارهم فإِنهم يُبشرون بالخيرات وحصول المسرات {تَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهمْ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلا تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ} {وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ} أي عمدنا إِلى أعمال الكفار التي يعتقدونها براً كإِطعام المساكين وصلة الأرحام ويظنون أنها تقربهم إِلى الله {فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا} أي جعلناه مثل الغبار المنثور في الجو، لأنه لا يعتمد على أساس ولا يستند على إِيمان قال الطبري: أي جعلناه باطلاً لأنهم لم يعملوه لله، وإِنما عملوه للشيطان، والهباء هو الذي يُرى كهيئة الغبار إِذا دخل ضوء الشمس من كوة، والمنثور المتفرق وقال القرطبي: إِن الله أحبط أعمالهم بسبب الكفر حتى صارت بمنزلة الهباء المنثور {أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَيْرٌ مُسْتَقَرًّا} لما بيَّن تعالى حال الكفار وأنهم في الخسران الكلي والخيبة التامة، شرح وصف أهل الجنة وأنهم في غاية السرور والحبور، تنبيهاً على أن السعادة كل السعادة في طاعة الله عز وجل، ومعنى الآية: أصحابُ الجنة يوم القيامة خيرٌ من الكفار مستقراً ومنزلاً ومأوى {وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلاً} أي وأحسنُ منهم مكاناً للتمتع وقت القيلولة وهي الاستراحة نصف النهار، فالمؤمنون في الآخرة في الفردوس والنعيم المقيم، والكفار في دركات الجحيم قال ابن مسعود: "لا ينتصف النهار من يوم القيامة حتى يقيل أهل الجنة في الجنة، وأهل النار في النار".


أرجوك يا أخي لما تستشهد بأي أية أكتب الأيات التي قبلها والتي بعدها لأن الأيات في القرأن الكريم مترابطة وتفسر بعضها البعض ولا تستطيع أن تفصل أية عن أية


----------



## قلب مفتوح (22 فبراير 2007)

maro el sha2ia قال:


> شكرا لمروكم
> ولسه
> فى حجات كتير بتاعتنا هترجعلنا قريب باذن الله ​



بتعتكو حاجه غريبه بأي حق أصبحت بتاعتكو   وهذا الكلام غلط  ماادري لازم نتودد لكم عشان تحبوننا وأنتم  أصلا ماتؤمنون  بدين أسمه ألاسلام  لكم دينكم ولنا دين وماهو التريخ أو الحضاره المسيحيه التي كانت بمكه  وجاء الاسلام واغتصبها منكم الحمد لله ألاسلام بتاريخه ماحرق  كنسيه او معبد وأحترم الاديان  قال ايه قال بتعاتنا  الله يهديك


----------



## saad (22 فبراير 2007)

طب خذوها ووحدوا الله
وآمنوا بمحمد والإسلام 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يهدينا جميعاً


----------



## قلب مفتوح (22 فبراير 2007)

saad قال:


> طب خذوها ووحدوا الله
> وآمنوا بمحمد والإسلام
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يهدينا جميعاً


أيه رأيك تقولهم  أمنو بألاسلام وتربحو مرسيدس 2007 وفيلا ورصيد مليون دولار  يا حبيبي


----------



## huda (24 فبراير 2007)

كــــــــــذب 
انا طول عمري اروح لمكه اوزور الكعبه عمري ماشفت هذا الشي 
استغفر الله ناس تكذب وتصدق كذبتها


----------



## remoo (24 فبراير 2007)

saad قال:


> طب خذوها ووحدوا الله
> وآمنوا بمحمد والإسلام
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يهدينا جميعاً



لدينا مايكفينا من بركة وفرح وسلام ونعمة
نؤمن باللة الواحد القدوس 
 ربنا يهديك


----------



## remoo (24 فبراير 2007)

قلب مفتوح قال:


> أيه رأيك تقولهم  أمنو بألاسلام وتربحو مرسيدس 2007 وفيلا ورصيد مليون دولار  يا حبيبي



واحنا نقولك اعرف المسيح 
واربح الحياة الابدية 
اعظم من كل كنوز العالم وشهواتة


----------



## remoo (24 فبراير 2007)

huda قال:


> كــــــــــذب
> انا طول عمري اروح لمكه اوزور الكعبه عمري ماشفت هذا الشي
> استغفر الله ناس تكذب وتصدق كذبتها



يا هدي 
كيف لك ان تقولي دة كذب 

المشكلة مش في الكعبة او غيرة 
المشكلة في العقول
المصدر جريدة الجمهورية وكمااااااان مش رأي مسيحيين 
يعني عايزة اية تااااااااني 
اخ يا زمن


----------



## VicToRFM (24 فبراير 2007)

المشكلة  اذا  العقل بطل  يفكر  و اصبح  مغسوول  غسل  و انه الدين المسيحي  خاطيء  

شكرا على المعلومات  و الله  يهديهم  و  اخ  يا زمن   

ميرسي   اخوكم  فيكتور


----------



## huda (24 فبراير 2007)

remoo قال:


> يا هدي
> كيف لك ان تقولي دة كذب
> 
> المشكلة مش في الكعبة او غيرة
> ...





*ليش تقول المشكله في العقول قول المشكله في الكذبه الي ما تتصدق 
واذا كان المصدر من جريده الجمهوريه ..؟  خير ان شاء الله احنا عمرنا ما نصدق كلام الجرايد
هو كل من كتب حاجه او طلع كذبه او اشاعه راح نصدقها وحتى لو كان مسلم 
هاتو كذبه تتصدق بالعقل واتركو عنكم هذي الحركات *


----------



## raspotin (26 فبراير 2007)

أين الموضوع كل ما رأيته هو كم كبير جدا من الهرطقات والهراء الكثير 
ماهو الموضوع إلى عايز تعمل حوار فيه 
والأخ إلى بيقول بتعاتنا الجزيرة العربية لم تكن يوما مسيحية


----------



## marline (27 فبراير 2007)

يا اخت هدى اللى كتب المقاله مسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم ومنكم وئيس جاااااااااااااااامعه الازهر اذن مافيش دليل اكبر من كده ولا هاتقوله عليه مجنون زى غيره اللى بيقوله الصح؟؟؟؟ 
فعلا ربنا مابيهدى غير الانيه المختارررررررررره
استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## marline (27 فبراير 2007)

اولا: ياخ انت بتتكلم علىالانجيل لما تحب تفهمه ماتسألش مفسريكم زى لمما اى حد مننا بيسأل فى دينكم بيسألكم اى كل واحد يفسر ديييينه 
ثانيا: انت بتتكلم على جزء فى الانجيل يبقى تفسيره عندنا عن متى 5/29 تفسيره سمع الكلام والعمل بيه مش حرفى لكن المقصود اننا مش نخطئيش علشان مانتحرمشمن دخول ملكوت السموات مش هى مش مضمونه!! وارجو منك انك لما تحب تفسر حاجه ترجع لاصلها اىالمؤمنين بها وليس مفسريكم الذين اصلا غير مؤمنين بيها عمررررررررررررررهم ماهايفسروا صح 


استطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## ملاكـ (28 فبراير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مساكين وربي 
فقدتو الامل من دينكم المحرف ان احد يدخل له 
تفرغتو لتأليف المسلسلات 
انا اتوقع انكم موظفين مؤلفين لتأليف هذي المسلسلات *


----------



## remoo (28 فبراير 2007)

ملاكـ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مساكين وربي
> فقدتو الامل من دينكم المحرف ان احد يدخل له
> ...




يا افندم قلنا 100مرة ان دة من جريدة موثقة مش من دماغنا 

وعجبي على العقول


----------



## lovebjw (28 فبراير 2007)

ملاكـ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مساكين وربي
> فقدتو الامل من دينكم المحرف ان احد يدخل له
> ...



استاذ ملاك شكر جدا لردك 
ولكن المشكلة فى التاليف صدقنى 
لان كل انسان منين بيملك امكانية هو يقدر يكون مولف 
لكن بجد المشكلة فى الكلام الحقيقى دا الاصعب كام واحد بيقول الكلام حقيقى 
كام واحد عارف هوبيقول ايه مش بينقل وخلاص 
هو دا الحاجة الاصعب 
وحضرتك دلوقتى دخلت فى نقطة قوية فى اول كلامك ان كتابنا محرف 
وزى مانا قلت لحضرتك قبل كدة سهل اوى ان الواحد يكون مولف لكن صعب عليه ان هو يقول الكلام الحقيقى 
وانا دلوقتى بسال حضرتك من اى مكان او من اى مصدر حضرتك بتقول ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
وبلاش نقل ارجوك بدون تفكير


----------



## marline (28 فبراير 2007)

السلام لكم 
على فكره يا اخ ملاك بالعقل( لو تعرفوه من اصله )لوو الكتاب المقدس محرف تقدر تجيبلى دليل انه محرف 
يابنى ده انتوا اللى صعبانين علينا مش قادرين تفرقوا بين الحقائق اللى بتسمعوها والاكاذيب اللى بيئلفوها مؤلفينكوا اللى اساسا مايفهموش عظمه الكتاب المقدس ولا يفهموا فيه اى حاجه اساسا وبيفسروا على مزاجهم  وياريت عايزه دليل يقنع مش الادله الهيفه والملتويه اللى زى اجابتكم على اسئلتنا اللى مش لائيين اجابات ليها 

استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى


----------



## moka-moka (28 فبراير 2007)

marline قال:


> السلام لكم
> على فكره يا اخ ملاك بالعقل( لو تعرفوه من اصله )لوو الكتاب المقدس محرف تقدر تجيبلى دليل انه محرف
> يابنى ده انتوا اللى صعبانين علينا مش قادرين تفرقوا بين الحقائق اللى بتسمعوها والاكاذيب اللى بيئلفوها مؤلفينكوا اللى اساسا مايفهموش عظمه الكتاب المقدس ولا يفهموا فيه اى حاجه اساسا وبيفسروا على مزاجهم  وياريت عايزه دليل يقنع مش الادله الهيفه والملتويه اللى زى اجابتكم على اسئلتنا اللى مش لائيين اجابات ليها
> 
> استطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى



مش اكاذيب
انا ممكن اثبتلك بالدليل القاطع ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
يكفي ان في الكتاب المقدس في احد الاصحاحات المؤلفه بيقول
انه كلام الرب لايمكن ينقص منه حرف واحد
ومع ذلك بنلاقي بعض الكلمات في الكتاب المقدس مش مكتوبه ومعمول مكانها نقاط زي كدا (...)
وده مخالف للكلام الي بيقول ان كلام الرب لايمكن ان ينقص منه حرف واحد
ده غير ان كاتب سفر العبرانيين مجهول
وده دليل على عدم الثقة
ويكفي اقولك ان كل الاناجيل انكتبت بعد رفع السيد المسيح الى السماء بأكثر من خمسين سنة
وان المسيح كان بيتحدث الاراميه ومع ذلك المصدر الاساسي الي بترجموا منه باقي الاناجيل مكتوب بالعبرانيه!!!
ويكفي اقولك ان البروتستانت حاذفين سبع أسفار من الكتاب المقدس بداعي انها محرفه
ده غير كمية التناقضات الي موجوده فيه
والأخطاء العلميه الفجه
يكفي أقولك ان الكتاب المقدس بيقول ان الأرض مربعه بأربع زوايا
واظن هذا الكلام لايمكن يكون كلام الله 
بل كلام بشر من أيام ماقبل الجاهليه كمان
ويكفي اقولك ان كل سنة بيحصل تنقيح للكتاب المقدس 
ده غير اختلاف الترجمات عن بعض
لو عايزه اشرحلك بالتفاصيل واثبتلك بالدليل القاطع تحريف الكتاب المقدس ماعنديش مانع انتي تؤمري


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

moka-moka قال:


> مش اكاذيب
> انا ممكن اثبتلك بالدليل القاطع ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
> يكفي ان في الكتاب المقدس في احد الاصحاحات المؤلفه بيقول
> انه كلام الرب لايمكن ينقص منه حرف واحد
> ...


استاذ موكا 
بلاش نتكلم كلام احنا مش عارفين احنا بنقول ايه 
اولا هات الايات اللى حضرتك بتقول عليه نقط بين اقواس 
ثانيا هات الايات التى تثبت من القران ان الانجيل محرف 
هو مش حضرتك ايمانك من القران ولا من حاجات تانية 
هات الايات التى يقول فيها القران ان الكتاب المقدس محرف
مع ان من رواسخ ايمانك بالاسلام هو الايمان بالله وبملائكته وبرسله وبكتبه 
ماشى يا استاذ موكا
وارجو منك الرد باحترام قواعد المنتدى 
وعلى فكرة بلاش الكلام الكبير بتاع بلاش كلام بشر من ايام الجاهلية لان المسيحية لم تاتى على الجاهلية ولكن الاسلام هو الذى اتى عليها وبالتالى هو ادرى بكل تفاصيلها 
ولو عند حضرتك دليل بيقول ان الكتاب مقدس محرف هات وبلاش نظام التهديد 
وانا مستعد ايضا ان نتكلم فى هل قران السنة يتخلف عن قران الشيعة ام لا ونشوف مع بعض  مع ان القران لا يصلح ان يترجم باى لغة غير العربية ولكن النقطة انه يختلف من عربية لاخرى ويختلف من مذهب الى مذهب 
وبلاش نظام التهديد وياريت حضرتك تكون مهدف فى ردك 
وانا بامل ان حضرتك ماتنقليش كتاب وتقولى خد رد لان حضرتك كدة ناقل 
وانا هاستنى ردك يا استاذ موكا وبلاش تقعد تقول انا هاعمل والكلام الكبير دا ارجوك


----------



## lovebjw (1 مارس 2007)

ام بخصوص 
الاخطاء العلمية والتناقضات 
فالقران يوجد به كمية اخطاء كبيرة جدا ولو حضرتك عايز انا ممكن اجبيلك برضو 
بس انت تقول ان القران مفوهاش اخطاء 
ولا تناقضات 
ودعاءى الى الله ان يهدينا جميعا الى نوره وحقه وطريقه وحياته


----------



## pariah12 (17 مارس 2007)

Mariamegypt قال:


> وجود هذه التماثيل سواء داخل الكعبة الشريفة أو خارجها أمر طبيعي لان المسيحية سبقت الاسلام وبالطبع كان يوجد مسيحين كثير جدا في جزيرة العرب ومكة قبل ظهور الاسلام.
> 
> هذا ليس معناه ان الكعبة بتاعت المسيحين ابدا ولن تكون بإذن الله.




*الكعبه - الكنيسة في مكة! 


عديّ بن زيد:
من شعراء البلاط في الجاهلية، وله قصيدة نظمها في معاتبة النعمان على حبسه يقول في بيت منها:
سعى الأعداء لا يألون شراً .....عليك ورب مكة والصليب


فلو كانت الكعبة بيت شرك وأوثان لما كان القس ورقة بن نوفل، قس مكة، ومحمد قبل "بعثته"، وبعد تحنفهما في غار حراء، يطوفان بالكعبة قبل الدخول الى بيتهما. وهذا خبر عليه اجماع في السيرة، بالنسبة لمحمد نفسه.


والحوادث التاريخية تدل على تحول الكعبة الى مسجد مسيحي قبل الاسلام. مهّد لذلك تحويل الوثنية العربية الى ما يسميه القرآن "الشرك"، بفضل الدعوات الكتابية، من يهودية ومسيحية ونصرانية؛ وكان توحيدهم التوحيد الاسلامي، او قريبا من التوحيد الاسلامي ( د. جواد علي: تاريخ العرب قبل الاسلام، ج 5 ص 428).


جاء في (الاغاني 13: 109) ان سادس ملوك جرهم كان عبد المسيح بن باقية، وكانت سدانة البيت العتيق " لاسقف عليه ". وهذه الشهادة تقطع بأن الكعبة كانت مسجدا مسيحيا على زمن بني جرهم!!!


يؤيد ذلك ما رواه الازرقي، واجماع الاخباريين عليه، ان أهل مكة لما جددوا بناء الكعبة، خمس سنوات قبل مبعث محمد، رسموا على جدرانها صور الملائكه والانبياء مع صور السيد المسيح وامه. وهذه ليست عادة عربية، ولا يهودية، ولا نصرانية: انما هي عادة مسيحية. وعند فتح مكة امر محمد بمسح جميع الصور، ما عدا صورة المسيح وامه. وهذا عمل " نصراني" من رواسب اليهودية في "النصرانية".


والوضع السياسي العام يؤيد ذلك ايضا. فقد كان الحجاز تحت إمراء آل كندة المسيحين في نجد، التابعين للتبابعة المسيحيين في اليمن. وقد قُتل والد امرىء القيس، فقام سيد شعراء الجاهلية يستنصر قيصر في دم أبيه. ومنذ هذه الحادثه قام الصراع بين المسيحية واليهودية، وزاده تأججا هجرة "النصارى" الى مكة للاستيلاء على البيت العتيق، وبه على الحجاز والعرب.


فقد شهد القرآن لاهل مكة بالتوحيد، فتصاريح القرآن تدل على انه حملته لم تكن على الشرك الوثني، بل الشرك في التوحيد كما هو ظاهر في (الزمر 3) وغيره الكثير بخصوص الاولياء والشفعاء....فشرك العرب ولاية وشفاعة، وحصرا، عنى القرآن الملائكة بالشفعاء....ورغم ذلك، فالقرآن نفسه يقول بشفاعة الملائكة (غافر 7)....

والمهم، ان في قصة الازرقي، يتضح موقف القرآن من طمس رسوم الشركاء في فتح مكة: ان الكعبة ( جُعلت في دعائها صور الانبياء وصور الشجر وصور الملائكة. فكان فيها صورة ابراهيم خليل الله يستقسم بالازلام، وصورة عيسى ابن مريم وامه، وصور الملائكة عليهم السلام اجمعين...وأمر (محمد) بطمس تلك الصور فطمست...ووضع كفيه على صورة عيسى ابن مريم وامه عليهما السلام وقال: امحوا جميع الصور الا ما تحت يدي. فرفع يديه عن صورة عيسى ابن مريم وامه) (الازرقي: اخبار مكة 1: 104) فاستثناء صورة مريم وابنها من الطمس دليل على بقاء المعنى الركزي للصورة وهو الاستشفاع. ودلالة اخرى تاريخية، ان الاصنام كانت خارج الكعبة، أما صور الملائكة والانبياء والمسيح وامه فكانت على جدران الكعبة من داخل: وهذا يدل على ان المسيحية كانت مقدسة في الكعبة – كما تقطع شهادة الاصفهاني في (الاغاني 13: 109) ان البيت الحرام، في عهد بني جرهم، وسادس ملوكهم يدعى عبد المسيح بن باقية بن جرهم كان " يومئذ لاسقف عليه"! فالوالي الزمني بمكة اسمه عبد المسيح، والوالي الديني على الكعبة اسقف واهل التواريخ يغفلون عن هذا الواقع التاريخي. فقد تولت المسيحية على الكعبة، والصور شاهد حق وعدل.

مما يؤيد ذلك، وجود قسان نصرانيان في مكة، هما القس ورقة بن نوفل، والقس عداس الراهب من نينوى ( وهو الذي شفى محمد في صغره من مرض في عينيه : السيرة المكية، والحلبية والاغاني) ، كما تشهد جميع السير النبوية، يؤيدهم الحصار المسيحي للحجاز، من أطراف الجزيرة كلها، كما يؤيدهم قيام دولة آل كندة المسيحية في نجد، كما يعزز دعوتهم الاحابيش (الجنود المرتزقة)!



وعن آثارات الكعبة ننقل لكم من كتاب قس ونبي لابو موسى الحريري ( ص 147) ما يلي:-

" آثارات الكعبة: تشبه الاثارات التي وجدت في الكعبة عن ابراهيم الخليل، والملائكة، والمسيح في حضن امه مريم الاثارات النصرانية الكثيرة الموجودة في "بيوت العماد"، في الناصرة وبيت لحم واورشليم وبللاّ وبترا... وفي وسط "بيت العماد" حوض ماء يعلو 84سم. على جدران الحوض آثار أنبياء وملائكة، ودعاءات وصلوات... ويشهد Arculfe الذي زار الاراضي المقدسة سنة 670 على ان هذه الامكنة جميعها كانت تشبه بعضها بعضا...معظمها على اسماء أحد الانبياء الذين لهم علاقة ب "العبور"، عبور الاردن، او الصحراء، أو البحر...كايليا، وموسى، وابراهيم...وهل كعبة مكة، مع ما فيها من الركن الابراهيمي والاثارات النصرانية...على علاقة ببيوت العماد؟!!!

وهل سورة النور في القرآن رقم 24/35 مع ما فيها من تعابير: "النار" و"النور" و"المصباح" و"المشكاة" و"الزجاجة" و"الاغصان" و"الزيتونة"...ببعيدة عن صور العماد ورموزه عند النصارى؟؟؟


ونعرف من الاثار انه جاء رجل من الروم، او من الاقباط، اسمه باقوم أو باخوميوس، وراح يعمل فيها (الكعبة) ويسقفها وينجر ابواب لها. (لامنس: النصارى في مكة مشرق ج 35، 1937، ص 267) وهذا في زمن وجود الاسقف على ولاية الكعبة.

ادلة اخرى
ومن الادلة على ذلك ايضا: " بناء الكعبة على الطراز الحبشي، في سنة 608 ميلادية، ووجود الصور المسيحية التي كانت تحلي باطنها، وقيام معمار حبشي ببنائها". (1) وبحسب السيرة النبوية كان من روم الشام، وقد أمروه: "ابنها لنا ببناء أهل الشام" اي على شكل كنيسة – وقد كانت الكعبة على عهد محمد ودعوته كنيسة مسيحية، للنصارى من بني اسرائيل فيها الحجر الاسود رمز المسيح الى جوار صورة مريم العذراء تحتضن السيد المسيح(2) على عادة المسيحين الشرقيين في كنائسهم.


(1) العقاد: العبقريات الاسلامية. دار الاداب في بيروت. مطلع النور ص 50، وهو ينقله عن المجدة التاريخية المصرية، عدد اكتوبر سنة 1949 التي تنقل كلام المؤرخ كروزيل.

(2) قابل الازرقي: أخبار مكة وما جاء فيها من آثار.


النصرانيه في مكه:-

فقد ذكر اليعقوبي في تاريخه أن : من تنصر من أحياء العرب قوم من قريش" ويخص بالذكر منهم بني أسد بن عبد العزّى. (1) فهذه شهادة ثمينة جدا بغزو النصرانيه لقبيلة محمد!!!

وذكر الفيروزبادي في تاج العروس موضعا في مكة يعرف "بموقف النصارى"(2)

ويدلنا الازرقي على مقبرة النصارى في مكة: "مقبرةالنصارى دبر المقلع على طريق بئر عنبسه بذي طوى". والمقلع جبل بأسفل مكه على يمينالخارج الى المدينة. (3)

وذكر المقدسي في جغرافيته (77) "مسجد مريم" بجوار مكة. (لاحظ كلمة مسجد)!!!

وقد روى ابن الاثير وابن خلدون ان سادس ملوك جرهم في مكة يدعى عبدالمسيح بن باقيه بن جرهم.فيتعين من ذلك ان النصرانيه غلبت في مكة قبل بني الازد وتغلّب بني خزاعة على ولاية البيت العتيق. وتنقل اخبارهم انه على زمن آل جرهم تولى الكعبه أسقف.

وروى ابو الفرج الاصفهاني في الاغاني ان سادس ملوك جرهم كانعبدالمسيح بن باقيه بن جرهم، وكانت سدانة البيت العتيق "لاسقف عليه"(4). وهذه الشهادة تقطع بأن الكعبه كانت مسجدا مسيحيا على زمن بني جرهم.

وروى الازرقي ايضا على مدى التأثير الذي كانللنصارى في مكة حتى انهم رسموا على جدران الكعبه صور الانبياءوالملائكه، وخاصة صورة المسيح وامه. (5)



المراجع:-
(1) تاريخ اليعقوبي 1: 298
(2) الفيروزبادي: تاج العروس
(3) الازرقي: أثار مكة وما جاء بها من اخبار ص 50
(4) الاصفهاني: كتاب الاغاني 13: 109
(5) الازرقي 1: 104


الكنيسة المسيحية في اليمن ونجران:-

لقد دخلت اليهودية الى اليمن قبل المسيحية. وفي القرن الثالث بدأ التبشير المسيحي باليمن. وينقل الاخباريون ان حامل الانجيل الى نجران سوري اسمه "فيميون". (1) وتذكر سيرة ابن هشام (1: 35-36) ان عبدالله بن التامر "كان يسمع من فيميون حتى أسلم ووحد الله، وعبده، وجعل يسأل عن شرائع الاسلام.

)))) لاحظوا ان ذلك في القرن الثالث الميلادي))))). فجعل عبدالله بن التامر يدعو الى دين الله...واستجمع اهل نجران على دين عبدالله بن التامر. وكان على ما جاء به عيسى، ابن مريم، من الانجيل والحكمة". وقد ازدهرت المسيحية ايما ازدهار. وكان بنو الحارث بن كعب رؤساء المسيحين في نجران. ويذكر الاخباريون (2) ان بني عبد المدان بن الديان الحارثي أقاموا "كعبة نجران" مضاهاة لكعبة مكة. وكعبة نجران كانت كنيسة لان سدنتها اساقفة ورهبان.



(1)ابن هشام في السيرة 1: 32؛ الطبري: تاريخ الملوك 1: 919؛ ويسمسه "فيمئون"؛ والروض الأنف: "نيمئون".

(2)ياقوت الحموي: معجم البلدان 8: 262؛ وايضا، الدكتور جواد علي: تاريخ العرب قبل الاسلام 5: 175.




منقول من عدة مصادر

*


----------



## mecho777 (17 مارس 2007)

جااااااااااااااااااااامده بجد


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 مارس 2007)

*الرب لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد​*


----------



## temo (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

فعلا موضوع صاروخ 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
و ل سنه و انتوا طيبين


----------



## تونى تون (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

ايه يا بنتى الجمال ده دنتى ملكيش حل ده انتى بتخليهم يرده على نفسهم فى انهم بيسالو ازاى اننا عرفنا صور المسيح والعزراء والقديسين ورد كمان على تحريمهم للصور الى بيشفوها عندنا ويقوله حرام طب هوه رسولهم مقلش حرام ليه بجد انتى خطيره يا مارو يا شأيه حقيقى خطيره 
وربنا يحميكى ويبركك


----------



## the fog (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

انتو عارفين ياجماعة ان الموضوع دة المقروض يتقفل من زمان لاننا وبعون الله ردسنا على الاخت بنت الفادى وبعون الله ردينا الرد الكافى لو كل واحد فيكم تابع الموضوع من الاول كان عرف انى وبعون الله افحمت بنت الفادى فى الرد وذكرنا ان الحديث منكر وضعيف ورابط الصفحة اهوةhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13647&page=8
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13647&page=9
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13647&page=10
ومش عايزن كلام فى الموضوع دة وبعدين تم ايقافى لفترة حلوة يعنى واية السب مافيش 
ومن ساعتها بنت الفادى اختفت من الموضوع كلة


----------



## Christian Knight (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*موضوع رائع يا بنت الفادى ويفضح الاسلام فى امور كثيرة
شكرا لكى*


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*




the fog قال:


> انتو عارفين ياجماعة ان الموضوع دة المقروض يتقفل من زمان لاننا وبعون الله ردسنا على الاخت بنت الفادى وبعون الله ردينا الرد الكافى لو كل واحد فيكم تابع الموضوع من الاول كان عرف انى وبعون الله افحمت بنت الفادى فى الرد وذكرنا ان الحديث منكر وضعيف ورابط الصفحة اهوةhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13647&page=8
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13647&page=9
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13647&page=10
> ومش عايزن كلام فى الموضوع دة وبعدين تم ايقافى لفترة حلوة يعنى واية السب مافيش
> ومن ساعتها بنت الفادى اختفت من الموضوع كلة




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بصراحه مش قادرة ابطل ضحك
موتنى من الضحك ياجدع
انت افحمتنى وطفشتنى من المنتدى
شوفتو دى يا جماعه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا فعلا غبت فترة طويله عن المنتدى كله مش عن الموضوع بس
ومتهيالى اعضاء المنتدى كله عارفين الموضوع دا الا انت يا عم ضباب
وبعدين عايزة اقولك لو انا لا قدر الله يعنى معرفتش ارد على واحد زيك فى اخواتى واستذتى هنا ممكن اسئل وهما يجاوبو وطبعا عارفهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا عارفه مهو معرفتش ترد عليهم واختفيت من الموضوع  ولحد شهرين فاتو  مكنتش بتدخل
ولا بنشوفك فى المنتدى كله
وعلشان غبت شويه تفتكر انى انسحبت ياراجل
طب اشئل انا عايشه ولا ربنا ريحك منى
كان نفسك طبعا
اشكرك يارب لانك لم تشمت بىء اعدائى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

بشكر كل الاعضاء اللى شرفونى بمروهم الجميل وتعقلهم على الموضوع
ويارب  يكون فعلا الموضوع عجبكم زى مهو عجبنى كدة
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## the fog (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

ههههههههههههههههههه ايوة يابنتى بجد والله تم ايقافى من غير سبب والحمد لله ردينا الرد الكافى بس سعاتك انت واساتذتك الموضوع اتحول من ضعف الحديث الى انا وبعون الله جبت كل الردود عليكى اتحول الى الوثنية مش انا يابنتى الى اهرب من موضوع اسالى لية كل المشاركات بتتحذف ولية تم ايقافى من غير سبب وبيقولو مطرو لقلة الادب ثم انا عايز اعرفك حاجة انا مهربتش وليا اسم تانى فى المنتدى بتاعكم وبردة مشاركاتة بتتحذف ههههههههههههههههه لو انتى فعلا مقتنعة بالكلام الى انتو بتقولوة انتو وبكل بساطة عايزين تعملو اى حاجة وخلاص علشان تشوهو الاسلام والمسلمين ولكن كل البعد عن ذلك ولو سعاتك عايزة تسالى اى حاجة انا موافق وبقولها انا يابنتى بتحداكى انت واى حد فى المنتدى بتاعكم دة الى انا مش شايف فية اى مساواة كل حاجة نكتبها تتحذف اية السبب  بيقولو بنقص وبننسخ ومافيش حد يقدر يرد على الكلام دة ولا حتى يحاورنى فية واعتقد لو كل حد قرا الموضوع من الاول كان حتى عرف انا عملت اية فى الموضوع دة ولكن وربنا كلة بيشجع بس من غير اى رد يقنعنا بية وسلام


----------



## Christian Knight (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*يا فوج انت مشاركاتك بتتحذف لانها اما منسوخة او اسلوبها غير محترم او الاثنين معا وانت عارف كده كويس*


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



Christian Knight قال:


> *يا فوج انت مشاركاتك بتتحذف لانها اما منسوخة او اسلوبها غير محترم او الاثنين معا وانت عارف كده كويس*



صدقنى هو عارف كدة كويس
بس هو كلام منظرة وخلاص​


----------



## فجر الإسلام (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*مشكلتكم انكم بتصدقوا اى حاجة 






















..........مساكين ​*


----------



## BITAR (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



فجر الإسلام قال:


> *مشكلتكم انكم بتصدقوا اى حاجة ​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كاتب الموضوع*
* فضيله الدكتور احمد الطيب*
* رئيس جامعه الازهر*
*المفروض *
*نصدقه*
* ولا *
*لا*​*عجبى *​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

شكرا يا بيتر لانك رديت عليه وانا مش موجودة
وشكرا لمروك الجميل ورايك الاجمل

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## فجر الإسلام (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



BITAR قال:


> *كاتب الموضوع*
> * فضيله الدكتور احمد الطيب*
> * رئيس جامعه الازهر*
> *المفروض *
> ...




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
أما بعد،

اولا : احب اعرف سيادتك انك لمست فرق رئيسى بيننا وبينكم 

ان احنا مش بنقدس الأشخاص بعد الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أبدا مهما كانت مكانتهم

فالقاعدة عند أهل السنة هى "كلٌّ يؤخذ من قوله ويُردّ إلا رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-"

أما أنتم....





بلاش نتكلم عنكم هنا عشان ده مش قسم النصرانيات 

 وعلى كل حال كل شىء معروف


ثانيا: انتو دايما بتحتجوا بالأزهر زى ما يكون مقدس!!

وده مش صحيح

يمكن الازهر فى عمومه حاجة كويسة وممتازة وليه مواقف تاريخية ممتازة ولله الحمد لكن... مش معنى كده انه مقدس!!


لأ 



اذا اخطأ عالم لا نأخذ منه الخطأ ((ولكن)) نظل نحترمه ونوقره كرجل من أهل العلم!

(((احترام بلا تقديس))) <<-----------قاعدة فى غاية الأهمية



يبقى انت لما تقول لى د.احمد الطيب قال كذا وكذا

أهم حاجة اشوف مدى صحة الكلام وصحة نسبته سندا ومتنا

طلع صح خلاص ، اما لو خطأ لا أقبله حتى لو كان من أبى بكر رضى الله عنه


------------->> مع الاحترام الشديد لأهل العلم

بينما لو انا قلت قال...............


ولا بلاش تطرق للنصرانيات عشان ما تزعلوش



بس 

والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## asula (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

معناها انتم ما بتصدقو الصحابة ايضا ولا ابو بكر 
عجيب 
مشكورة حبيبتي بنت الفادي على هالموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## فجر الإسلام (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



asula قال:


> معناها انتم ما بتصدقو الصحابة ايضا ولا ابو بكر
> عجيب
> مشكورة حبيبتي بنت الفادي على هالموضوع والرب يبارك حياتك



*اذا كان ده مخك خلاص *


----------



## googa2007 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*الاخ فجر الاسلام 
ما جاء بمقال الدكتور الطيب لم يعترض علية
احد من الشيوخ الاجلاء سواء من الازهر او غيرة 
ولذا فمن المفترض ان كلامةصحيح وايضا من يتبواء
 مكانتة يجب ان يكون صادق
والا  لا يستحقها اما سندة فى صحة المعلومة 
يسأل هو عنها ومثل هذة الموضوعات الحساسة
لاتمر مرور الكرام بدون تعليق لو شابها اى شبهه
وبما انة لم يرفضها احد من العلماء 
اذن الكلام صحيح *


----------



## timon20080 (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

شكراً موضوع مية مية 







 [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## بنت الفادى (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

بجد يعتمد عليكم
ردكم  جميل
ربنا معاكم وشكرا لمروكم​


----------



## sunny man (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

موضوع جديد. للرب الأرض و ملؤها


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*فعلاً قنبــــــــــــــــــــلة...*
*وهيدروجينية كمان.*
*مشكورة بنت الفادي*
*وشكراً لمن قرأ وفهم.*


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

هذه هي واحدة من افعالهم الدنيئة   فهم لايحبون العذراء  ولا المسيح وهذا امتداد للحقد التاريخي علينا


----------



## *S.O.G* (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*أنا سمعت أن العراق يشهد مقتل الكثير من المسيحيين بسبب ذلك الحقد!*
*ساعدك الرب يا أخي أنت وكل مسيحيي العراق حتى يأتي الوقت الذي تتدمر فيه بابل مدينة الزنى العظيمة*


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع جديد. للرب الأرض و ملؤها



امين
الرب لا يترك نفسه بلا شاهد
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *فعلاً قنبــــــــــــــــــــلة...*
> *وهيدروجينية كمان.*
> *مشكورة بنت الفادي*
> *وشكراً لمن قرأ وفهم.*




شكرا لمروك وتعليقك الجميل​


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



ستيفان العراقي قال:


> هذه هي واحدة من افعالهم الدنيئة   فهم لايحبون العذراء  ولا المسيح وهذا امتداد للحقد التاريخي علينا



فعلا هودا الطبيعى بس ياريت الناس تفهم دا
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

الموضوع خطير قوىىىىىىىىى وعلى فكرة فى كتير امنو بالمسيحية منهم وكلنا عارفين كدة


----------



## بنت الفادى (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



G E O R G E قال:


> الموضوع خطير قوىىىىىىىىى وعلى فكرة فى كتير امنو بالمسيحية منهم وكلنا عارفين كدة



اكيد احنا عارفين يا جورج بس فى ناس تانيه محتاجه تعرف
شكرا لمروك وتعليقك الجميل​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

موضوع جامد بجد ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kama_misho (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

ان اهل مكه لم يروا سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام و هذا دليل علي ان الكعبه المشرفه مقدسه وان الاسلام حق كما المسيحيه حق و بما ان الرسول امر بترك التمثال فهو يحب سيدنا عيسي 
فلم لا تكمل ايمانك بعيسي بايمانك بمحمد عليهما السلام


----------



## *S.O.G* (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



kama_misho قال:


> ان اهل مكه لم يروا سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام و هذا دليل علي ان الكعبه المشرفه مقدسه وان الاسلام حق كما المسيحيه حق و بما ان الرسول امر بترك التمثال فهو يحب سيدنا عيسي
> فلم لا تكمل ايمانك بعيسي بايمانك بمحمد عليهما السلام


*يا عم،لماذا تهذي؟*
*اعمل فتلة بالمنتدى وسترى*
*القنبلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*
*هههههههه*
*شكراً للطفك!*


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



جيلان قال:


> موضوع جامد بجد ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



بينى وبين يا جيلان
هو جامد فعلا
وفى ناس هتولع منه
انتى مش ملحظه ولا ايه
شكرا لمروك
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



kama_misho قال:


> ان اهل مكه لم يروا سيدنا عيسي عليه السلام و هذا دليل علي ان الكعبه المشرفه مقدسه وان الاسلام حق كما المسيحيه حق و بما ان الرسول امر بترك التمثال فهو يحب سيدنا عيسي
> فلم لا تكمل ايمانك بعيسي بايمانك بمحمد عليهما السلام



هههههههههههههههه
هى المسيحيه حق دى مفيهاش كلام انما الاسلام دى
عايزة شويه بحث منك علشان تتاكد من كلامك:smi420:
وبعدين مين عيسى :t9:
انا معرفش حد بلاسم دا بصراحه
ولا فى حد منكم سمع عنه ياولاد:t7:
شكرا لمروركkama_misho
واضح قوى انك اشتركت مخصوص علشان تعلق على الموضوع
ربنا يرشدك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *يا عم،لماذا تهذي؟*
> *اعمل فتلة بالمنتدى وسترى*
> *القنبلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*
> *هههههههه*
> *شكراً للطفك!*



هى فكرة حلوة بس بلاش المنتدى
احنا عايزينه:fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## monlove (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دي 
ودي مش حاجة غريبة علي بنت الفادي 
شكرا ليكي*


----------



## جيلان (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> بينى وبين يا جيلان
> هو جامد فعلا
> وفى ناس هتولع منه
> انتى مش ملحظه ولا ايه
> ...



*لا طبعا ملاحظة :beee:والبركة فى الكلمتين بتوعك دول كمان هدوا اوى
ربنا يخليكى يا عسل ويخلى كلامك الحلو:94:

                                              :999::999::999:*


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



جيلان قال:


> *لا طبعا ملاحظة :beee:والبركة فى الكلمتين بتوعك دول كمان هدوا اوى
> ربنا يخليكى يا عسل ويخلى كلامك الحلو:94:
> 
> :999::999::999:*



شكرا لكلامك الحلو يا قمر
:new8:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



monlove قال:


> *انا اول مرة اعرف المعلومة دي
> ودي مش حاجة غريبة علي بنت الفادي
> شكرا ليكي*



شكرا ليك يا
monlove
ربنا معاك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*الموضوع جااااامد قوي حرك كثيرين *
*اتمنى من الذين يجادلون ان يجادلوا بالتى هى احسن*
* ويرجعوا الى مصادر التاريخ ليعرفوا حقيقة دينهم وتاريخهم*
*ربنا يبارك تعبك يا بنت الفادى*​


----------



## ashrafadel (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

ربنا يباركك ومستنيين منك المزيد


----------



## sora_128 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



بنت الفادى قال:


> اللهم ما امين يارب
> قريب باذن الله
> شكرا لمرورك
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​



المهم الكنيسة الى فى بيوتنا


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



mansor1_2000 قال:


> *الموضوع جااااامد قوي حرك كثيرين *
> *اتمنى من الذين يجادلون ان يجادلوا بالتى هى احسن*
> * ويرجعوا الى مصادر التاريخ ليعرفوا حقيقة دينهم وتاريخهم*
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك يا بنت الفادى*​



بس ياريت ياخدو بالهم ويدور وميقوحوش وهما مش فهمين حاجه
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



ashrafadel قال:


> ربنا يباركك ومستنيين منك المزيد



ميرسى لمروك
صلى من اجلى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*



sora_128 قال:


> المهم الكنيسة الى فى بيوتنا



طبعا كلامك مظبوط
بس لازم نوضح معلومات غيبه عن ناس كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
صليلى كتير​


----------



## michel1111 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

المسلمين يؤمنون بالسيدة العذراء والسيد المسيح وقصتهم تذكر بالقران​


----------



## socialworker (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

*ميرسى اوى عالموضوع الجامده والمعلومه الجديده دى​*


----------



## jaber222 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

نحن نحب السيد المسيح والسيدة العزراء حب لا يضاهية اى حب فى الدنيا
نعم ولما لا الحب شيمتنا وندعو للاخوة المسيحين بالحب والامن والعطاء
اشكركم وهزة اول مشاركة لى معكم
هيا معا للحب والخير والتسامح


----------



## jaber222 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: قنبـــــــــــــــــلة.....السيدة العذراء فى الكعبة*

نحن نحب السيد المسيح والسيدة العزراء حب لا يضاهية اى حب فى الدنيا
نعم ولما لا الحب شيمتنا وندعو للاخوة المسيحين بالحب والامن والعطاء
اشكركم وهزة اول مشاركة لى معكم
هيا معا للحب والخير والتسامح


----------

